# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - January 2014



## Onket (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok, I've given up waiting for Badgers to pull his finger out.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 1, 2014)

Sorry. I made him go to the pub and hence his performance has been substandard


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 1, 2014)

Good work Onket


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 1, 2014)

Will the title create a new thread naming convention for 2014?

i.e. will February be "*The second Brixton news, rumour and general chat thread of 2014 - February*"


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jan 1, 2014)

Onket said:


> Ok, I've given up waiting for Badgers to pull his finger out.


Sounds like Badgers needs Badgering.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 2, 2014)

Yesterday morning (New Year's Day) when I took the dog out I heard some loud shouting. Less than an hour later, in the location it had been coming from (corner of Bonham Road and Haycroft Road) there was a taped-off police scene with an ambulance and a fair amount of plod in attendance. Anyone heard what it might have been?


----------



## Winot (Jan 2, 2014)

Someone tried to force our front bay window last night on Hayter Rd - they managed to break the central lock:







but the proper screw in bolts on either side held.

Mrs Winot reported it online not expecting to hear anything back, but the police called within 5 minutes then came round to have a look and to talk to the neighbours.  An unexpectedly impressive response.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 2, 2014)

Hordes of skateboarders heading towards Brixton some carrying placards with the slogan
"Long live the South Bank"


----------



## Manter (Jan 2, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Hordes of skateboarders heading towards Brixton some carrying placards with the slogan
> "Long live the South Bank"


There's a big demo against the redevelopment on the south bank today- it's been in the news


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 2, 2014)

Happy new year all 

Loving the thread by the way Onket.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 2, 2014)

just passed town hall and a heap of skater folk outside....


----------



## Onket (Jan 2, 2014)

I  just want to say that I see this thread has not been made a 'sticky', and presumably this is an oversight.

I do think that if ever there was a regular thread that didn't need to be made 'sticky', this is it.

I propose the thread is left as it is and is kept up there on the first page by 'footfall' alone.


----------



## Manter (Jan 2, 2014)

Will there be a rota?


----------



## leanderman (Jan 2, 2014)

Has anyone yet worked out whether Mango Landin' will reopen, in pub guise?

Have been trying out the White Horse, which has proved pretty good


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2014)

Ruddy Nora, it's belting it down!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 3, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Have been trying out the White Horse, which has proved pretty good


 
what the white horse on brixton hill?  that's a terrible abortion of a pub people exclusively by ghastly screeching preening wankers who epitomise all that is bad with british drinking culture.  and the food has high ideas of itself too.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 3, 2014)

The White Horse is utter cack 98% of the time. OKish for one pint on a Tuesday afternoon, but that's about it.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 3, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> what the white horse on brixton hill?  that's a terrible abortion of a pub people exclusively by ghastly screeching preening wankers who epitomise all that is bad with british drinking culture.  and the food has high ideas of itself too.



Food is average.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 3, 2014)

TruXta said:


> The White Horse is utter cack 98% of the time. OKish for one pint on a Tuesday afternoon, but that's about it.



Only tried afternoons so far.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 3, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Only tried afternoons so far.


It basically turns into a shit club most nights I've been there. Last I went was a few months ago as the Mango Landin was charging to get in. Never again.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 3, 2014)

TruXta said:


> It basically turns into a shit club most nights I've been there. Last I went was a few months ago as the Mango Landin was charging to get in. Never again.



Got a tweet from the Mango yesterday. So there is hope it may reopen.


----------



## Onket (Jan 3, 2014)

Thread renamed. 

Thread made 'sticky'. 

December thread still a 'sticky'. 

Great start to 2014.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2014)

Ah, some of the locals on the estate have decided to start the new year off with a bit of zip by having a bottle fight outside the Barrier Block.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2014)

It's windy out there!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 3, 2014)

Onket said:


> Thread renamed.
> 
> Thread made 'sticky'.
> 
> ...



Dont dispair.


----------



## Onket (Jan 3, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Dont dispair.


Thanks. I am just about coping.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 3, 2014)

My thoughts are with you at this difficult time Onket


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 3, 2014)

I alway find that viewing cats doing amusing things can take your mind off your troubles.

and happy new year


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 3, 2014)

Onket said:


> Thread renamed.
> 
> Thread made 'sticky'.
> 
> ...



(((onket)))

is there no justice in this world?


----------



## Onket (Jan 3, 2014)

No. No, there isn't.


----------



## Manter (Jan 3, 2014)

It's your own fault for not setting up a rota. If you fail to plan you plan to fail. Learn from this experience and move on


----------



## Onket (Jan 3, 2014)

Fuck you, Manter. FUCK YOU.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 4, 2014)

Ambulance and police van in Haycroft Road. Not sure why.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 4, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Ambulance and police van in Haycroft Road. Not sure why.



Looks like a house in the street has partly collapsed.


----------



## Manter (Jan 4, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Looks like a house in the street has partly collapsed.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 4, 2014)

Does anyone know a man with a van?. Need to move a king size mattress.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 4, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> (((onket)))
> 
> is there no justice in this world?



Not for the weak, the poor, the downtrodden.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2014)

I rather liked the less-rammed-than-has-become-the-norm Brixton last night. I kind of miss the days before we became a "destination."


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2014)

Finnish marriage proposal at the Ritzy! 







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/a-finnish-marriage-proposal-goes-up-at-the-brixton-ritzy/


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 4, 2014)

editor said:


> I rather liked the less-rammed-than-has-become-the-norm Brixton last night. I kind of miss the days before we became a "destination."



And it seemed less like you were in Harrogate or Cheltenham.


----------



## Onket (Jan 4, 2014)

Eh?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Finnish marriage proposal at the Ritzy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonder if she said yes? anyone know?


----------



## Smick (Jan 4, 2014)

I saw something similar there in 2009 or 2010 at 8ish in the morning.

I noticed as I approached that the girl looked emotional and then she started hugging the guy.

The board read "The Proposal, Starring...." and their names.

I thought it was a lovely touch.


----------



## B-Town (Jan 4, 2014)

Does anyone know what is on fire, whole of Brixton Hill smells of smoke!


----------



## leanderman (Jan 4, 2014)

B-Town said:


> Does anyone know what is on fire, whole of Brixton Hill smells of smoke!



Houses collapsing, fire ... it's all going off in Brixton Hill.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 4, 2014)

I can't smell anything. 

*reaches for the lockets*


----------



## story (Jan 4, 2014)

I smell it...


----------



## madolesance (Jan 4, 2014)

Just stuck me head out the door and something is deffinatley on fire.


----------



## story (Jan 4, 2014)

I hear sirens, too. But that might just be, like, normal Brixton on a Saturday night, innit.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

I can hear lots of police sirens in central Brixton, not sure if fire related.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jan 5, 2014)

Continuing on the Armageddon theme, here's a flood to add to the earthquake and fire. A resident on the estate just called me practically in tears because her 83-year-old mother's flat has been flooded out from the flat above. Lambeth Living have been out and rigged up electricity for her telly and kettle and a lamp in the living room but she has no other lights and they say they can't do anything more until Monday morning. The resident rang the entryphone of the flat above but they wouldn't let her in and denied the leak is from them.

I called the emergency call centre and they explained that the problem is, the flat above are leaseholders. Apparently leaseholders often don't want to let Lambeth Living get involved in any repairs because they know they'll be charged. They advised me to call the Fire Brigade.  

We're going to have another go tomorrow morning and see if the leaseholders are any more reasonable in daylight hours.


----------



## oryx (Jan 5, 2014)

Effrasurfer said:


> Continuing on the Armageddon theme, here's a flood to add to the earthquake and fire. A resident on the estate just called me practically in tears because her 83-year-old mother's flat has been flooded out from the flat above. Lambeth Living have been out and rigged up electricity for her telly and kettle and a lamp in the living room but she has no other lights and they say they can't do anything more until Monday morning. The resident rang the entryphone of the flat above but they wouldn't let her in and denied the leak is from them.
> 
> I called the emergency call centre and they explained that the problem is, the flat above are leaseholders. Apparently leaseholders often don't want to let Lambeth Living get involved in any repairs because they know they'll be charged. They advised me to call the Fire Brigade.
> 
> We're going to have another go tomorrow morning and see if the leaseholders are any more reasonable in daylight hours.



Must be something in their lease agreement around this, surely?

<usual disclaimer that I am not a lawyer etc.>


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2014)

*Loved* the Queens Head tonight. The 414 was good too.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 5, 2014)

Six foxes fighting out on the back green.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't know if anyone remembers me saying that there was a knife fight outside my block about six months ago. I've just learnt that the guy got 8 years.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jan 5, 2014)

oryx said:


> Must be something in their lease agreement around this, surely?
> 
> <usual disclaimer that I am not a lawyer etc.>


You're right. The leaseholder let us in to have a look this morning and we did a bit more daylight diagnosis, Looks as if it could be pipe damage caused by the council's recent works, but they won't come out until the leaseholder's got her own plumber out to confirm. Fortunately we persuade the leaseholder to call one there and then instead of waiting for another Lambeth Living department (leaseholder enforcement or something) to send her a letter. It's all very crazy, I blame Margaret Thatcher personally.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 5, 2014)

editor said:


> I don't know if anyone remembers me saying that there was a knife fight outside my block about six months ago. I've just learnt that the guy got 8 years.



Good, though the posters on the Brixton prison protest thread may disagree!


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2014)

T'under!


----------



## story (Jan 5, 2014)

And lightning!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 5, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Houses collapsing, fire ... it's all going off in Brixton Hill.



Minnie_the_Minx probably set fire to her grill pan again.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 5, 2014)

Effrasurfer said:


> You're right. The leaseholder let us in to have a look this morning and we did a bit more daylight diagnosis, Looks as if it could be pipe damage caused by the council's recent works, but they won't come out until the leaseholder's got her own plumber out to confirm. Fortunately we persuade the leaseholder to call one there and then instead of waiting for another Lambeth Living department (leaseholder enforcement or something) to send her a letter. It's all very crazy, I blame Margaret Thatcher personally.



I blame thatcher for most things too. Hope the 83 year old is able to live in comfort again really soon.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 5, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-25594482

Apparently bottles of Brixton Porter were stolen from the Brew Dog's warehouse in Billericay.
This wasn't anything to do with your brewing venture was it editor ?


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2014)

kittyP said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-25594482
> 
> Apparently bottles of Brixton Porter were stolen from the Brew Dog's warehouse in Billericay.
> This wasn't anything to do with your brewing venture was it editor ?


I'm crying real tears for their profits.

Meanwhile, I'm delighted to say that it looks like we sold out of our beer at the Ritzy tonight.  



> *Ritzy Cinema* @RitzyCinema
> We have only a few @brixtonbuzz beers left @UpstairsRitzy! All proceeds go to @BrixSoupKitchen & @planuk. We tried & loved it! Enjoy!


----------



## Onket (Jan 6, 2014)

From the info in that article it doesn't look like the beer was stolen from Brew Dog and therefore won't be anything to do with their profits.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> From the info in that article it doesn't look like the beer was stolen from Brew Dog and therefore won't be anything to do with their profits.



Hopefully the ales by mail company has insurance to cover their loss -still, the ability to recover sales lost from the stolen stock not being available will not be good for their sales budgets. (good thing January is quiet)


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't think when I ate meat I'd find that raw-looking slab of meat very appetising, but if it's setting your mouth into an ocean of expectant dribble, the "beef, bacon ketchup, Comte, smoked onion rings, pickled green chilli and lettuce" burger can now be purchased at the Honest Burgers chain.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2014)

editor said:


> I don't think when I ate meat I'd find that raw-looking slab of meat very appetising, but if it's setting your mouth into an ocean of expectant dribble, the "beef, bacon ketchup, Comte, smoked onion rings, pickled green chilli and lettuce" burger can now be purchased at the Honest Burgers chain.


Betcha it doesn't look raw in real life. It's just the colours in the photo, you see it all the time with pictures of cooked meat.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Betcha it doesn't look raw in real life. It's just the colours in the photo, you see it all the time with pictures of cooked meat.


No idea, but it's the picture they posted themselves so presumably they liked the look of it.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2014)

editor said:


> No idea, but it's the picture they posted themselves so presumably they liked the look of it.



Well, that's their problem then! I agree it doesn't look terribly appetizing.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 6, 2014)

The meat looks vibrant as if it were still alive.


----------



## Onket (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm not a fan of rare meat. That looks fucking rank, tbf.

I have eaten at Honest Burger once though,  it didn't look like that and was actually really nice.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2014)

Unless it was ground up before my eyes I'd never eat a burger rare. It's much riskier than eating a rare piece of beef.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 6, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Minnie_the_Minx probably set fire to her grill pan again.





Haven't used it since


----------



## leanderman (Jan 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> I'm not a fan of rare meat. That looks fucking rank, tbf.
> 
> I have eaten at Honest Burger once though,  it didn't look like that and was actually really nice.



Better and cheaper than the chains it is now a rival to, such as Byron and GBK.


----------



## aussw9 (Jan 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Better and cheaper than the chains it is now a rival to, such as Byron and GBK.




Although their prices have been rising quite regularly since opening. 

Still I agree at least at their Brixton branch it is a step above its rivals.


----------



## ringo (Jan 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Finnish marriage proposal at the Ritzy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me and the littlun saw this, she was trying to read it out. I thought it might be a Scandi porn film so I pointed out the skaters on the opposite side of the road


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Better and cheaper than the chains it is now a rival to, such as Byron and GBK.


Not sure that's true. Cheapest burger at Byron is a classic burger for £6.75 (admittedly with no chips but with a side dish of pickle) and it's the same at GBK, while the cheapest similar offering at Honest is £8. Neither are what I'd call cheap, mind. 

You can currently get two burgers for a tenner at GBK, btw.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Not sure that's true. Cheapest burger at Byron is a classic burger for £6.75 (admittedly with no chips but with a side dish of pickle) and it's the same at GBK, while the cheapest similar offering at Honest is £8. Neither are what I'd call cheap, mind.
> 
> You can currently get two burgers for a tenner at GBK, btw.



Not so fast ...

Comparing like for like (Honest burger and fries, Byron classic and fries)

Honest £8.00
Byron £9.70 

Byron 21% more (with pickle)

And 10 per cent off with Brixton pounds.

Giving £7.20 

Byron then 35% more costly.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Not so fast ...
> 
> Comparing like for like (Honest burger and fries, Byron classic and fries)
> 
> ...


It's all a bit "my Audi cost 100K less than your Ferrari" shit tho.


----------



## Onket (Jan 6, 2014)

TruXta said:


> It's all a bit "my Audi cost 100K less than your Ferrari" shit tho.


Is it?!


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Not so fast ...


What if you don't want fries and only have £6.75 in your pocket?

I'd say that their pricing is broadly similar, especially when you factor in the overall experience (seating/service/queues etc).

And can Honest provide two burgers for a tenner? Want to get your percentage calculator out for that one?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> Is it?!


A bit?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 6, 2014)

Honestly, i'd want fries with my burger and i want the burger cooked and i'd want change from a fiver.

Had a burger meal in The Albert a few months ago. Approx £7 for a cooked burger, nice fries and an alcoholic drink. Beautifully served as well.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> Is it?!


 
Clearly. Honest salt of the earth proper folks can afford up to £5.50 for a burger and not a penny more. A £6.75 burger is for millionaires who probably burn money for fun.


----------



## T & P (Jan 6, 2014)

If one is remotely interested in consuming quality, responsibly sourced beef, then £6- £8 is _not_ a expensive eat-out price for a burger IMO.

Anyone who thinks a fairer price would be £5 or less should not be surprised at all if the meat in question turns out to be a bit shite.


----------



## Manter (Jan 6, 2014)

Ah, welcome to 2014.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2014)

T & P said:


> If one is remotely interested in consuming quality, responsibly sourced beef, then £6- £8 is _not_ a expensive eat-out price for a burger IMO.


Oh, do they die nicely then?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh god not this shit again.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Oh god not this shit again.


It's ok. Everything's been done "responsibly."


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2014)

T & P said:


> Anyone who thinks a fairer price would be £5 or less should not be surprised at all if the meat in question turns out to be a bit shite.


So what's wrong with the £5 burgers at GBK then?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 6, 2014)

T & P said:


> If one is remotely interested in consuming quality, responsibly sourced beef, then £6- £8 is _not_ a expensive eat-out price for a burger IMO.
> 
> Anyone who thinks a fairer price would be £5 or less should not be surprised at all if the meat in question turns out to be a bit shite.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 6, 2014)

editor said:


> So what's wrong with the £5 burgers at GBK then?



It's a time-limited offer (until Feb 16). Not really a valid comparison.

Even then, a burger and chips would be £8.25. More than Honest


----------



## leanderman (Jan 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> View attachment 46127



Dairy cows. They will get a good few years producing milk first.


----------



## T & P (Jan 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh, do they die nicely then?


I think it's how they live and what they are fed that's the bigger concern (as well as the quality of the cut and and the actual beef content of the burger, of course). But we weren't discussing animal rights.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 6, 2014)

Well thats put me off burgers


----------



## Onket (Jan 6, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Clearly. Honest salt of the earth proper folks can afford up to £5.50 for a burger and not a penny more. A £6.75 burger is for millionaires who probably burn money for fun.


Which one is driving the Audi?!


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It's a time-limited offer (until Feb 16). Not really a valid comparison.


It's burgers available for a £5, with 10p going to charity. So it is possible to produce decent well sourced burgers for less than what Honest are charging.


----------



## Onket (Jan 6, 2014)

This is ridiculous. Other posters carrying on like this would be warned.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> This is ridiculous. Other posters carrying on like this would be warned.


"Warned" about what exactly? Having an on-topic discussion?


----------



## Onket (Jan 6, 2014)

editor said:


> "Warned" about what exactly? Having an on-topic discussion?


Do I need to remind you about our discussions around the price of beer in The Albert? They were on topic. 

Agree to disagree and move on.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> Do I need to remind you about our discussions around the price of beer in The Albert? They were on topic.


Except you started disrupting _multiple_ threads with the same, rather obsessive comments that you went on and on and on and on about, whereas this (rather brief) discussion is about the perceived value of food currently on sale in the Village and elsewhere. No one has reported this discussion but feel free to do so yourself if you think it's appropriate.


----------



## Onket (Jan 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Except you started disrupting _multiple_ threads with the same, rather obsessive comments that you went on and on and on and on about, whereas this (rather brief) discussion is about the perceived value of food currently on sale in the Village and elsewhere. No one has reported this discussion but feel free to do so yourself if you think it's appropriate.


You have simply stated your view of what happened. No doubt had leanderman continued, he too would have have been disruptive,  going on and on, being obsesive etc. 

As I  said, agree to disagree and move on.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 6, 2014)

Honest Burger may be the outriders of the gentrifapocalypse but this does not mean their food cannot be good value


----------



## Onket (Jan 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Honest Burger may be the outriders of the gentrifapocalypse but this does not mean their food cannot be good value


Shades of obsessiveness there, leanderman. Careful.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Honest Burger may be the outriders of the gentrifapocalypse but this does not mean their food cannot be good value


Of course and - as I've said before - I've got nothing against them at all.

But that doesn't mean we can't discuss what represents good value (especially so given their slowly rising prices) and talk about comparable burger shops that others have brought up, no?


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice to see that the Buzz beer did so well at the Ritzy yesterday.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> Shades of obsessiveness there, leanderman. Careful.





editor said:


> Of course and - as I've said before - I've got nothing against them at all.
> 
> But that doesn't mean we can't discuss what represents good value (especially so given their slowly rising prices) and talk about comparable burger shops that others have brought up, no?



True. But the maths shows they are cheaper. And, in my experience, better.

A loo would be useful though.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> True. But the maths shows they are cheaper. And, in my experience, better.
> 
> A loo would be useful though.


Surely you've got to budget in the whole experience when working out what represents good value? Being made to queue ages for anything - even more so when it's in the cold - immediately makes something look less appealing to me.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Surely you've got to budget in the whole experience when working out what represents good value? Being made to queue ages for anything - even more so when it's in the cold - immediately makes something look less appealing to me.



Yep. The queues mean I go there less


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2014)

Honest burgers are nicer then Byron or GBK imo and £7-8 is cheap as a sit down meal goes.


----------



## Manter (Jan 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Yep. The queues mean I go there less


The text message queuing thing is good though- we went for a drink in Kaff and then nipped back when we got our text


----------



## leanderman (Jan 6, 2014)

Manter said:


> The text message queuing thing is good though- we went for a drink in Kaff and then nipped back when we got our text



It's a good app. 

I go out of hours.

In hours, I go to The Joint, which, in my view, is the best place of the lot down there (and BYO)


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 6, 2014)

Honest burgers are far, far superior to Byron and GBK. The meat they use is well bred, well fed and really tasty, they always cook it as you ask them to (unlike Byron and GBK who have both fucked up my orders when I've visited them), their chips are delicious and they have always given me excellent service when I've been. In fact, fuck service, they've always been really _nice _to us when we've visited; talked to the boy sang him happy birthday with a candle in his burger and been lovely. The other places have always given your standard, perfectly acceptable chain service, or bad service (as I experienced in GBK recently)
I also like the fact that they are a small business/chain.
As for value, I've eaten at the three chains mentioned and not noticed much of a difference in price (having burger, chips and drink) but I have always finished the meal thinking 'Ach, but it wasn't an Honest burger' (unless it was of course) because their food is just better.

I might also add that the GInger Pig's bacon and chicken are also sublime.


----------



## Winot (Jan 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Surely you've got to budget in the whole experience when working out what represents good value? Being made to queue ages for anything - even more so when it's in the cold - immediately makes something look less appealing to me.



 I'd imagine that the fact it specialises in meat doesn't help either. What next, a teetotaller reviewing a cocktail bar?


----------



## story (Jan 6, 2014)

Is this a burger thread?  

I wanted to say something trivial about a rainbow over Brixton, but it will be a complete non-sequiteur on this thread...


----------



## Dan U (Jan 6, 2014)

story said:


> Is this a burger thread?
> 
> I wanted to say something trivial about a rainbow over Brixton, but it will be a complete non-sequiteur on this thread...



Was there a burger at the end of it?


----------



## story (Jan 6, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Was there a burger at the end of it?




No, so it doesn't qualify for this thread 

I did look: it was a complete rainbow.


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 6, 2014)

story said:


> No, so it doesn't qualify for this thread
> 
> I did look: it was a complete rainbow.


I've reported you for off-topic posts in the burger thread, sorry.


----------



## Onket (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone know if The Phoenix will be open tomorrow and in which location?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jan 6, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> I've reported you for off-topic posts in the burger thread, sorry.


He wont relish that!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Honest Burger may be the outriders of the *gentrifapocalypse* but this does not mean their food cannot be good value


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Honest burgers are far, far superior to Byron and GBK. The meat they use is well bred, well fed and really tasty, they always cook it as you ask them to (unlike Byron and GBK who have both fucked up my orders when I've visited them), their chips are delicious and they have always given me excellent service when I've been.


I wish I'd enjoyed their chips as much as others seemed to have done.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> Anyone know if The Phoenix will be open tomorrow and in which location?



Not open yet, unless they've made quick progress and I've missed the new opening. The new location's down by the Dogstar, in the old music shop roughly opposite Bombay Kitchen iirc.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2014)

tarannau said:


> Not open yet, unless they've made quick progress and I've missed the new opening.


It wasn't open today (unless I walked past it without noticing). We went to the Lounge instead and then scoffed a ruddy wonderful banana chocolate and vanilla waffle in Kaff.


----------



## Onket (Jan 6, 2014)

editor said:


> It wasn't open today (unless I walked past it without noticing). We went to the Lounge instead and then scoffed a ruddy wonderful banana chocolate and vanilla waffle in Kaff.


Neither location was open?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone else with electricity problems in Brixton?
My supply went off for a second, only noticed it with the lights (which have been flickering all evening) but digital clock in bedroom was reset because of interruption to supply.


----------



## story (Jan 6, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> I've reported you for off-topic posts in the burger thread, sorry.




*shamed*


----------



## ash (Jan 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Anyone else with electricity problems in Brixton?
> My supply went off for a second, only noticed it with the lights (which have been flickering all evening) but digital clock in bedroom was reset because of interruption to supply.


We had a 10 min power cut at 8ish.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 6, 2014)

ash said:


> We had a 10 min power cut at 8ish.



That's about the same time as my brief cut, thanks.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2014)

Have the burgers of Brixton put down their buns then?


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jan 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That's about the same time as my brief cut, thanks.


Same here - lights and music briefly disappeared during zumba class. We thought we might have had the volume up too loud.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Jan 7, 2014)

There was a powercut on Sunday morning affecting Streatham for two hours. When you look at uk powernetwork's map [centred on Essex for some reason, just pull it across] (which I've been monitoring since then) there seem to be a lot of brown and blackouts across London whenever I look…


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2014)

lotta beef on this thread.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> lotta beef on this thread.


Well ground beef.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Well ground beef.



Old ground beef...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Old ground beef...


Likely to cause upset stomachs and squirts of bile.


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2014)

There's a photo exhibition at the Ritzy raising funds for the Soup Kitchen. 












http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...e-brixton-soup-kitchen-upstairs-at-the-ritzy/


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 7, 2014)

I noticed today that the BCA's building work seems to have progressed a lot. There's a whole new block there now.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 7, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I noticed today that the BCA's building work seems to have progressed a lot. There's a whole new block there now.



It's all very exciting


----------



## leanderman (Jan 8, 2014)

The new Catholic-ethos 'free' school for Brixton, Trinity Academy, has been doing some impressive gerrymandering with its admission policy over the festive break.

There will now be a dual catchment, centred on Clapham Common Tube station *and *on the Brixton Hill campus.

There is also a lottery for around 10% of places - 'conducted and verified by an independent person of good standing'.

Places are still guaranteed for the children of founders ... of course! 

http://www.trinityacademylondon.org/admissions-policy


----------



## Smick (Jan 8, 2014)

leanderman said:


> The new Catholic-ethos 'free' school for Brixton, Trinity Academy, has been doing some impressive gerrymandering with its admission policy over the festive break.
> 
> There will now be a dual catchment, centred on Clapham Common Tube station *and *on the Brixton Hill campus.
> 
> ...


 
What is the rationale for including Clapham?

I can understand distance from the school being a criterion but picking an arbitrary point, beside some of the most expensive houses in the UK, surely can't be justified.


----------



## Onket (Jan 8, 2014)

Onket said:


> Anyone know if The Phoenix will be open tomorrow and in which location?


They weren't at either location.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 8, 2014)

Does anyone know someone who would repair the zip on a duffel coat?. I've tried places like timpsons and they won't touch it.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 8, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does anyone know someone who would repair the zip on a duffel coat?. I've tried places like timpsons and they won't touch it.


It probably needs to be replaced, which is a lot of work, and difficult to do for a price people want to pay.  Several people on here recommend the Ethiopian lady on Reliance Arcade - I think she would be your best bet.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 8, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does anyone know someone who would repair the zip on a duffel coat?. I've tried places like timpsons and they won't touch it.



Try the launderette on Railton Rd just round the corner from us - Tumbles I think it's called.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> What is the rationale for including Clapham?
> 
> I can understand distance from the school being a criterion but picking an arbitrary point, beside some of the most expensive houses in the UK, surely can't be justified.



It's close to the homes of the founders, who made it the nominal central point before the Brixton site was found. 

Clearly they don't want to give up on the Clapham angle - but I can't see how it can be legal. 

However, anything is possible with Gove.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 8, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does anyone know someone who would repair the zip on a duffel coat?. I've tried places like timpsons and they won't touch it.


If it's jammed - try a bit of margarine first as lubricant. Sometimes work IME.


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 8, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does anyone know someone who would repair the zip on a duffel coat?. I've tried places like timpsons and they won't touch it.


The dry cleaner on the corner of Brixton Water Lane and Tulse Hill does all sorts of repairs and alterations so you could try them.


----------



## ink4life (Jan 8, 2014)

just visited what appears to be a new tattoo studio in brixton water lane, inkhouse London. i was pleasantly suprised but the service and quality of work i receieved and thought i would let you guys know 

check them out www.inkhouselondon.com but to be honest their instagram was very impressive (inkhouseLDN)


----------



## ink4life (Jan 8, 2014)

anyone seen the new tattoo studio in tulse hill/brixton water lane? inkhouse London?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2014)

ink4life said:


> anyone seen the new tattoo studio in tulse hill/brixton water lane? inkhouse London?


Do you work there?


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2014)

ink4life said:


> just visited what appears to be a new tattoo studio in brixton water lane, inkhouse London. i was pleasantly suprised but the service and quality of work i receieved and thought i would let you guys know
> 
> check them out www.inkhouselondon.com but to be honest their instagram was very impressive (inkhouseLDN)


I'm _totally_ convinced that you are completely unrelated to the business, despite your attempts to post this on two separate threads.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2014)

A little Christmas tree graveyard







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...and-how-to-properly-dispose-of-your-own-tree/


----------



## kittyP (Jan 8, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> The dry cleaner on the corner of Brixton Water Lane and Tulse Hill does all sorts of repairs and alterations so you could try them.



They very neatly operated on my warmasaurus for me


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2014)

I hear a rumour that Foxtons in Brixton have kindly offered to take everyone's discarded Christmas trees, so just throw yours in through the front door if you're passing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2014)

editor said:


> I hear a rumour that Foxtons in Brixton have kindly offered to take everyone's discarded Christmas trees, so just throw yours in through the front door if you're passing.


window, shurely.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 8, 2014)

CH1 said:


> If it's jammed - try a bit of margarine first as lubricant. Sometimes work IME.



Or rub a pencil up and down the zip teeth. Powdered graphite is an excellent lubricant.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 8, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does anyone know someone who would repair the zip on a duffel coat?. I've tried places like timpsons and they won't touch it.



Real duffel coats have toggles, surely?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 8, 2014)

editor said:


> I hear a rumour that Foxtons in Brixton have kindly offered to take everyone's discarded Christmas trees, so just throw yours in through the front door if you're passing.



Can I dip it in tar and set fire to it first please, mister?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 8, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> window, shurely.



Only works for the first tree-depositor, though.  Everyone after that will just be throwing their trees through the space where the window used to be.


----------



## Onket (Jan 8, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Do you work there?


Who cares?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2014)

Onket said:


> Who cares?


Spam protection.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 8, 2014)

Hoping it doesn't kick off tonight.....
and if it does the anger is pointed the right way....


----------



## Dan U (Jan 8, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Hoping it doesn't kick off tonight.....
> and if it does the anger is pointed the right way....



Champagne and Fromage?


----------



## Onket (Jan 8, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Spam protection.


What a load of rubbish. At worst s/he's simply posted in the wrong forum. And that is an easy mistake to make, as posting it in this forum, on this thread, is a pretty precise way of targetting people in the correct area.

We're not talking about a thread in generwl for generic viagra FFS.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2014)

Onket said:


> What a load of rubbish. At worst s/he's simply posted in the wrong forum. And that is an easy mistake to make, as posting it in this forum, on this thread, is a pretty precise way of targetting people in the correct area.
> 
> We're not talking about a thread in generwl for generic viagra FFS.


I've nothing against traders or whatever selling themselves on here, if they make that clear. But loads of times those types of posts are just pretending not to be that, which fucks me off.


----------



## Onket (Jan 8, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I've nothing against traders or whatever selling themselves on here, if they make that clear. But loads of times those types of posts are just pretending not to be that, which fucks me off.


It fucks you off?!

Its hardly the end of the world. Try not worrying about it in future.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2014)

Onket said:


> It fucks you off?!
> 
> Its hardly the end of the world. Try not worrying about it in future.


well, it's mildly annoying.


----------



## Onket (Jan 8, 2014)

TruXta said:


> well, it's mildly annoying.


Not as annoying as people coming out with the same mindless drivel every time someone new posts.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2014)

Onket said:


> Not as annoying as people coming out with the same mindless drivel every time someone new posts.


Yes, dad.


----------



## Onket (Jan 8, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Yes, dad.


That's better.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2014)

Onket said:


> That's better.


Piss off, dad.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2014)

The Queen's reggae night. Fucking love it.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2014)

I feel I have to reaffirm this fact. The Queens reggae night really is wonderful. Proper old school.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2014)

Support the Ritzy workers!






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/brixton-ritzy-staff-workers-fight-for-the-london-living-wage/


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2014)

The fire engine that used to blare out 'Ring Of Fire' is now driving around playing a bagpipe rendition of'Amazing Grace'!


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 9, 2014)

editor said:


> The fire engine that used to blare out 'Ring Of Fire' is now driving around playing a bagpipe rendition of'Amazing Grace'!


I hope this isnt a permanent thing.......


----------



## Onket (Jan 9, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> I hope this isnt a permanent thing.......



I agree that 'Ring of Fire' was the better choice.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> I agree that 'Ring of Fire' was the better choice.


 
I was in Streatham High Rd just before Christmas when it paused in a traffic jam and all the staff of a certain shop (won't say who in case they get into trouble) came out and did some dead good dancing to Ring of Fire on the pavement. It was like Howard from the Halifax!


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2014)

The expelled Christmas trees from the Viaduct have piled up so high that they're blocking the pavement.


----------



## Onket (Jan 9, 2014)

editor said:


> The expelled Christmas trees from the Viaduct have piled up so high that they're blocking the pavement.
> 
> View attachment 46286


Was funny when I came back into London this week after having Christmas off, seeing trees on pavements everywhere. I'd forgotten about it. Must be a London thing!


----------



## leanderman (Jan 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> Was funny when I came back into London this week after having Christmas off, seeing trees on pavements everywhere. I'd forgotten about it. Must be a London thing!



Not only do we have pavements, we have trains and shops and taxis ... and everything!


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> Was funny when I came back into London this week after having Christmas off, seeing trees on pavements everywhere. I'd forgotten about it. Must be a London thing!


Interesting to note where by far the biggest piles of discarded trees are: outside the nu-Brixton developments (Viaduct/Clifton mansions etc).


----------



## leanderman (Jan 9, 2014)

editor said:


> The expelled Christmas trees from the Viaduct have piled up so high that they're blocking the pavement.
> 
> View attachment 46286



This is the problem. Because I don't like blocking the pavement, and just 'showed' it to the walkway, Lambeth failed to pick it up.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2014)

leanderman said:


> This is the problem. Because I don't like blocking the pavement, and just 'showed' it to the walkway, Lambeth failed to pick it up.


Lambeth aren't obliged to pick trees up from anywhere people have decided to lob them out though.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Lambeth aren't obliged to pick trees up from anywhere people have decided to lob them out though.



Of course. But I will make sure I block the pavement next week.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Of course. But I will make sure I block the pavement next week.


You're throwing out a Christmas tree next week too?




			
				Lambeth said:
			
		

> *Christmas Tree Recycling*
> As well as your usual food waste and packaging, you can recycle Christmas trees.
> 
> If you have a food waste collection service, we will collect your real Christmas tree (free from decorations) along with your other recycling for free from 6 to 31 January 2014.
> ...


----------



## leanderman (Jan 9, 2014)

editor said:


> You're throwing out a Christmas tree next week too?



Yep. They, having ignored it this Tuesday, will not be able to avoid this coming Tuesday.


----------



## Onket (Jan 9, 2014)

26 this year, to keep the fuckers on their toes. Next year do the full 52.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 9, 2014)

Found this one at the junction of Canterbury Crescent and Brixton Road.


----------



## Manter (Jan 9, 2014)

There is one in a pot and it's sales netting propped up by the fence by Curry's. I am very tempted to guerrilla plant it somewhere as it looks very forlorn


----------



## leanderman (Jan 9, 2014)

More important, I could not resist this offer, at Tesco


----------



## Manter (Jan 9, 2014)

leanderman said:


> More important, I could not resist this offer, at Tesco


But did they have any brandy butter left?


----------



## leanderman (Jan 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> But did they have any brandy butter left?



The connoisseur's choice!

Not sure it would last, like this, until 01-04-2015


----------



## Winot (Jan 9, 2014)

It's pretty easy to make your own.  That way you can ensure it has the correct amount of brandy.


----------



## Manter (Jan 9, 2014)

Winot said:


> It's pretty easy to make your own.  That way you can ensure it has the correct amount of brandy.


You mean lots?


----------



## Winot (Jan 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> You mean lots?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 9, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Found this one at the junction of Canterbury Crescent and Brixton Road.
> 
> View attachment 46293


colacubes  here's one for the 2015 calendar


----------



## colacubes (Jan 9, 2014)

The homeware/tat shop on the corner of Electric Avenue/Electric Lane has shut down.  It's been replaced by a clothes shop called "Magenta" and everything is £5 or less apparently.  They haven't actually opened yet but looks like they will do tomorrow or Saturday given how far along they are.  There's a pair of shoes in the window I've got my eye on


----------



## T & P (Jan 9, 2014)

leanderman said:


> More important, I could not resist this offer, at Tesco


They last forever as well- at least the home-made ones. We've been known to finish off puddings from two years back.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 10, 2014)

T & P said:


> They last forever as well- at least the home-made ones. We've been known to finish off puddings from two years back.



probably still some brandy butter in the fridge - might eat it with that tomorrow


----------



## Nedrop (Jan 10, 2014)

Christ that Keating Estates agency on Coldharbour Lane has a put in a chandelier!!!

Going to miss that homeware/tat shop, i used to enjoy pootling around in it listening to the indian radio when i first moved here


----------



## Crispy (Jan 10, 2014)

colacubes said:


> The homeware/tat shop on the corner of Electric Avenue/Electric Lane has shut down.


 I used them quite a bit.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 10, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I used them quite a bit.



They were ridiculously convenient for me tbf.  No warning that they were closing either.  Shut before Christmas and next thing we knew it was being refitted :/


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I used them quite a bit.


Me too. Got a load of my Christmas lights from there.


----------



## ffsear (Jan 10, 2014)

And they loved to barter in there!


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jan 10, 2014)

colacubes said:


> They were ridiculously convenient for me tbf.  No warning that they were closing either.  Shut before Christmas and next thing we knew it was being refitted :/


I got some bargain fake Hawaiian garlands in their closing down sale. Never know when they might come in handy.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 10, 2014)

Was a good shop purchases included
20 litre water carriers
Countless padlocks
Bungees
Stall holders clamps
and a cool box among other things
always fancied one of those huge propane gas ring things too


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 10, 2014)

Following Low Price food and wines loss of alcohol license it appears 24+ are under review too
Dark mutterings in the council report of a street drinking problem in Slade Gardens too
which is actually a park rather than a street..........


----------



## blameless77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Onket said:


> Not as annoying as people coming out with the same mindless drivel every time someone new posts.


Ah, so you do have some self-awareness!


----------



## Onket (Jan 11, 2014)

blameless77 said:


> Ah, so you do have some self-awareness!


Oh my sides.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2014)

Sunset over Ruskin Park tonight.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 11, 2014)

that's surely an entry for the shepherd delightedness mapping service thread


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2014)

More photos from my sunset walk through Ruskin Park tonight:







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/a-glorious-ruskin-park-sunset-south-london/


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 11, 2014)

Have just endured the worst music in a pub I've heard in a long time. The Regent (Dulwich rd) was playing a album of_ cover_ versions of 80's classics.

First there was a sweet voiced girl singing a sacharin version of Buzzcock's _Ever fallen in love with someone you shouldn't have_ - more playground mis-behaviour rather than gay punk unrequited love. It was just wrong.
Then a suburban version of Depeche Mode's_ Master and servant_, that was definitely more tweed than leather, it was so bad I was begging the bar staff to make it stop.
Then - the horror, the horror - a sugary version of Joy Division's _Love will tear us apart again - _at this point I was considering abandoning my beer! No!
There was some skiffle and generally wishy-washy versions of some songs so weak I fortunately could tell tell what songs they were murdering before the staff finally ended the torture. arrgh.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 12, 2014)

Hilariously, the former job centre in Josephine Avenue, Brixton Hill, has been squatted for a third time.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 12, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Have just endured the worst music in a pub I've heard in a long time. The Regent (Dulwich rd) was playing a album of_ cover_ versions of 80's classics.
> 
> First there was a sweet voiced girl singing a sacharin version of Buzzcock's _Ever fallen in love with someone you shouldn't have_ - more playground mis-behaviour rather than gay punk unrequited love. It was just wrong.
> Then a suburban version of Depeche Mode's_ Master and servant_, that was definitely more tweed than leather, it was so bad I was begging the bar staff to make it stop.
> ...



I reckon you were listening to "The Best of" french band Nouvelle Vague. You may be horrified to learn than Martin Gore performs in that very version of Master & Servant which so upset you  - you can hear him singing backing vocals. Ian McCulloch and Terry Hall are just a couple of others who have recorded with them on covers of their own tracks.

I rather like their polite irreverence. My particular favourite is their Dead Kennedys Too Drunk to Fuck.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 12, 2014)

Don't ever listen to Richard Cheese, dorothy.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Hilariously, the former job centre in Josephine Avenue, Brixton Hill, has been squatted for a third time.


Total like.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 12, 2014)

Being reported on twitter that unarmed police tackled an armed man in a kebab shop in Brixton last night. Recovered a weapon and six rounds of ammunition 

Am a bit crap at cut and pasting but the met  and Danny shaw at the BBC reporting it in twitter.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2014)

It took place in Tulse Hill. Good work by the cops, it seems.



> *Gunman terrifies kebab shop customers in Tulse Hill, south London*
> 
> A gun man burst into a kebab shop in Tulse Hill, south London, in the early hours of this morning where he threatened terrified customers and staff with a firearm.
> 
> ...


----------



## leanderman (Jan 12, 2014)

Lower Tulse Hill please


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Lower Tulse Hill please


*repeats in deeper voice


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2014)

Friendly bench. 

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/aloha-friendly-bench-coldharbour-lane-brixton-photo-of-the-day/


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2014)

For fans of Spanish football:
La Liga comes to Brixton: Live Spanish football kicks off at Gremio de Brixton this weekend


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2014)

And an unusual competition:






Win one hour of ping pong with free pizza and beer for four people at Brixton’s Prince of Wales on Tuesday


----------



## fortyplus (Jan 12, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I reckon you were listening to "The Best of" french band Nouvelle Vague. You may be horrified to learn than Martin Gore performs in that very version of Master & Servant which so upset you  - you can hear him singing backing vocals. Ian McCulloch and Terry Hall are just a couple of others who have recorded with them on covers of their own tracks.
> 
> I rather like their polite irreverence. My particular favourite is their Dead Kennedys Too Drunk to Fuck.


mine is The Guns of Brixton.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 12, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I reckon you were listening to "The Best of" french band Nouvelle Vague. You may be horrified to learn than Martin Gore performs in that very version of Master & Servant which so upset you  - you can hear him singing backing vocals. Ian McCulloch and Terry Hall are just a couple of others who have recorded with them on covers of their own tracks.
> 
> I rather like their polite irreverence. My particular favourite is their Dead Kennedys Too Drunk to Fuck.



Its just wrong!


----------



## lefteri (Jan 13, 2014)

editor said:


> It took place in Tulse Hill. Good work by the cops, it seems.


best kebab?  not water lane but just round corner on tulse hill? must have been as olympic doesn't open that late and there's no kebab shops on water lane


----------



## Smick (Jan 13, 2014)

Someone referenced it here a while ago but the tube doesn't seem to be letting anyone in and there are about 5 people outside the Body Shop taking pictures with camera phones.

I'm on the 133 and noticed the snappers before I saw the queue.


----------



## Onket (Jan 13, 2014)

lefteri said:


> best kebab?  not water lane but just round corner on tulse hill? must have been as olympic doesn't open that late and there's no kebab shops on water lane


This is what I was thinking.


----------



## Casaubon (Jan 13, 2014)

fortyplus said:


> mine is The Guns of Brixton.



Their mispronounciation of 'Black Maria' always grates with me.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 13, 2014)

Smick said:


> Someone referenced it here a while ago but the tube doesn't seem to be letting anyone in and there are about 5 people outside the Body Shop taking pictures with camera phones.
> 
> I'm on the 133 and noticed the snappers before I saw the queue.


Often happens in the morning crush if the platforms are full. They close the shutters upstairs for 5 minutes while trains take people away.


----------



## Smick (Jan 13, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Often happens in the morning crush if the platforms are full. They close the shutters upstairs for 5 minutes while trains take people away.


 
That's fair enough, especially on a Monday when there are lots of people queuing for tickets.

I just don't understand the photographers.


----------



## passivejoe (Jan 13, 2014)

Smick said:


> That's fair enough, especially on a Monday when there are lots of people queuing for tickets.
> 
> I just don't understand the photographers.



Presumably for their exceptionally exciting twitter feeds. 
"Brixton station crazy vibrant edgy chaos and I'm in the middle." #selfie.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 13, 2014)

As if Lexadon had not enough rental units in the area they are now trying to squeeze more
on the site former Normandy Arms pub just off Brixton Road by adding another floor on top,
planning documents here............http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MWYWAIBO67000
the very fact it is called a "penthouse" in the architects blurb suggests it is not the kind of housing needed in the area
meanwhile the actual pub premises on the ground floor remain empty and boarded up......


----------



## CH1 (Jan 13, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> As if Lexadon had not enough rental units in the area they are now trying to squeeze more on the site former Normandy Arms pub just off Brixton Road by adding another floor on top,
> planning documents here............http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MWYWAIBO67000
> the very fact it is called a "penthouse" in the architects blurb suggests it is not the kind of housing needed


This is standard fare for Lexadon. Same architects, same arguments. Same mansard roof extension.
Their Angel pub development in Coldharbour Lane has been in progress for nearly 2 years now - so don't expect anything rapid. I expect the Angel was purchased knowing that Brixton Square would add value when completed.
Seems to me that the Normandy ties in in a similar way with Oval Quarter - which is by no means finished is it?


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2014)

More on the Normandy Arms here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/lost-pub-the-normandy-pub-normandy-rd-brixton.191654/


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2014)

Thunder and lightning!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 13, 2014)

lefteri said:


> best kebab?  noter lane but just round corner on tulse hill? must have been as olympic doesn't open that late and there's no kebab shops on water lane



Which is a shame as they are especially lovely in there. Poor guys.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 13, 2014)

Yep, hope they're ok. Really friendly bunch on the whole, even if I'm rarely down there now. 

That stretch is a bit unpleasant at times - I've avoided the off licence down by the end (near ex-Brazas) for a while after I ended up being an unwitting witness to someone being stabbed in the buttocks last year. Between the shop's haste to tidy up, general police incompetency and the victim's wish to get away I doubt anything really happened.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 13, 2014)

They're showing the acclaimed "Fisher Boy Of Skagen" up on Brixton Hill....


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2014)

I wrote a piece about that cinema (and tried to track down the film) http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/scala.html


----------



## lefteri (Jan 13, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Which is a shame as they are especially lovely in there. Poor guys.



definitely, both brothers are sound and their small chips could feed a scout troop


----------



## leanderman (Jan 13, 2014)

editor said:


> I wrote a piece about that cinema (and tried to track down the film) http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/scala.html



Mr Khan lost his bid for a licence for his new venture there, I think


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 13, 2014)

It was also called Pyke's Circus Cinematograph at some point.  I used to have a photo.  boohoo might still have one somewhere.


----------



## lefteri (Jan 13, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Mr Khan lost his bid for a licence for his new venture there, I think


 that's odd - so the banner proclaiming it to be opening soon was a bit premature then?


----------



## leanderman (Jan 13, 2014)

lefteri said:


> that's odd - so the banner proclaiming it to be opening soon was a bit premature then?



Yep: http://www.josephineavenue.org.uk/white-sands-south-beach-licence-refused/

Still,  there are other curry options, including his place round the corner.


----------



## lefteri (Jan 14, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Yep: http://www.josephineavenue.org.uk/white-sands-south-beach-licence-refused/
> 
> Still,  there are other curry options, including his place round the corner.



and curry paradise practically next door, I'm sure their profits would have taken a hit


----------



## ffsear (Jan 14, 2014)

Good article 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thin...-Shoreditchification-of-London-must-stop.html


----------



## leanderman (Jan 14, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Good article about gentrification..
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thin...-Shoreditchification-of-London-must-stop.html



Yes. Excellent. 

Was in Brick Lane at the weekend. Horrific.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 14, 2014)

It's a superficial piece about the superficialities of gentrification.


----------



## passivejoe (Jan 14, 2014)

In other news, a large tree on Arodene road has been knocked down over night. The tree fall suspiciously coincided with the arrival of a large skip a few metres further down the road, and scars on the side of the fallen tree at approximately skip height.

The bastards.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 14, 2014)

Crispy said:


> It's a superficial piece about the superficialities of gentrification.


 
This. It's not really about gentrification as such at all, it's about fashionability. You can have gentrification without that, and areas stay gentrified when they're no longer the most fashionable spot. Look at this guys credentials - 

_Alex Proud entered the business world aged 26, via the dealing of erotic Japanese art and Rolls Royce _c_ars (to the Russian Mafia). Spotting a niche in the market, he opened his famous photography gallery Proud Central in the Strand in 1998. Today, the three Proud Galleries are among the world's foremost private photographic galleries. Alongside these, Alex runs a hugely successful business empire spanning bars in iconic listed buildings, clubs, and restaurants while still dealing beautiful and rare objects which catch his eye_

- he's not objecting to gentrification at all, just he'd prefer it to be slightly more to his taste.


----------



## ffsear (Jan 14, 2014)

edited


----------



## Winot (Jan 14, 2014)

Well-written superficiality though. 

I particularly liked "a cold-climate Ayia Napa" and "the bearded seers of gentrification".


----------



## Manter (Jan 14, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> In other news, a large tree on Arodene road has been knocked down over night. The tree fall suspiciously coincided with the arrival of a large skip a few metres further down the road, and scars on the side of the fallen tree at approximately skip height.
> 
> The bastards.


is it protected? they can get a stinking fine...


----------



## aussw9 (Jan 14, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Good article
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thin...-Shoreditchification-of-London-must-stop.html



Personally i think its a pile of shit...

My generations cool kids are better than this generations. 

Reeks of hypocrisy


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2014)

I posted this in the other thread, but the new cafe in Loughborough Junction is worth a visit.






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...e-210-coldharbour-lane-loughborough-junction/


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 14, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> This. It's not really about gentrification as such at all, it's about fashionability. You can have gentrification without that, and areas stay gentrified when they're no longer the most fashionable spot. Look at this guys credentials -
> 
> _Alex Proud entered the business world aged 26, via the dealing of erotic Japanese art and Rolls Royce _c_ars (to the Russian Mafia). Spotting a niche in the market, he opened his famous photography gallery Proud Central in the Strand in 1998. Today, the three Proud Galleries are among the world's foremost private photographic galleries. Alongside these, Alex runs a hugely successful business empire spanning bars in iconic listed buildings, clubs, and restaurants while still dealing beautiful and rare objects which catch his eye_
> 
> - he's not objecting to gentrification at all, just he'd prefer it to be slightly more to his taste.



And he's a serial abuser of unpaid 'work experience' exploitation. Wanker


----------



## Onket (Jan 14, 2014)

aussw9 said:


> Personally i think its a pile of shit...
> 
> My generations cool kids are better than this generations.
> 
> Reeks of hypocrisy


This is exactly it, and exactly the same as other moans about hipsters. It's just fashion.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 14, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> In other news, a large tree on Arodene road has been knocked down over night. The tree fall suspiciously coincided with the arrival of a large skip a few metres further down the road, and scars on the side of the fallen tree at approximately skip height.
> 
> The bastards.


 
take pictures and report them to the council.  for all the good it will do.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2014)

It's taken no end of faffing about with stubborn Wordpress (big thanks are due to Eme), but the first of our Brixton Buzz venue homepages is up, which feature venue info, listings, and a review. Only about another 50 to go! 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/dogstar/


----------



## Crispy (Jan 14, 2014)

editor said:


> It's taken no end of faffing about with stubborn Wordpress (big thanks are due to Eme), but the first of our Brixton Buzz venue homepages is up, which feature venue info, listings, and a review. Only about another 50 to go!
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/dogstar/



Tidy


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Tidy


Cheers. Wordpress is an utter bastard to work with as soon as you try and break out of a template. It's ready and willing to completely reformat your work at the drop of a hat. 

We're working with the developers now to get a proper widget calendar on the top right of the page rather than the big listing underneath, but at least we've finally got this project underway.


----------



## lefteri (Jan 14, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Good article
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thin...-Shoreditchification-of-London-must-stop.html



It's uninformed tosh - gentrification in shoreditch began in the early 90s with artists from the YBA generation moving into former furniture showrooms and workshops using them as cheap studio and living space.  This was before twitter or indeed the prevalence of the internet in general.  Totally different to the gentrification of, for example, Brixton.  Superficial is about right.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2014)

Fat Whites and Queens Head get a rave review in Vice Magazine. That's that then. 






http://noisey.vice.com/en_uk/blog/fat-white-family-slide-in-king-krule-childhood-january-2014


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2014)

editor said:


> Fat Whites and Queens Head get a rave review in Vice Magazine. That's that then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weren't they in the Graun's "bands to watch out for in 2014" feature around Crimbo too? Good for them I suppose.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 14, 2014)

lefteri said:


> It's uninformed tosh - gentrification in shoreditch began in the early 90s with artists from the YBA generation moving into former furniture showrooms and workshops using them as cheap studio and living space.  This was before twitter or indeed the prevalence of the internet in general.  Totally different to the gentrification of, for example, Brixton.  Superficial is about right.



I don't think it's meant to be an in-depth analysis. 

Just an enjoyable piss-take. 

I moved to the East side of Brick Lane in 1999 - and the changes since are astonishing.


----------



## ffsear (Jan 14, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I don't think it's meant to be an in-depth analysis.
> 
> Just an enjoyable piss-take.
> 
> I moved to the East side of Brick Lane in 1999 - and the changes since are astonishing.




This!   Pinch of salt anyone?


----------



## lefteri (Jan 14, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I don't think it's meant to be an in-depth analysis.
> 
> Just an enjoyable piss-take.
> 
> I moved to the East side of Brick Lane in 1999 - and the changes since are astonishing.



rich twat who owns zillions of bars and restaurants moans about gentrification in the torygraph and makes a few jokes - not really my idea of entertainment but each to their own


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 14, 2014)

Passed the new Phoenix Cafe earlier.. looks doubtful it will be open this week, seems a lot of work to do yet...


----------



## leanderman (Jan 14, 2014)

lefteri said:


> rich twat who owns zillions of bars and restaurants moans about gentrification in the torygraph and makes a few jokes - not really my idea of entertainment but each to their own



Had never heard of him.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 14, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Good article
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thin...-Shoreditchification-of-London-must-stop.html


There is now a response from a Vice hack and self confessed hipster on the same website, these me-dia types sure know how to make an easy buck out of other peoples misfortune....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 14, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Good article
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thin...-Shoreditchification-of-London-must-stop.html


10 years too late!


----------



## oryx (Jan 14, 2014)

I've yet to read the telegraph article but Shoreditch was gentrifying in the mid-80s.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 15, 2014)

Quick query probably for editor - I need to get a USB cable today for a Fujifilm F60 fd camera. It seems to be a manufacturer-specific one but I don't know about these things. Where if anywhere might I find one in Brixton today? I was thinking maybe Currys.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> Quick query probably for editor - I need to get a USB cable today for a Fujifilm F60 fd camera. It seems to be a manufacturer-specific one but I don't know about these things. Where if anywhere might I find one in Brixton today? I was thinking maybe Currys.


Are you sure it's not just an older USB cable? If it is proprietary you'll have little chance of getting one, but you could just take out the SD card and use a card reader, no?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 15, 2014)

editor said:


> Are you sure it's not just an older USB cable? If it is proprietary you'll have little chance of getting one, but you could just take out the SD card and use a card reader, no?


Well that was the alternative. It also seems to be an extra large SD card that doesn't fit in a normal laptop SD card slot 

I don't really know what cable it is. Here's a pic of the slot and the cable I do have which is an AV one, which fits in the same slot.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2014)

IIRC, that camera takes both SD cards and the rubbish xD-Picture Card format. You could pick up a multi card reader from Argos that will be able to read that format. For future use, I'd get rid of that card and just use SD ones instead.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 15, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> Quick query probably for editor - I need to get a USB cable today for a Fujifilm F60 fd camera. It seems to be a manufacturer-specific one but I don't know about these things. Where if anywhere might I find one in Brixton today? I was thinking maybe Currys.


Ebay is definitely your best bet for a new one.  If you are in a hurry, I have a Fuji s1800 which (I think!) takes the same cable - happy to lend it to you for a couple of days.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 15, 2014)

While I'm here, does anyone know where I can donate several tins of paint? The used to take it at the West Norwood dump, but I don't think they do any more.


----------



## se5 (Jan 15, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> While I'm here, does anyone know where I can donate several tins of paint? The used to take it at the West Norwood dump, but I don't think they do any more.



I think the nearest place is the Southwark recycling centre off Old Kent Road in Peckham - http://www.southwark.gov.uk/info/10070/recycling/1364/reuse_and_recycling_centre/1 or it maybe worth contacting Community Repaint http://www.communityrepaint.org.uk/


----------



## Rushy (Jan 15, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> While I'm here, does anyone know where I can donate several tins of paint? The used to take it at the West Norwood dump, but I don't think they do any more.


Norwood dump told me to disguise the tins in plastic bags and put them my usual rubbish a couple at a time. So helpful.


----------



## Manter (Jan 15, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> While I'm here, does anyone know where I can donate several tins of paint? The used to take it at the West Norwood dump, but I don't think they do any more.


They still take them at the Wandsworth Smuggler's Way site, if you can get there.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 15, 2014)

Manter said:


> They still take them at the Wandsworth Smuggler's Way site, if you can get there.



Smuggler's Way: The dark underbelly of consumerism.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 15, 2014)

But it's quite nice paint!

Anyone for about 4 litres of Dulux Dusted Damson and 2.5l of Crown A Whisper of Soft Khaki? 

(heads off to Recycling forum....)


----------



## Rushy (Jan 15, 2014)

Manter said:


> They still take them at the Wandsworth Smuggler's Way site, if you can get there.


No use for me - since adding a pop top my camper hits the height restriction bar .

(And no. I wasn't trying to drive through with the roof elevated).


----------



## Winot (Jan 15, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> While I'm here, does anyone know where I can donate several tins of paint? The used to take it at the West Norwood dump, but I don't think they do any more.


 
We freecycled some paint recently. Had lots of interest.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 15, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Anyone for about 4 litres of Dulux Dusted Damson and 2.5l of Crown A Whisper of Soft Khaki?



there's a tasteless joke about British war crimes in there somewhere. But I will not be the person to attempt it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 15, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Ebay is definitely your best bet for a new one.  If you are in a hurry, I have a Fuji s1800 which (I think!) takes the same cable - happy to lend it to you for a couple of days.


Cheers - but I managed to get a card reader from Currys, £9.99, and it all works now 

NB worth knowing that Currys do a thing where you can check stock online and reserve an item for collection only an hour later.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 15, 2014)

the funeral parlour opposite the police station are advertising
for a "Casual Funeral Service Operative"


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 15, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> the funeral parlour opposite the police station are advertising
> for a "Casual Funeral Service Operative"



It's a dead end job.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 15, 2014)

Dates for this years Country Show have been confirmed and the call has gone out for traders to register their interest

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Country-Show/index.htm


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 15, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Dates for this years Country Show have been confirmed and the call has gone out for traders to register their interest
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Country-Show/index.htm



ooh 40th anniversary.... hope they do something special! (or even more special)


----------



## leanderman (Jan 15, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> ooh 40th anniversary.... hope they do something special! (or even more special)



Need a special blend of Chucklehead at least.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 15, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Need a special blend of Chucklehead at least.



I bought loads of it the year one of the years I was pregnant for "after the baby" and put it in the freezer.  It exploded.

That was pretty special.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 15, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> ooh 40th anniversary.... hope they do something special! (or even more special)


make it an all nighter ?


----------



## Onket (Jan 15, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Need a special blend of Chucklehead at least.


I've emailed them.


----------



## Onket (Jan 15, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> make it an all nighter ?



http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Country-Show/ContactUs/index.htm

Emailed them, too.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2014)

If it doesn't work out we'll do a Brixton Buzz commerative brew instead!


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 16, 2014)

Does anyone know the location of any clothes recycling banks b'twixt the hills or in the general vicinity?

There used to be one on the corner of Jebb Avenue and Brixton Hill but has disappeared...

(I didn't think this justified a seperate thread btw)


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 16, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> Does anyone know the location of any clothes recycling banks b'twixt the hills or in the general vicinity?
> 
> There used to be one on the corner of Jebb Avenue and Brixton Hill but has disappeared...
> 
> (I didn't think this justified a seperate thread btw)



A few just outside of Tescos on Acre Lane.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 16, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> Does anyone know the location of any clothes recycling banks b'twixt the hills or in the general vicinity?
> 
> There used to be one on the corner of Jebb Avenue and Brixton Hill but has disappeared...
> 
> (I didn't think this justified a seperate thread btw)


St Matthews Tenants Hall?


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 16, 2014)

Rushy said:


> St Matthews Tenants Hall?


Ideal Rushy, thanks.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 16, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> Does anyone know the location of any clothes recycling banks b'twixt the hills or in the general vicinity?
> 
> There used to be one on the corner of Jebb Avenue and Brixton Hill but has disappeared...
> 
> (I didn't think this justified a seperate thread btw)


The Lambeth ones are all labelled Chris Carey Collections, which does not appear to be a charity, so my assumption is that if you put clothes in these, the money from the sale goes into Lambeth's pocket.  So I avoid these.

I think the one outside of Tesco on Acre Lane is a Traid one, and there is definitely an Oxfam one in Sainsbury's on Dog Kennel Hill.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 16, 2014)

there#'s a chris carey one for shoes and clothes and a british heart foundation one for books at the end of Blenheim Gardens - just past the Windmill pub

Didn't know that about chris carey - thanks Boudicca


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2014)

Although it cold be argued that a bit of money going to a cash-strapped local authority isn't the end of the world.

Anyone contacted them to find out about the Chris Carey Collections?


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2014)

Free Reel News night on tonight at the Grosvenor:

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...cessful-campaigns-of-2013-grosvenor-16th-jan/


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> Although it cold be argued that a bit of money going to a cash-strapped local authority isn't the end of the world.
> 
> Anyone contacted them to find out about the Chris Carey Collections?



I was thinking that.  A way for the council to get more money without cuts etc.   I'd prefer it to be the actual council doing it than it being outsourced but that's the same for everything.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2014)

Coming up: BMX biking in Brockwell Park!

The Brixton BMX Club kicks in to action with an open BMX Race at Brockwell Park on Sunday 26th January


----------



## lefteri (Jan 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Had never heard of him.



nor had I, just read the biog at the end of the article

here's a pic to help you:


----------



## leanderman (Jan 16, 2014)

lefteri said:


> nor had I, just read the biog at the end of the article
> 
> here's a pic to help you:



That's horrific.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2014)

He's off that 4 rooms programme. Comes across as a bit of a bell, tbh.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> He's off that 4 rooms programme. Comes across as a bit of a bell, tbh.


I had to google _4 Rooms_, looks like a posh version of_ Cash in the Attic _


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2014)

They sometimes have some interesting items/people on there, tbf.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> Although it cold be argued that a bit of money going to a cash-strapped local authority isn't the end of the world.





quimcunx said:


> I was thinking that.  A way for the council to get more money without cuts etc.  I'd prefer it to be the actual council doing it than it being outsourced but that's the same for everything.


You are both probably right, but I'd prefer the bins to be labelled Lambeth Recycling rather than Chris Carey Collections


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2014)

They do have the Lambeth logo on, tbf.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 16, 2014)

HAving looked at the Chris Carey website, it looks like they charge councils for taking recycling away. and they have a shop selling 'vintage' clothes. The only charitable angle I could see was donating textiles to schools.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> HAving looked at the Chris Carey website, it looks like they charge councils for taking recycling away. and they have a shop selling 'vintage' clothes. The only charitable angle I could see was donating textiles to schools.


I'm sure when I read It earlier today it said it paid to take the donations away. I presume by weight. Obviously with outsourcing, as quimcunx said, the council isn't going to get 100% of what profit is made.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes, here- http://www.chriscareyscollections.co.uk/collection-services

Interesting stuff. I hope people are taking proper notes. I will be testing you at the end of the month, etc.


----------



## lefteri (Jan 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> That's horrific.



from the telegraph below-the-line comments:

"This hideous excuse for a human being has gone bankrupt at least 3 times leaving behind a huge trail of debtors from multi nationals who he owed hundreds of thousands of pounds to small independent businesses that he has almost crippled because he hasn't paid his bills all the while he has a sprawling home and kids in private school with a lifestyle company to mange there lives. It is unbelievable that a paper like the Telegraph gives this man a voice. I have his unpaid debtors list in my top drawer from the last time he went bankrupt (2012) if you would like to publish that as it certainly makes better reading than the article above."


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 16, 2014)

editor said:


> IIRC, that camera takes both SD cards and the rubbish xD-Picture Card format. You could pick up a multi card reader from Argos that will be able to read that format. For future use, I'd get rid of that card and just use SD ones instead.



Yep. They went through a phase of dual-storage options. Never really saw the appeal of xD myself, as it was always more expensive than SD/MMC.
IIRC, the F60d only takes SD cards up to 2gb, though, although I think there may be a firmware update that allows you to use SDHC cards up to 32gb.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> I've emailed them.


They say they've already made it.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2014)

Blooming pissing down a short while ago. I got drenched walking back from Loughborough Junction. 

I can also add that although I was glad that they were open, the chip shop a little way down isn't a patch on the one opposite the Barrier Block.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2014)

It's still ruddy raining!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2014)

editor said:


> It's still ruddy raining!


its pissing down now I'm mying in bed not wanting to go out in it


----------



## Smick (Jan 17, 2014)

I'll drive my daughter to school instead of taking the trusty 415.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 17, 2014)

Ruined my plan to play tennis - or not. Rain suddenly cleared.


----------



## Nedrop (Jan 17, 2014)

Any shops in Brixton that sell audio cables?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2014)

Nedrop said:


> Any shops in Brixton that sell audio cables?



Currys or Argos maybe (you can check online with both). If not, Maplin in Streatham's probably your best bet.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2014)

Nedrop said:


> Any shops in Brixton that sell audio cables?


Argos, Currys, and there's some around the market too. Are you after straight phono leads? 

Boy, I miss the old B&M music shop at times


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 17, 2014)

Onket said:


> I'm sure when I read It earlier today it said it paid to take the donations away. I presume by weight. Obviously with outsourcing, as quimcunx said, the council isn't going to get 100% of what profit is made.



I obviously misread it...


----------



## ffsear (Jan 17, 2014)

My boiler has packed in.   Anyone know anyone local who can look at it that not massively expensive?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 17, 2014)

ffsear said:


> My boiler has packed in.   Anyone know anyone local who can look at it that not massively expensive?


James Bartlett is excellent, and is strictly local. Knows his stuff and will get to the root of your problem.
07815 300 089


----------



## ffsear (Jan 17, 2014)

thank you mate


----------



## zenie (Jan 17, 2014)

I really want a burger


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2014)

zenie said:


> I really want a burger


Get one then.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2014)

This looks interesting - it's on at the excellent Brixton East:







Catherine Stenger and the Brixton 50 – forgotten art from the 1980s found and exhibited in Brixton again http://bit.ly/1cACrAD


----------



## zenie (Jan 17, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Get one then.



I might suggest to my mate we go to Honest 

Mostyn Road even more chaotic than normal...Oval quarter have rippes up all the old tarmac, fuck knows why.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2014)

zenie said:


> I might suggest to my mate we go to Honest
> 
> Mostyn Road even more chaotic than normal...Oval quarter have rippes up all the old tarmac, fuck knows why.


tut _le _tut


----------



## zenie (Jan 17, 2014)

TruXta said:


> tut _le _tut



I have never had an honest burger


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2014)

zenie said:


> I have never had an honest burger


In that case all is forgiven. Go forth and get Honest.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 17, 2014)

zenie said:


> I really want a burger



Go for a burger next week with me?


----------



## zenie (Jan 17, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Go for a burger next week with me?



Done.

I may have a hand in hand burger today


----------



## boohoo (Jan 17, 2014)

editor said:


> This looks interesting - it's on at the excellent Brixton East:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have to scan my dad's drawing of local pubs for you - Russell hotel, Brewery Tap, The Grosvenor and the Old White Horse.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I'll have to scan my dad's drawing of local pubs for you - Russell hotel, Brewery Tap, The Grosvenor and the Old White Horse.


Yes please - that would make a great article for Buzz!


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2014)

Crispy said:


> James Bartlett is excellent, and is strictly local. Knows his stuff and will get to the root of your problem.
> 07815 300 089



Is he gas safe registered? I need someone to do a cert for mine.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2014)

Despite Kaff's attempts to take over the bar, Mango Landin' has now been sold back to the landlords, so its future as a bar may be uncertain. 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...eported-as-being-sold-future-plans-uncertain/


----------



## leanderman (Jan 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Despite Kaff's attempts to take over the bar, Mango Landin' has now been sold back to the landlords, so its future as a bar may be uncertain.
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...eported-as-being-sold-future-plans-uncertain/



Very sad.

Landlord bound to make more money from flats in our property-crazed city.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Very sad.
> 
> Landlord bound to make more money from flats in our property-crazed city.


I hoped to be proved wrong, but I suspect Kaff represented the only prospect of that place staying as a bar. I don't think Kaff's owner was too impressed with Sue's swift and unexpected volte-face.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 17, 2014)

was in Joy earlier and picked up some cheap stuff... got 'Farts around the world' book for me 4 yr old buddy for a pound... there is some proper discounted 'closing down'  stuff there.....


----------



## Sirena (Jan 17, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> was in Joy earlier and picked up some cheap stuff... got 'Farts around the world' book for me 4 yr old buddy for a pound... there is some proper discounted 'closing down'  stuff there.....


Are they closing down, then?


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2014)

Sirena said:


> Are they closing down, then?


Yep. Holiday Inn is taking over the space.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Yep. Holiday Inn is taking over the space.


That's sad.  I liked that shop.  And a Holiday Inn there is going to take some getting used to.  I hope they intend to have double glazing....


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 17, 2014)

Joy are closing on Wednesday....


----------



## leanderman (Jan 17, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Joy are closing on Wednesday....



Spotted a branch of Joy on Brick Lane on Sunday. How things change


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Spotted a branch of Joy on Brick Lane on Sunday. How things change



There's shit loads of them all over town. That said it's a shame the Brixton store is going cos it's where they started. They're looking for another site locally so hopefully we won't lose them altogether.


----------



## oryx (Jan 17, 2014)

editor said:


> This looks interesting - it's on at the excellent Brixton East:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Brixton 50 website is really interesting - I particularly recommend the 'History' and 'Memory' pages to all those interested in.....well, the (recentish) history and memories of the area!


----------



## Manter (Jan 18, 2014)

We want to take Mantito swimming tomorrow (for the first time!)- where is best to ground here? Rec, Clapham, Streatham, Peckham???

gaijingirl boohoo


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2014)

We used to use Peckham Pulse all the time when we lived near there. The hydro pool is very warm. You might need to ring ahead to book a place though,  I think they only let something like 8-10 kids in.


----------



## Manter (Jan 18, 2014)

ta


----------



## leanderman (Jan 18, 2014)

Onket said:


> We used to use Peckham Pulse all the time when we lived near there. The hydro pool is very warm. You might need to ring ahead to book a place though,  I think they only let something like 8-10 kids in.



Rec is good. Because it has two pools for kids. 

But you need to time it right. 

Here right now for my daughters' lessons and the baby pool is shut and the other kids pool is half shut.


----------



## Manter (Jan 18, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Rec is good. Because it has two pools for kids.
> 
> But you need to time it right.
> 
> Here right now for my daughters' lessons and the baby pool is shut and the other kids pool is half shut.


I did try to call them to ask when the baby pool is open but can't get through


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 18, 2014)

Manter

Brixton has the best changing facilities in that it has a dedicated changing area so if you're going with TN you can all change together.  There are some little dedicated rooms which are good.  The showers are really warm and it has those brilliant machines for spinning the water out of your costumes.  Brixton's pool can be a bit on the cold side though. I've yet to manage to get into Streatham's when the kids' pool is open but I swim there regularly in the adult pool and quite like it.  It also has a massive buggy park and the changing rooms are warm and clean.

Clapham's changing rooms are shit - but it does have a seperate room - used to love Clapham, don't like it so much anymore but gaijinboy does.  Peckham Pulse's hydrotherapy pool is very warm - so nice for very little babies.  It's a bit of a trek though so I've only been a few times when O was tiny.

Crystal Palace has 2 different kids pools.  There is a small one next to the 50m pool which is fine.. but there's also a whole other very very wam pool on the lower ground floor - that would be my choice with a baby.  The only issue is that you have to run through a rather cold corridor from the changing rooms to get to it.  I don't know if you drive but it's handy with parking etc and then there's the park for a stroll too.

We're going to Latchmere this afternoon because it has one of those beach style pools - so when E was crawling (and now walking) she can splash around the edges - and it has a very good slide that's just right for pre-schoolers.  The changing rooms stink though.


----------



## Manter (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks gg


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2014)

editor said:


> Yep. Holiday Inn is taking over the space.


Is that confirmed? The hotel's entrance was going to be next to it, but now the Joy unit is going to be part of it?


----------



## Winot (Jan 18, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> We're going to Latchmere this afternoon because it has one of those beach style pools - so when E was crawling (and now walking) she can splash around the edges - and it has a very good slide that's just right for pre-schoolers.  The changing rooms stink though.



Yeah what's happened to Latchmere? Haven't been for years - it used to be clean - recent visit by Mrs W confirms stinky/dirty changing rooms. 

Another vote for Peckham Pulse with babies Manter.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 18, 2014)

Rec middle pool rather chilly today


----------



## Smick (Jan 18, 2014)

Yep, we do Peckham Pulse hydro pool. I think on a Saturday it's only 1 and 2 o'clock sessions. My daughter has a hip issue and the hydro pool is good for her movement, but there are lots of kids up to the age of 4 or 5.

There are family changing rooms or accessible ones right beside the hydro pool although they can all be filthy. Discarded nappies, tissues etc.

Free parking outside the pool, or at Lidl if those ones are full.

£4.50 for a child and one adult. I think 2 adults might be more expensive. Phone in advance to book and pay.

lockers take a pound.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 18, 2014)

I've not been to the hydro pool  . All my comments about local pools can be found here:

http://littlelambeth.blogspot.co.uk/

 (tab called reviews will tell you about them)


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2014)

Sign of the day!






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/sign-of-the-day-read-books-camberwell-library-se5/


----------



## Greebo (Jan 18, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Rec middle pool rather chilly today


Thanks for the warning, I'll give the Rec a miss today then.


----------



## Kevs (Jan 18, 2014)

Anyone know where the Guyana roti lady has gone to? She was outside Brixton rail for a while, but she wasn't there today, and her sign has gone.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 18, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> We're going to Latchmere this afternoon because it has one of those beach style pools - so when E was crawling (and now walking) she can splash around the edges - and it has a very good slide that's just right for pre-schoolers.  *The changing rooms stink though*.



Reassuring to know some things never change.  They used to stink 40 years ago, too!


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jan 18, 2014)

editor said:


> I hoped to be proved wrong, but I suspect Kaff represented the only prospect of that place staying as a bar. I don't think Kaff's owner was too impressed with Sue's swift and unexpected volte-face.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jan 18, 2014)

I went along to the after-lunch half of this http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/brixton-is-launching-its-own-lottery/ and it was well attended and really good. There seemed to be a fair scattering of people with experience in grant-giving organisations, apprenticeship schemes and the local supply chain as well as design and marketing types. The limited time and space format, expertly shepherded/guillotined by the Made in Lambeth and Brixton Pound crews, produced more output than a week of meetings would have.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2014)

Effrasurfer said:


> I went along to the after-lunch half of this http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/brixton-is-launching-its-own-lottery/ and it was well attended and really good. There seemed to be a fair scattering of people with experience in grant-giving organisations, apprenticeship schemes and the local supply chain as well as design and marketing types. The limited time and space format, expertly shepherded/guillotined by the Made in Lambeth and Brixton Pound crews, produced more output than a week of meetings would have.


eme  was one of the people there doing design work!


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jan 18, 2014)

editor said:


> eme  was one of the people there doing design work!


That all looked super-professional.


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2014)

Very professional. 

Really professional.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 18, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Try the launderette on Railton Rd just round the corner from us - Tumbles I think it's called.


They did a really good job, nice people.


----------



## bosie (Jan 18, 2014)

Kevs said:


> Anyone know where the Guyana roti lady has gone to? She was outside Brixton rail for a while, but she wasn't there today, and her sign has gone.



She mentioned a while back that she was going on holiday back to Guyana. I'm sure she said January.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2014)

My Brixton nightlife report:

Albert: No DJs, but pretty busy with fairly animated crowd. Music: very mixed - punk/dance
Kaff: Really busy. Coldharbour Courages went down a treat. Music: disco
Queen's: Moderately busy. Laptop DJ. Lovely pub dog who wanted to play fetch with anyone going by. Music: reggae
414: Enthusiastic crowd. Music: relentless thumpa thumpa house
Dogstar: Rammed. Music: dance.


----------



## Manter (Jan 19, 2014)

There appears to be a pop up food stall in Brockwell park. Called Tiki Tiki Bang Bang (geddit?)

No power and there is a bloke in board shorts photographing it, so assume it is a 'happening' or art thing.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 19, 2014)

Manter said:


> <snip> There appears to be a pop up food stall in Brockwell park. Called Tiki Tiki Bang Bang (geddit?)
> 
> No power and there is a bloke in board shorts photographing it, so assume it is a 'happening' or art thing.


It's conveniently close to Brockwell Gate, isn't it?   Wonder if I can be bothered to get dressed to have a look.


----------



## Manter (Jan 19, 2014)

Yea


Greebo said:


> It's conveniently close to Brockwell Gate, isn't it?   Wonder if I can be bothered to get dressed to have a look.


yeah, it's by the brockwelk gate entrance


----------



## Greebo (Jan 19, 2014)

Hmm, VP's on the phone to his parents and I'm still not dressed.  OTOH the camera's got a full battery, and the light's good...


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2014)

Manter said:


> No power and there is a bloke in board shorts photographing it, so assume it is a 'happening' or art thing.


There was some filming going on at the tube station too.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jan 19, 2014)

Onket said:


> Very professional.
> 
> Really professional.


Mega-Ultra-professional


----------



## Manter (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm about to walk back so I'll  see if it's still there. This guy was taking stills, not filming, though he did have a full light reflector rig etc with him


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 19, 2014)

It's probably tapas related.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 19, 2014)

Manter said:


> I'm about to walk back so I'll  see if it's still there. This guy was taking stills, not filming, though he did have a full light reflector rig etc with him


It isn't


----------



## Onket (Jan 19, 2014)

Effrasurfer said:


> Mega-Ultra-professional


You might have well said that, yes.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 19, 2014)

London Underground radio show live from Brixton this afternoon with me playing hip hop classics 

old skool hip hop and all that - 80s and 90s stuff, bit of electro etc

http://www.interface.n.nu


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2014)

Here's some photos from the Brixton Lottery graphics/visual identity day:

















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...mmunity-lottery-a-mini-made-in-lambeth-event/


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2014)

Blimey - a man just went on the rampage in Atlantic Road.






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...d-smashes-up-windows-of-courtesan-restaurant/


----------



## colacubes (Jan 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Blimey - a man just went on the rampage in Atlantic Road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking hell


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2014)

Read the update!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 20, 2014)

Blimey


----------



## Manter (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2014)

Someone with a grudge against Nu-Brixton clearly.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Someone with a grudge against Nu-Brixton clearly.


He missed a nearby prime target if that was the case.


----------



## simonSW2 (Jan 20, 2014)

A Lambeth councillor debunks myths about local government :
http://www.theguardian.com/local-government-network/2014/jan/19/local-council-myths-debunk-elections


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2014)

editor said:


> He missed a nearby prime target if that was the case.


The whine bar?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 20, 2014)

Man in the Guardian has some harsh words that may strike a chord here........


> this sinister trend of urban vibrancy is relatively new and, as with almost everything else that has occurred under this government, we should blame the lying shit Blair. It was on his watch that local authorities and developers updated their code for social cleansing................


http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/jan/19/urban-vibrancy-social-cleansing-gentrification


----------



## CH1 (Jan 20, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> A Lambeth councillor debunks myths about local government :
> http://www.theguardian.com/local-government-network/2014/jan/19/local-council-myths-debunk-elections


Thank you for posting this.
Cllr Davie should however (in his first point) observe Rule 1 of the Apostrophe Preservation Society, namely
*PLURALS DON’T HAVE APOSTROPHES*


----------



## CH1 (Jan 20, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Man in the Guardian has some harsh words that may strike a chord here........
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/jan/19/urban-vibrancy-social-cleansing-gentrification


From that article:
One of Prescott's projects was the Pathfinder initiative, a scheme to improve neighbourhoods in northern towns by demolishing acres of sound terraced homes and replacing them with investor-readablehousing. The subtext was "build posh-looking, high-quality houses and you'll attract posh-looking high-quality people. What do you mean, where will the residents of the terraced housing go? We don't know. This is Oldham, not North Korea."


----------



## simonSW2 (Jan 20, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Thank you for posting this.
> Cllr Davie should however (in his first point) observe Rule 1 of the Apostrophe Preservation Society, namely
> *PLURALS DON’T HAVE APOSTROPHES*



This bit reads well too I thought: 
*"they had powers over putting me building a shed in my front garden"*


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 20, 2014)

average flat prices in west norwood now for 2 beds are 320 fucking grand.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 20, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Man in the Guardian has some harsh words that may strike a chord here........
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/jan/19/urban-vibrancy-social-cleansing-gentrification



brixton reminds me of clapham now more than it reminds of brixton of say 15 or even 10 years ago. the balance was perfect all through the 90s and 00s but recent years have put the balance in massive favour of the nashing yuppies who love the edginess not realising that they are destroying it at the same time.

i walked through the village the other night and two girls who were nailed on from the shires were commenting on a very hip looking band who were playing inside the market and saying "you know brixton is soooooo cool because you can just like, go out, and see some RANDOM guy playing in an awesome band in like a middle of a, like, MARKET? how random is that."

i don't blame them. it's new and exciting. but it become massively homogenized if the trend keeps continuing. see clapham, see balham, etc.

it's almost over


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2014)

BigMoaner said:


> brixton reminds me of clapham now more than it reminds of brixton of say 15 or even 10 years ago. the balance was perfect all through the 90s and 00s but recent years have put the balance in massive favour of the nashing yuppies who love the edginess not realising that they are destroying it at the same time.
> 
> i walked through the village the other night and two girls who were nailed on from the shires were commenting on a very hip looking band who were playing inside the market and saying "you know brixton is soooooo cool because you can just like, go out, and see some RANDOM guy playing in an awesome band in like a middle of a, like, MARKET? how random is that."
> 
> ...


There's very few pubs and bars left with any kind of mix at all now, and that's what Brixton was all about for me. 

Now Coldharbour Lane is mainly a sea of a homogenised culture. Evicting the central Brixton squats really was the killer blow to the community, IMO.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2014)

Queen's Head dog awaits the 536th kick of the plastic bottle for it to chase around the pub.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2014)

Coming out of an eatery on Acre Lane on Saturday we were stopped by a trendy looking 30 something guy who asked where he could find "proper local real ale boozer, not full of trendy people"...  we sent him down to the Coach and Horses on Clapham Park Rd.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jan 20, 2014)

BigMoaner said:


> brixton reminds me of clapham now more than it reminds of brixton of say 15 or even 10 years ago. the balance was perfect all through the 90s and 00s but recent years have put the balance in massive favour of the nashing yuppies who love the edginess not realising that they are destroying it at the same time.
> 
> i walked through the village the other night and two girls who were nailed on from the shires were commenting on a very hip looking band who were playing inside the market and saying "you know brixton is soooooo cool because you can just like, go out, and see some RANDOM guy playing in an awesome band in like a middle of a, like, MARKET? how random is that."
> 
> ...



I was in the Dogstar for a couple of hours on Saturday night and it was depressing. It's more like a night out in Clapham there than an actual night out in Clapham, right down to a bunch of toffs in fancy dress. Music was pretty cheesy too.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> I was in the Dogstar for a couple of hours on Saturday night and it was depressing. It's more like a night out in Clapham there than an actual night out in Clapham, right down to a bunch of toffs in fancy dress. Music was pretty cheesy too.


If you think that's bad, take a look at what's going on upstairs at the Electric Social on the weekend. Or Market House.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2014)

editor said:


> If you think that's bad, take a look at what's going on upstairs at the Electric Social on the weekend. Or Market House.


What's different to the downstairs bit? DJ upstairs?


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> What's different to the downstairs bit? DJ upstairs?


I quite like the downstairs bar area, but the two times I've been there on a weekend, the upstairs was a full on Clapham assault. Maybe I was just unlucky, but the urge to GTFO was overwhelming.


----------



## Winot (Jan 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Coming out of an eatery on Acre Lane on Saturday we were stopped by a trendy looking 30 something guy who asked where he could find "proper local real ale boozer, not full of trendy people"...  we sent him down to the Coach and Horses on Clapham Park Rd.


 
Should've sent him to the Beehive.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2014)

Winot said:


> Should've sent him to the Beehive.


I did consider it


----------



## Nedrop (Jan 20, 2014)

Rest Is Noise had 'go back East Art Fag pub' graffiti in the toilets but i had great fun there on a number of occasions watching scuzzy bands.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 20, 2014)

Nedrop said:


> Rest Is Noise had 'go back East Art Fag pub' graffiti in the toilets but i had great fun there on a number of occasions watching scuzzy bands.



yeah, Onket wrote that I think.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2014)

It's not a fox or a badger - it's a Herne Hill 'Burglar' caught on webcam by the BBC Springwatch team!








http://bit.ly/1f5Xz4Y


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2014)

Nedrop said:


> Rest Is Noise had 'go back East Art Fag pub' graffiti in the toilets but i had great fun there on a number of occasions watching scuzzy bands.


I liked the fact that they let the old drinkers sit there and fall asleep on the tables while some band created a right old racket on stage.


----------



## aussw9 (Jan 20, 2014)

I miss the rest is noise... The rah rahs wouldnt venture in there.

My dogstar nights are few and far in between with the recent influx of claphamites over the past 12 months. 

Surely a change in music policy on a friday/saturday evenings would help with the type of punter.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Someone with a grudge against Nu-Brixton clearly.



Courtesan's owner, Hamant, is Brixton born and bred.

His family live on Leander Road.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 20, 2014)

aussw9 said:


> My dogstar nights are few and far in between with the recent influx of claphamites over the past 12 months.
> 
> Surely a change in music policy on a friday/saturday evenings would help with the type of punter.



No doubt the Dogstar management would welcome your suggestions on how attract a less affluent crowd.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Courtesan's owner, Hamant, is Brixton born and bred.
> 
> His family live on Leander Road.


So, you can't be a gentrifier if you're from Brixton?


----------



## leanderman (Jan 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> So, you can't be a gentrifier if you're from Brixton?



Dunno. But he's a good guy, without a trace of 'The Shires' or Clapham.

And always wanted to open a restaurant.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Dunno. But he's a good guy, without a trace of 'The Shires' or Clapham.
> 
> And always wanted to open a restaurant.


I've met him. Nice guy. Not so keen on the restaurant though which is very 'un-Brixton' to my eyes.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Dunno. But he's a good guy, without a trace of 'The Shires' or Clapham.
> 
> And always wanted to open a restaurant.


I don't know the guy from Adam tbh.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 20, 2014)

editor said:


> I've met him. Nice guy. Not so keen on the restaurant though which is very 'un-Brixton' to my eyes.



As it goes it's one of the few newer Brixton restaurants I actually like.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 20, 2014)

vulnerable senior gentleman missing from Brixton home

http://www.voice-online.co.uk/article/elderly-man-dementia-missing-brixton

e2a found today apparently


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2014)

Dan U said:


> yeah, Onket wrote that I think.


When you say 'wrote' do you mean 'took a photo of'?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 20, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> This bit reads well too I thought:
> *"they had powers over putting me building a shed in my front garden"*



Poor Ed.  Compelled to build a shed in his front garden.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 20, 2014)

Onket said:


> When you say 'wrote' do you mean 'took a photo of'?



Obviously


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2014)

Good.  I don't want to have to raise my hand to you again.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2014)

I've just seen the footage of the guy smashing up Courtesan's windows. _Nonchalant_ is the word.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 20, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Dunno. But he's a good guy, without a trace of 'The Shires' or Clapham.
> 
> And always wanted to open a restaurant.


At least the posters of urban75 can one and all sleep soundly at night knowing that they played no part in promulgating any of the sort of reactionary hatemongering that might have precipitated the smashing up of this chap's restaurant windows.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2014)

teuchter said:


> At least the posters of urban75 can one and all sleep soundly at night knowing that they played no part in promulgating any of the sort of reactionary hatemongering that might have precipitated the smashing up of this chap's restaurant windows.


Fuck that.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 20, 2014)

teuchter said:


> At least the posters of urban75 can one and all sleep soundly at night knowing that they played no part in promulgating any of the sort of reactionary hatemongering that might have precipitated the smashing up of this chap's restaurant windows.



Oh grow up ffs


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2014)

No, no reactionary hatemongering here.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2014)

It's all about the progressive hatemongering.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> It's all about the progressive hatemongering.


Any jazz-funk hatemongering going on too?


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2014)

teuchter said:


> At least the posters of urban75 can one and all sleep soundly at night knowing that they played no part in promulgating any of the sort of reactionary hatemongering that might have precipitated the smashing up of this chap's restaurant windows.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow! Check out the high dive.. MT "@old_london_mush: @BrockwellLido in 1938 pic.twitter.com/tGFAg8yZ0U"






Tweeted by @manderjee


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 21, 2014)

ooooo - those bathing trunks are really getting me going.....and it's only 9am!


----------



## Winot (Jan 21, 2014)

Good to see that the Lido had a gay corner even back then.


----------



## passivejoe (Jan 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Wow! Check out the high dive.. MT "@old_london_mush: @BrockwellLido in 1938 pic.twitter.com/tGFAg8yZ0U"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has someone painted on top of this?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 21, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> Has someone painted on top of this?


Probably.  Handtinting your prints was pretty common at the time, and some people (those who spent most of every working day doing so) did it better than others.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 21, 2014)

editor said:


> I've met him. Nice guy. Not so keen on the restaurant though which is very 'un-Brixton' to my eyes.



What's 'un-Brixton'?


----------



## Winot (Jan 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> What's 'un-Brixton'?



Something that Ed's not keen on.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> What's 'un-Brixton'?


The Wine Parlour.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 21, 2014)

TruXta said:


> So, you can't be a gentrifier if you're from Brixton?



Is there some ban on Brixton people making things better for themselves? Is it not proper Brixton?


----------



## boohoo (Jan 21, 2014)

editor said:


> The Wine Parlour.



It is certainly out of place and feels like it would fit in better in Clapham or Herne Hill. Will be interesting to see if they manage to survive.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Is there some ban on Brixton people making things better for themselves? Is it not proper Brixton?



No there's not. But by the same token I can ask - should not people from Brixton, whilst trying to make things better for themselves, also try and service more than a tiny proportion of the local populace? Far as I can tell Courtesan isn't exactly one for the vast majority of people living close by.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 21, 2014)

TruXta said:


> No there's not. But by the same token I can ask - should not people from Brixton, whilst trying to make things better for themselves, also try and service more than a tiny proportion of the local populace? Far as I can tell Courtesan isn't exactly one for the vast majority of people living close by.



It's not that expensive if you are having a treat. I've been there a few times - no more expensive than an indian take-away. I'm not sure they could be any cheaper. Who is this lager local populace looking to eat out?


----------



## Winot (Jan 21, 2014)

TruXta said:


> No there's not. But by the same token I can ask - should not people from Brixton, whilst trying to make things better for themselves, also try and service more than a tiny proportion of the local populace? Far as I can tell Courtesan isn't exactly one for the vast majority of people living close by.



The Courtesan people are nice though unlike (by all accounts) the place that was there before (Neon/Bang Bang/Tangeir).


----------



## TruXta (Jan 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> It's not that expensive if you are having a treat. I've been there a few times - no more expensive than an indian take-away. I'm not sure they could be any cheaper. Who is this lager local populace looking to eat out?


The many poorer people in the surrounding wards? For whom this "treat" is pretty much out of reach?

We've done this before tho. To death.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 21, 2014)

Winot said:


> The Courtesan people are nice though unlike (by all accounts) the place that was there before (Neon/Bang Bang/Tangeir).


In fairness I've not been to either Courtesan or whatever was there before.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2014)

TruXta said:


> In fairness I've not been to either Courtesan or whatever was there before.


I have. The food was quite expensive and tasted reasonable enough, the beer was pricey and the staff very, very fussy - which made it feel like a West End kind of place. 

I may have been unlucky with my one visit of course, but it's not somewhere I particularly fancy going back to.


----------



## Winot (Jan 21, 2014)

TruXta said:


> In fairness I've not been to either Courtesan or whatever was there before.


 
Then you need to argue all the more vociferously.

#notproperUrbanz


----------



## boohoo (Jan 21, 2014)

TruXta said:


> The many poorer people in the surrounding wards? For whom this "treat" is pretty much out of reach?
> 
> We've done this before tho. To death.



Yes,  it has been done to death.

Anyway, one point - people don't live in a vacuum of poorness. Speaking from experience, people look out for you when you haven't got much cash and you cut down on one thing (usually food) so you can afford something else. Not saying that everyone will be rushing out to eat out but family, friends who are better off might take you out for a treat.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 21, 2014)

editor said:


> I have. The food was quite expensive and tasted reasonable enough, the beer was pricey and the staff very, very fussy - which made it feel like a West End kind of place.
> 
> I may have been unlucky with my one visit of course, but it's not somewhere I particularly fancy going back to.



Not too many veggie options which doesn't help. Drinks are expensive and the staff are a funny bunch - they are very child friendly though.


----------



## Winot (Jan 21, 2014)

editor said:


> I have. The food was quite expensive and tasted reasonable enough, the beer was pricey and the staff very, very fussy - which made it feel like a West End kind of place.
> 
> I may have been unlucky with my one visit of course, but it's not somewhere I particularly fancy going back to.


 
The food is mixed ime - Dragon Castle in Elephant & Castle is better if you want dim sum.

I know what you mean about the atmosphere - I think the staff are nice but trying a bit hard.  They need to relax a bit.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 21, 2014)

Winot said:


> Then you need to argue all the more vociferously.
> 
> #notproperUrbanz


Why do I need to have been there? I've not been to Champagne & Fromage, does that mean I'm not allowed to slag it off? And if C&F was started by locals, would that make criticism worthless?


----------



## Winot (Jan 21, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Why do I need to have been there? I've not been to Champagne & Fromage, does that mean I'm not allowed to slag it off? And if C&F was started by locals, would that make criticism worthless?


 
Um, that was a joke.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 21, 2014)

Winot said:


> Um, that was a joke.


Fine, but the point has been made in earnest in the past.


----------



## Winot (Jan 21, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Fine, but the point has been made in earnest in the past.


 
I'll remember to use a smiley face next time.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2014)

Some TV celebrity chef bloke was filming in Pope's Road market today. It wasn't fat face Oliver, but it was one of his ilk .


----------



## story (Jan 21, 2014)

About the smashing up: around Christmas a watched a bloke wandering along the road right there randomly and calmly kicking and smashing and throwing the shop signs that were propped out on the pavement. He didn't seem especially angry or ranty. People came out of their shops and cursed him and righted their signs and said "Oh he's done this before" and went back inside. His friend followed behind making apologetic gestures with his hands spread open. May have been the same bloke, maybe not. He seemed more loony than politically motivated.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 21, 2014)

Winot said:


> The food is mixed ime - Dragon Castle in Elephant & Castle is better if you want dim sum.
> 
> I know what you mean about the atmosphere - I think the staff are nice but trying a bit hard.  They need to relax a bit.


I agree. I like them and they are really into their food but they make me feel a bit uncomfortable - they need to relax.
Food is mostly pretty nice but I don't much like the dribbly grey paint on the walls.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 21, 2014)

(((loonys)))


----------



## leanderman (Jan 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I agree. I like them and they are really into their food but they make me feel a bit uncomfortable - they need to relax.



All a bit like Artie Bucco of Nuovo Vesuvio in the Sopranos


----------



## Rushy (Jan 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> All a bit like Artie Bucco of Nuovo Vesuvio in the Sopranos


Would you believe I have never watched a single episode so have no idea what you are talking about! 
(It is sat there on the PC waiting for a rainy - mind you...)


----------



## leanderman (Jan 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Would you believe I have never watched a single episode so have no idea what you are talking about!
> (It is sat there on the PC waiting for a rainy - mind you...)



Then you have a treat ahead. Even better, probably, than Breaking Bad.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Then you have a treat ahead. Even better, probably, than Breaking Bad.


Talk about managing expectations.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> What's 'un-Brixton'?



Neo-crypto Claphamian.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Would you believe I have never watched a single episode so have no idea what you are talking about!
> (*It is sat there on the PC waiting* for a rainy - mind you...)



Ditto.
All six seasons, 32.2 GB. Something in the back of my mind stops me watching it.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Ditto.
> All six seasons, 32.2 GB. Something in the back of my mind stops me watching it.


Because once you're in, you know there's no going back. (Unless, as happened to me with The Wire, you watch the whole first season, start the second and after 4 episodes find it so impenetrable that you can't go on - before realising that you have watched them in entirely the wrong order).

I must be missing a season - I only have 5.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Because once you're in, you know there's no going back. (Unless, as happened to me with The Wire, you watch the whole first season, start the second and after 4 episodes find it so impenetrable that you can't go on - before realising that you have watched them in entirely the wrong order).
> 
> I must be missing a season - I only have 5.



Six seasons (86 episodes) of The Sopranos for sure you miss one.
The Wire is tough at first, especially season one but it grows into such a magnificent tale about the betrayal of the American working class and of work itself. It's a damning indictment of the capitalist system.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Six seasons (86 episodes) of The Sopranos for sure you miss one.
> The Wire is tough at first, especially season one but it grows into such a magnificent tale about the betrayal of the American working class and of work itself. It's a damning indictment of the capitalist system.



Yes. Series 2 (the docks) is about this and is the standout series.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 21, 2014)

Although Series 5 isn't quite so majestic, which instead of weaving a grand drama around a weighty theme, turns to face it and bops it right on the nose. Who was it on here with a multi-paragraph thesis on that being the *actual point* of the series and that it was meta-commentary on the sensationalism of modern media?


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2014)

story said:


> About the smashing up: around Christmas a watched a bloke wandering along the road right there randomly and calmly kicking and smashing and throwing the shop signs that were propped out on the pavement. He didn't seem especially angry or ranty. People came out of their shops and cursed him and righted their signs and said "Oh he's done this before" and went back inside. His friend followed behind making apologetic gestures with his hands spread open. May have been the same bloke, maybe not. He seemed more loony than politically motivated.


He'd probably just had a couple of drinks. We've all been there.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Yes. Series 2 (the docks) is about this and is the standout series.



It's a theme through all five seasons.
The white dockers featured in season two but the blacks living in the projects from the outset faced the same dilemma; in the absence of work one turned to crime.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 21, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Although Series 5 isn't quite so majestic, which instead of weaving a grand drama around a weighty theme, turns to face it and bops it right on the nose. Who was it on here with a multi-paragraph thesis on that being the *actual point* of the series and that it was meta-commentary on the sensationalism of modern media?



I found the newspaper scenes unconvincing - surprisingly so, since the creator was a crime reporter.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's a theme through all five seasons.
> The white dockers featured in season two but the blacks living in the projects from the outset faced the same dilemma; in the absence of work one turned to crime.



Yep, various themes run through it:

The broad split is ... 1: crime; 2: dock workers; 3: politics; 4: schools; 5: media


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Yep, various themes run through it:
> 
> The broad split is ... 1: crime; 2: dock workers; 3: politics; 4: schools; 5: media


----------



## Rushy (Jan 21, 2014)

I think I was too distracted trying to understand why the guys killed in one episode were suddenly reappearing in the next.


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2014)

*cough* Brixton *cough*


----------



## Manter (Jan 21, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Neo-crypto Claphamian.


That sounds like a medical syndrome


----------



## Manter (Jan 21, 2014)

Onket said:


> *cough* Brixton *cough*


We have wifi and netflix in Brixton! 

That's the best link I can come up with

*gets coat


----------



## Rushy (Jan 22, 2014)

Onket said:


> *cough* Brixton *cough*


When I get around to watching it it will probably be in Brixton. 6 series means that this could have a potentially significant negative impact on turnover of local eat-in establishments perhaps offset by a noticeable uplift in telephone calls to establishments prepared to deliver to my door. Talk about failing to see the bigger picture...


----------



## elmpp (Jan 22, 2014)

editor said:


> I've just seen the footage of the guy smashing up Courtesan's windows. _Nonchalant_ is the word.


Seen the footage where may i ask?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 22, 2014)

Onket said:


> *cough* Brixton *cough*



Wire you coughing?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 22, 2014)

Can anyone suggest where I might be able to buy some contact spray in Brixton please?

I was thinking of trying Brixton DIY or the Tool Shop on Brixton Station Road, but neither have much electrical stuff…

(RIP the DJ shop   )

Also need some of that compressed air in a can (for cleaning dust out of tiny spaces.)


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Can anyone suggest where I might be able to buy some contact spray in Brixton please?
> 
> I was thinking of trying Brixton DIY or the Tool Shop on Brixton Station Road, but neither have much electrical stuff…
> 
> ...


Poundland? There's that DIY shop by the tire place on Acre Lane, as well as a couple more DIY shops further up AL.


----------



## peterkro (Jan 22, 2014)

Place up on Acre Lane (used to be Mr Electric) think it's mainly lighting now but worth a try.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 22, 2014)

cheers TruXta and peterkro


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2014)

There's a large scale fire drill going on in Southwyck House/Barrier Block in Brixton. There is no fire - it's just a standard test!


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Can anyone suggest where I might be able to buy some contact spray in Brixton please?
> 
> I was thinking of trying Brixton DIY or the Tool Shop on Brixton Station Road, but neither have much electrical stuff…
> 
> ...



The place kind of opposite Loughbrough Junction Tesco might be worth a try - I don't know for sure if they'd have what you're after but they have a fair amount of stuff and cater for the various car mechanics in the area so ought to have electrical things.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 22, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Can anyone suggest where I might be able to buy some contact spray in Brixton please?
> 
> I was thinking of trying Brixton DIY or the Tool Shop on Brixton Station Road, but neither have much electrical stuff…
> 
> ...


I've bought canned air in Currys before.
Reckon Halfords might do contact adhesive.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 22, 2014)

Brixton Hill wasn't looking very gentrified at 630 this morning. About 6 cracker dealers/buyers hanging nearly the old Morgan Berry office in the rain.


----------



## Onket (Jan 22, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Wire you coughing?



I don't want to see any more barbed comments from you.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> About 6 cracker dealers/buyers hanging nearly the old Morgan Berry office in the rain.











At least they weren't hanging it completely.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jan 22, 2014)

They've started gutting the ice rink. Is that site going to be part of the development that's taking the Canterbury?


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jan 22, 2014)

On another note, the graffiti on the shutters of Keatings opposite the Albert. What a crap attempt to pretend you're 'edgy' and not a shit estate agents.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 22, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> They've started gutting the ice rink. Is that site going to be part of the development that's taking the Canterbury?


No, the Canterbury development is self-contained. There's no detailed plans for the ice rink site, but it's zoned as retail/parking/residential in the Future Brixton masterplan. I'll quote myself:

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/Environment/Regeneration/FutureLambeth/BrixtonTownMasterplan.htm
This is the (masterplan, so no detail assumed) section along Pope's Road. The Canterbury Arms site is just off to the left. Atlantic Road is just off to the right. The left hand building replaces the ice rink (and has car parking in it). The right hand building replaces the single story retail units between the railway viaducts.


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 22, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> On another note, the graffiti on the shutters of Keatings opposite the Albert. What a crap attempt to pretend you're 'edgy' and not a shit estate agents.


I assumed it was an attempt to make the shutters look more interesting than plain red/black/grey/whatever.

Obviously not though...


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 22, 2014)

teuchter said:


> At least they weren't hanging it completely.



Doh. That will teach me for getting up so early!


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 22, 2014)

teuchter said:


> At least they weren't hanging it completely.





pwoper facking norty


----------



## happyshopper (Jan 22, 2014)

If, like me, you like data, or even better, data about London, or better still, data about transport in London, there's this absolutely fantastic website http://casa.oobrien.com/tube/

It's all about where and how many people travel on the underground. And these's some great information about Brixton. For example, the number of people entering Brixton LT during the morning peak on a working day has increased from 10,875 in 2003 to 18,010 in 2012. The annual total has gone up from 16.4 million to 24.8 million.

It also shows that the top 10 destinations from Brixton on a typical day, together with the number going there, are:

Oxford Circus   4,249
Vauxhall   2,108
Victoria   1,801
King's Cross St. Pancras   1,686
Green Park   1,549
Warren Street   1,333
Euston   1,034
Finsbury Park   968
Seven Sisters   835
London Bridge   776

Go and enjoy. It's better than working.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2014)

happyshopper said:


> the top 10 destinations from Brixton on a typical day, together with the number going there, are:
> 
> Oxford Circus   4,249
> Vauxhall   2,108
> ...



It's mildy surpising so many people are going to Vauxhall (compared to, say, Green Park or Victoria).


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It's mildy surpising so many people are going to Vauxhall (compared to, say, Green Park or Victoria).


Trains to business parks out in Staines and shit.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 22, 2014)

Not that surprising, surely. Hefty number of employers in Vauxhall, plus it's a big old connecting point for trains on the zone 1/2 border.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jan 22, 2014)

Vauxhall is also the last stop in zone 2, I get off and get a bus over the bridge it saves me buying a more expensive travelcard.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Trains to business parks out in Staines and shit.


Yeah, but for some reason I'd expect most people living in Brixton to be working in town rather than out in the desolation zones.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 22, 2014)

happyshopper said:


> If, like me, you like data, or even better, data about London, or better still, data about transport in London, there's this absolutely fantastic website http://casa.oobrien.com/tube/
> 
> It's all about where and how many people travel on the underground. And these's some great information about Brixton. For example, the number of people entering Brixton LT during the morning peak on a working day has increased from 10,875 in 2003 to 18,010 in 2012. The annual total has gone up from 16.4 million to 24.8 million.
> 
> ...



Amazing stats. A 50pc rise in nine years!

Why? The (official) population figure is up by only about 15pc over that period.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Amazing stats. A 50pc rise in nine years!
> 
> Why? The (official) population figure is up by only about 15pc over that period.


The 15% who have arrived in the last few years have doubled the number of people living in Brixton who've actually got proper jobs?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 22, 2014)

teuchter said:


> The 15% who have arrived in the last few years have doubled the number of people living in Brixton who've actually got proper jobs?



What's a proper job?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> What's a proper job?


It's when you don't sit around in your pyjamas all day claiming benefits, taking drugs, posting on urban75, etc. etc


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 22, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It's when you don't sit around in your pyjamas all day claiming benefits, taking drugs, posting on urban75, etc. etc



You are pathetic.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 22, 2014)

teuchter said:


>



Being unemployed is no fun. Not much room in the budget for drugs on £71 per week JSA. But don't let that stop you demonising those claiming benefits many of whom are working in low paid/part time jobs.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 22, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It's when you don't sit around in your pyjamas all day claiming benefits, taking drugs, posting on urban75, etc. etc


Teuchter, do be so kind as to sit down and use your arse for its natural purpose instead of trying to talk out of it.  FYI I work for the benefits I receive, for far less than the minimum wage.  Carers Allowance, since you ask.  What has this to do with Brixton?   One in eight people will be carers at some point in their lives, and Brixton isn't immune to this.

Dexter Deadwood couldn't have said it better.


----------



## mxh (Jan 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Amazing stats. A 50pc rise in nine years!
> 
> Why? The (official) population figure is up by only about 15pc over that period.



A lot of the people using the tube in the morning get off the buses, so a lot may be from Streatham, Herne Hill etc

Is the 15% increase just Brixton?


----------



## simonSW2 (Jan 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Amazing stats. A 50pc rise in nine years!
> 
> Why? The (official) population figure is up by only about 15pc over that period.



Is it a silly assumption to suggest that the increase in population is largely made up of young professional types who take the tube, causing a bigger uplift in tube journeys than residents?*

*may contain nonsense.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Being unemployed is no fun. Not much room in the budget for drugs on £71 per week JSA. But don't let that stop you demonising those claiming benefits many of whom are working in low paid/part time jobs.





Greebo said:


> Teuchter, do be so kind as to sit down and use your arse for its natural purpose instead of trying to talk out of it.  FYI I work for the benefits I receive, for far less than the minimum wage.  Carers Allowance, since you ask.  What has this to do with Brixton?   One in eight people will be carers at some point in their lives, and Brixton isn't immune to this.
> 
> Dexter Deadwood couldn't have said it better.





You actually, really, read what I wrote and took it seriously?

Sometimes I really despair of folk here.

Or is this some elaborate double-bluff and the joke is on me?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 22, 2014)

teuchter said:


> <snip> is this some elaborate double-bluff and the joke is on me?


Teuchter you really shouldn't attempt that - others do it so much better and are almost entertaining when they do so.  What you've recently posted here is in line with your habitual tone and attitude.  If that was "only a joke" then it follows that everything you post here is one obnoxious deeply unfunny joke.  Think about it, if you can.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm not surprised, Brixton is crowded in the morning, sometimes you have to queue to get into the station.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 22, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> Brixton Hill wasn't looking very gentrified at 630 this morning. About 6 cracker dealers/buyers hanging nearly the old Morgan Berry office in the rain.



yes the other morning (not that early even ) crack whore was having a piss in the middle of the street, while Mr Skinny Jeans and Ironic Haircut sauntered past..... with his Mum and Dad in tow

Wonder what was gong through their minds!?!?

Plus ca change (much)


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'm not surprised, Brixton is crowded in the morning, sometimes you have to queue to get into the station.


If anyone had taken regular snapshots of the tube demographic over the last ten years, I think it would make for quite an illuminating illustration of the immense changes taking place in Brixton.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 22, 2014)

editor said:


> If anyone had taken regular snapshots of the tube demographic over the last ten years, I think it would make for quite an illuminating illustration of the immense changes taking place in Brixton.


You could say the same for lots of places all around London.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> You could say the same for lots of places all around London.


You could, but I seriously doubt many would have undergone such a demographic dramatic shift as Brixton.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 22, 2014)

editor said:


> You could, but I seriously doubt many would have undergone such a dramatic shift as Brixton.


You kidding me?. Gentrification has been happening to lots of places for years. Is it worse than Dalston for example?


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Onket said:


> *cough* Brixton *cough*


----------



## colacubes (Jan 22, 2014)

editor said:


> You could, but I seriously doubt many would have undergone such a demographic dramatic shift as Brixton.



It would be a false reading though.  So many people come from Streatham/Herne Hill/West Norwood etc to get on the tube as it's the furthest south bit round here that it doesn't show the change in Brixton as such.  It might show a wider change in South London but it isn't really directly representative.


----------



## Winot (Jan 22, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Teuchter you really shouldn't attempt that - others do it so much better and are almost entertaining when they do so.  What you've recently posted here is in line with your habitual tone and attitude.  If that was "only a joke" then it follows that everything you post here is one obnoxious deeply unfunny joke.  Think about it, if you can.



It was pretty obviously a joke.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2014)

colacubes said:


> It would be a false reading though.  So many people come from Streatham/Herne Hill/West Norwood etc to get on the tube as it's the furthest south bit round here that it doesn't show the change in Brixton as such.  It might show a wider change in South London but it isn't really directly representative.


Well, I don't know about you, but whenever I catch the tube I'm always struck by the difference from ten years ago.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2014)

Winot said:


> It was pretty obviously a joke.


More like back-firing trolling I'd say, but it's hard to say given his usual output.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 22, 2014)

Winot said:


> It was pretty obviously a joke.



I got that too (albeit a shit one), but some people, not unreasonably, are sensitive to it given their own situations. They have to deal with people bitching and sniping every day in the press and on the internet (including some bits of here) without people throwing round "funny" comments.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 22, 2014)

editor said:


> Well, I don't know about you, but whenever I catch the tube I'm always struck by the difference from ten years ago.



It's busier yes, but when did you last have to get the tube on a regular basis in rush hour?  Cos it's really not that different today from when I first moved to London in 2000.  Except there are people who are younger than me


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't think it's changed much in 20 years. I've always been struck at how different the demograpic of the tube station at rush hour is compared to walking along the street at not rush hour.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 22, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> I don't think it's changed much in 20 years. I've always been struck at how different the demograpic of the tube station at rush hour is compared to walking along the street at not rush hour.



Yep.  Which I think is more to do with people bussing from Streatham etc.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> I don't think it's changed much in 20 years. I've always been struck at how different the demograpic of the tube station at rush hour is compared to walking along the street at not rush hour.


Then we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

editor said:


> Well, I don't know about you, but whenever I catch the tube I'm always struck by the difference from ten years ago.


I mainly notice that everyone is ten years younger.


----------



## Winot (Jan 22, 2014)

colacubes said:


> It's busier yes, but when did you last have to get the tube on a regular basis in rush hour?  Cos it's really not that different today from when I first moved to London in 2000.  Except there are people who are younger than me



I use the tube rarely at rush hour, but when I do it's pretty hard to get a seat on the first train out of Brixton, which seems to be a big change from 10 years ago.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 22, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Yep.  Which I think is more to do with people bussing from Streatham etc.



Partly I suppose.  I think  it might have something to do with which jobs allow for the expense of using the tube and who are more likely to have those jobs or not.  This is just my musing though and not science.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

2011


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

2012


----------



## colacubes (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, that's conclusive proof then.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Innit though.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 23, 2014)

Are other stations seeing 50pc extra commuters? Is it a network-wide thing?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 23, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Teuchter you really shouldn't attempt that - others do it so much better and are almost entertaining when they do so.  What you've recently posted here is in line with your habitual tone and attitude.  If that was "only a joke" then it follows that everything you post here is one obnoxious deeply unfunny joke.  Think about it, if you can.



Thanks for the top tips, sweetie.


----------



## gabi (Jan 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Well, I don't know about you, but whenever I catch the tube I'm always struck by the difference from ten years ago.



My grandmother was born and raised in Brixton. Back in those days it was posh(ish) apparently. Lotsa very well to do people living there. Depends on how far you want to go back on your snapshot of people taking the tube i guess.

I hate what's happened in brixton in my time living there too. But it hasn't always been the way you seem to regard it.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 23, 2014)

Predicting who's going to change to the Northern Line on a southbound Victoria Line service as it approaches Stockwell isn't as easy as it used to be.


----------



## Smick (Jan 23, 2014)

I reckon the tube is for the wealthy. If I'm in Brixton and I need to get in to town, I'll try to use the bus. If I am ib a rush, I bite the bullet and pay for the tube.

So the gentrification of Brixton will have bought people better able to pay tube prices.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 23, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Predicting who's going to change to the Northern Line on a southbound Victoria Line service as it approaches Stockwell isn't as easy as it used to be.


Ha! I used to try that.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2014)

There's a book coming out about the Academy. 



> _In 1982, at 23 years old, Simon Parkes paid £1 for a crumbling, virtually derelict building in Brixton. He renamed it the Brixton Academy, and over the next 15 years, turned it into Britain’s most iconic music venue._


http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...-of-the-man-who-bought-brixton-academy-for-1/


----------



## Griffter (Jan 23, 2014)

Steve Coogan filming on Elm Park this morning....


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 23, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Yep.  Which I think is more to do with people bussing from Streatham etc.


 
And further south. The Orpington - Victoria train is rammed before it gets to us at Sydenham Hill and a lot of people get off at Brixton and change.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 23, 2014)

The buses down the hill have got a lot busier over the 3 years I've lived there. You often have to wait ten minutes or so to get on a bus. And there are plenty of middle class people staying on on the bus after its passed the tube station.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2014)

Griffter said:


> Steve Coogan filming on Elm Park this morning....


Saw them at it on Leander road yesterday too.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 23, 2014)

Winot said:


> It was pretty obviously a joke.


I'm not cool with racist or homophobic jokes, why would I turn a blind eye to claimant bashing, even if *only* a joke?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 23, 2014)

Smick said:


> I reckon the tube is for the wealthy. If I'm in Brixton and I need to get in to town, I'll try to use the bus. If I am ib a rush, I bite the bullet and pay for the tube. <snip>


Agreed - the daily spending cap on the PAYG Oyster nearly doubles if I take even one tube journey, compared to using the bus several times.


----------



## Winot (Jan 23, 2014)

Greebo said:


> I'm not cool with racist or homophobic jokes, why would I turn a blind eye to claimant bashing, even if *only* a joke?



You are free to respond as you wish. I don't see any point in trying to persuade you to interpret the original post differently.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 23, 2014)

If anyone is interested in South London history and you like a bit of gentle direct action, it's the monthly Crossbones Graveyard meet-up at 7pm tonight

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross_Bones

You just get to spend half an hour standing in the cold and listen to a few songs and poems.  But it's more about just turning up.

Then everyone goes to the George afterwards!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 23, 2014)

Anyone else lost their water in the Railton Road area ?


----------



## passivejoe (Jan 23, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Saw them at it on Leander road yesterday too.


Anyone know what they're filming?


----------



## leanderman (Jan 23, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> Anyone know what they're filming?



@Rnield01: Steve Coogan's Baby Cow Productions was filming a pilot on Medora Road this a.m., and on @LeanderRoadSW2 yesterday #Brixton @BrixtonBlog


----------



## boohoo (Jan 23, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> You kidding me?. Gentrification has been happening to lots of places for years. Is it worse than Dalston for example?



Dalston is a great example and the change that has happened there is huge and awful and much worse than Brixton. It's not just the change of the people who are there but it is the huge unsympathetic redevelopment. Open Dalston have been fighting it the last ten years with minimal success. It looks like the wonderful curve garden is going to go.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 23, 2014)

Victoria line is fucked, according to Mr Shakes this is the reason

http://usvsth3m.com/post/74285062011/you-wont-believe-why-the-victoria-line-is-currently


----------



## colacubes (Jan 23, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> Victoria line is fucked, according to Mr Shakes this is the reason
> 
> http://usvsth3m.com/post/74285062011/you-wont-believe-why-the-victoria-line-is-currently



If that's true it is epic


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2014)

What with setting concrete being caustic and exothermic, this is all sorts of fail.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 23, 2014)

super glad I'm getting the bus home tonight...


----------



## Onket (Jan 23, 2014)

Very glad.

Really glad.

Or even-

I'm glad.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok, I'm very glad....


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jan 23, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> Victoria line is fucked, according to Mr Shakes this is the reason
> 
> http://usvsth3m.com/post/74285062011/you-wont-believe-why-the-victoria-line-is-currently



Someone going to extreme lengths to keep the hipsters from getting to Brixton?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jan 23, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Someone going to extreme lengths to keep the hipsters from getting to Brixton?


Its the only thing i could think of, But its working.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 23, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> They've started gutting the ice rink. Is that site going to be part of the development that's taking the Canterbury?



No. It is Council owned site.

Its up for redevelopment at some point as part of the Brixton Masterplan/ Future Brixton.

It was promised to be returned as a ground level car park for the market until its redeveloped. But there has been some argument about that. The Market traders were told they would only get a small part of the site. With some idea of employment activities on the rest.

After some lobbying the market traders are putting together a plan for the use of site until its redeveloped.

The Council say it would cost to much for them to tarmac it over as a temporary car park.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 23, 2014)

Greebo said:


> I'm not cool with racist or homophobic jokes, why would I turn a blind eye to claimant bashing, even if *only* a joke?


It wasn't claimant bashing, you plonker, it was making fun in a very minor way of those who believe in the stereotype of old-brixton being populated by layabout druggies who spend their life posting on urban75. The kind of people who would tell others to "get a proper job".

Do feel free to search my 7 year posting history for evidence of this sustained attitude of "claimant bashing" that you seem to believe exists. Although it woud be nice to do that before making the accusations, really.


----------



## T & P (Jan 23, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Someone going to extreme lengths to keep the hipsters from getting to Brixton?


Clearly the data posted the other day about the numbers of people using the tube at Brixton through the last decade, and the inevitable ensuing discussion about the rapidly changing demographics of the place has prompted someone to act.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 23, 2014)

Massive queues for buses at Waterloo all getting just a bit aggressive with pushing and shoving


----------



## leanderman (Jan 23, 2014)

I was forced to take the scenic route: the overground to Victoria.

Going to do it more often.

Childlike, I was gawping out the windows trying to establish the geography and looking at the immense works at Battersea power station.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I was forced to take the scenic route: the overground to Victoria.
> 
> Going to do it more often.
> 
> Childlike, I was gawping out the windows trying to establish the geography and looking at the immense works at Battersea power station.


The bit of line coming out of Victoria up to Wandsworth Rd is one of my favourite bits of urban railway anywhere.

When I worked near Green Park, in the summer especially I used to take the train instead of the vic line. Often to Herne Hill and then an evening walk through Brockwell Park to Brixton Hill.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 23, 2014)

Griffter said:


> Steve Coogan filming on Elm Park this morning....



He used to be my upstairs neighbour in 1987ish in Balham.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 23, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It's when you don't sit around in your pyjamas all day claiming benefits, taking drugs, posting on urban75, etc. etc



Not sure how that could be read in any way other than judgemental. Makes you sound like a Daily Mail reader. Not funny in any universe. 



Greebo said:


> Teuchter, do be so kind as to sit down and use your arse for its natural purpose instead of trying to talk out of it.


Best put down I've read in ages.


----------



## simonSW2 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hearing reports that the Victoria line flood wasn't caused by concrete at all, but by a dense and pungent mixture of french cheese and champagne.


----------



## Ol Nick (Jan 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> @Rnield01: Steve Coogan's Baby Cow Productions was filming a pilot on Medora Road this a.m., and on @LeanderRoadSW2 yesterday #Brixton @BrixtonBlog


Odd. You'd have expected them to do that at Gatwick.


----------



## gabi (Jan 24, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Someone going to extreme lengths to keep the hipsters from getting to Brixton?



I think its more a case of keeping the hipsters getting out of Brixton. Fitzrovia and Old Street must be dead tonight. 

I assume Bob Crow will be on the news over there using this as a good excuse for the next strike anyway.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I was forced to take the scenic route: the overground to Victoria.
> 
> Going to do it more often.
> 
> Childlike, I was gawping out the windows trying to establish the geography and *looking at the immense works at Battersea power station*.



Had cause to visit Victoria a few days ago, travelled back to Brixton on the overground and was astonished at the number of JCB type machines doing their thing.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 24, 2014)

gabi said:


> I think its more a case of keeping the hipsters getting out of Brixton. Fitzrovia and Old Street must be dead tonight.
> 
> *I assume Bob Crow will be on the news over there using this as a good excuse for the next strike anyway.*



Union bashing.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2014)

Caught a glimpse of the work going on in the old Guinness Trust estate when my train was coming in from Herne Hill to Brixton...


----------



## Onket (Jan 24, 2014)

gabi said:


> I assume Bob Crow will be on the news over there using this as a good excuse for the next strike anyway.



What do you mean by that, gabi?


----------



## gabi (Jan 24, 2014)

Exactly what I said in my post, do you really need further explanation? He's been known to use such incidents as grounds for calling strikes.


----------



## madolesance (Jan 24, 2014)

Very disappointed with the all new 'Phoenix'. Bland and characterless interior with the inevitable price rise's to pay for it all. 'Classic cafe' no longer.

Could be anywhere


----------



## Onket (Jan 24, 2014)

gabi said:


> Exactly what I said in my post, do you really need further explanation? He's been known to use such incidents as grounds for calling strikes.


You've clearly not got a clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Onket (Jan 24, 2014)

madolesance said:


> Very disappointed with the all new 'Phoenix'. Bland and characterless interior with the inevitable price rise's to pay for it all. 'Classic cafe' no longer.
> 
> Could be anywhere


Oh dear. At least this is only a temporary location.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2014)

Photos of the new Phoenix:







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/phoenix-cafe-reopens-in-new-premises-on-coldharbour-lane-brixton/


----------



## teuchter (Jan 24, 2014)

You can get toasted haloumi salad sandwiches in the Pheonix? I thought it was a proper greasy spoon cafe.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> You can get toasted haloumi salad sandwiches in the Pheonix? I thought it was a proper greasy spoon cafe.


You've been able to get them there for years.


----------



## Onket (Jan 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Photos of the new Phoenix:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




End of an era.

Obviously I wish them all the best, but there doesn't look like there's much to set them apart anymore.


----------



## Nedrop (Jan 24, 2014)

It's only a temporary location, does the job if you ask me

And yes the toasted haloumi sandwich has been a Phoenix staple for years and is absolutely amazing, i get one every Friday.


----------



## Onket (Jan 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> You can get toasted haloumi salad sandwiches in the Pheonix? I thought it was a proper greasy spoon cafe.



And a 'Gourmet burger'. The Phoenix is run by a businessman.


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> And a 'Gourmet burger'. The Phoenix is run by a businessman.


How much does the gourmet burger cost compared to other similar products in the vicinity?


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2014)

The toasted halloumi sandwich is fantastic value. I shudder to think what other, newer food establishments in the village would charge for such a wondrous creation.


----------



## Onket (Jan 24, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> How much does the gourmet burger cost compared to other similar products in the vicinity?



I've not been to the new place but I think the burger & chips was £5.95 at the old place.


----------



## Onket (Jan 24, 2014)

editor said:


> The toasted halloumi sandwich is fantastic value. I shudder to think what other, newer food establishments in the village would charge for such a wondrous creation.



I'm not sure there'd be that much difference, tbh. It certainly wouldn't make me shudder, anyway. 

Totally agree that The Phoenix' version is top notch, though.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2014)

http://www.zomato.com/london/phoenix-cafe-brixton/menu


----------



## Onket (Jan 24, 2014)

Previous poster said the prices had gone up, tbf.


----------



## madolesance (Jan 24, 2014)

editor said:


> http://www.zomato.com/london/phoenix-cafe-brixton/menu



How old is this menu? I was charged £1.50 (50% rise) for a tea and £4.95 (25% rise) for a ciabatta with halloumi, ham and tomato yesterday.

Well expensive now.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2014)

madolesance said:


> How old is this menu? I was charged £1.50 (50% rise) for a tea and £4.95 (25% rise) for a ciabatta with halloumi, ham and tomato yesterday.
> 
> Well expensive now.


December 2012.


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 24, 2014)

Tulse and Herne Hills have some of the highest burglary rates in the country it says here:

http://news.sky.com/story/1200111/uks-20-worst-burglary-hotspots-revealed


----------



## Nedrop (Jan 24, 2014)

after a lunchtime reconnaissance mission i can confirm the halloumi ciabatta is now £4.95 at Phoenix Cafe

soner hasn't received the new menus yet so can't confirm prices for anything else m'fraid

place was packed, felt busier than it usually does on a Friday lunchtime


----------



## Onket (Jan 24, 2014)

Glad (for them that) it's busy.


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 24, 2014)

For urbanites that like haloumi I recommend the haloumi bruschetta at Brazas. It also happens to be part of their very reasonable 2 courses for £10 offer.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks quite swanky the new Phoenix - didn't realise they were going the whole hog for the temporary location. I thought they'd just slum it for a few months until they move back to the original place. The new place looks….um…..kinda permanent!

For what it's worth, Soner told me the refurbished original Phoenix would retain the classic character of the original cafe.

Shame the prices have gone up, but I can't actually remember the last time they did a price rise. Must be years ago. Still good value compared to the Duck Egg Cafe, for example. Shame also the six-person tables have gone in the new place, though I'm not so bothered about what it looks like, as long as they still remember my usual order as usual and do a decent cuppa and that wicked crusty white toast slathered in butter


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> For urbanites that like haloumi I recommend the haloumi bruschetta at Brazas. It also happens to be part of their very reasonable 2 courses for £10 offer.


Tulse Hill. I'm not trekking up there!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 24, 2014)

gabi said:


> I assume Bob Crow will be on the news over there using this as a good excuse for the next strike anyway.


How _dare_ the trade union disrupt your journey to work by campaigning on safety issues and workplace conditions to make sure staff and passengers don't get hurt or die on the tube.


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Tulse Hill. I'm not trekking up there!


So SW9-centric 

Edit: And lower Tulse hill at that.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> So SW9-centric


That's where I live, squire!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Tulse Hill. I'm not trekking up there!


It's probably shorter up there than it is from yours to the Queen's Head


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> It's probably shorter up there than it is from yours to the Queen's Head


It's not quite comparable to what's on offer in the Queens Head.


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 24, 2014)

editor said:


> That's where I live, squire!


You could swing by on the way to or from a Hamlet game; you can get a pint of Sagres there for £3.10 or similar....


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2014)

editor said:


> It's not quite comparable to what's on offer in the Queens Head.


Too right, the food is way better in Brazas.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Too right, the food is way better in Brazas.



Actually, the food's pretty darn good in the Queens fwiw.  Their Sunday roasts are ace


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 24, 2014)

Great local project that i would love to see on every estate.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2014)

The end of the Joy store. 






More: It’s a mannequin massacre as Joy packs up from Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## happyshopper (Jan 24, 2014)

editor said:


>



It's £2.20 for a mug of Americano, compared to £1.50 on this menu. It tasted OK and the service was friendly.

(It was black, although to me, as a paid up pedant, that's a tautology)

Is this definitely a temporary move? It looks as if it's here to stay.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2014)

happyshopper said:


> It's £2.20 for a mug of Americano, compared to £1.50 on this menu. It tasted OK and the service was friendly.
> 
> (It was black, although to me, as a paid up pedant, that's a tautology)
> 
> Is this definitely a temporary move? It looks as if it's here to stay.


It's supposed to be temporary as they can't fit a full kitchen into the new premises.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Great local project that i would love to see on every estate.
> 
> View attachment 47136


Blenheim Gardens Estate has been doing this for a few years - I'm always amazed that the veg plots which are just on open ground in the estate do't get raided!


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2014)

Kid has just been knocked over by a white van right outside the Barrier Block. 

Emergency services have been called. Locals getting annoyed at cars beeping their horns at the congestion.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 24, 2014)

Does anyone know any decent soft play in places around Brixton /Herne Hill? Coming up tomorrow with my ten month old to meet a mate and his kids and could do with a rainy option just in case. 

Ta


----------



## Winot (Jan 24, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Does anyone know any decent soft play in places around Brixton /Herne Hill? Coming up tomorrow with my ten month old to meet a mate and his kids and could do with a rainy option just in case.
> 
> Ta


 
Brixton Rec Play Zone.  Can get busy, particular after school times.  Has a 'baby pit'.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 24, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Does anyone know any decent soft play in places around Brixton /Herne Hill? Coming up tomorrow with my ten month old to meet a mate and his kids and could do with a rainy option just in case.
> 
> Ta



Rec is ok


----------



## Winot (Jan 24, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Does anyone know any decent soft play in places around Brixton /Herne Hill? Coming up tomorrow with my ten month old to meet a mate and his kids and could do with a rainy option just in case.
> 
> Ta


 
Another option (in Herne Hill) is the Florence (pub and microbrewery) which has a kids' room in the back garden with CBeebies on loop and is full of toys.  If the weather's decent you can sit in the back garden with a pint and watch them fight each other through the floor to ceiling glass walls


----------



## Dan U (Jan 24, 2014)

Winot is winning atm due to involving a pub but thanks also for rec suggestions.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 24, 2014)

Winot said:


> Another option (in Herne Hill) is the Florence (pub and microbrewery) which has a kids' room in the back garden with CBeebies on loop and is full of toys.



I once went in there by accident with a bit of a hangover, only for a few seconds but I won't be repeating that mistake again.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 24, 2014)

Winot said:


> Another option (in Herne Hill) is the Florence (pub and microbrewery) which has a kids' room in the back garden with CBeebies on loop and is full of toys.  If the weather's decent you can sit in the back garden with a pint and watch them fight each other through the floor to ceiling glass walls



Not sure I approve of creches in pubs - babies and beer?  Mind you its no worse than letting the little angels run loose - I'm sure if I ran round the pub - going up to strangers and shouting, they would throw me out, but it seems to be ok if you are 5yrs old. grrr!

But don't like the Florence anyway - as always makes me feel like everyones mum/ gran. Or goldilocks - the seating is mostly either far too tall (needing a step ladder) or far too low and wide (you can only lie on it)


----------



## Manter (Jan 24, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Not sure I approve of creches in pubs - babies and beer?  Mind you its no worse than letting the little angels run loose - I'm sure if I ran round the pub - going up to strangers and shouting, they would throw me out, but it seems to be ok if you are 5yrs old. grrr!
> 
> But don't like the Florence anyway - as always makes me feel like everyones mum/ gran. Or goldilocks - the seating is mostly either far too tall (needing a step ladder) or far too low and wide (you can only lie on it)


At least they keep the kids in the back and in the shed in the garden. You can spend your time in the other half of the pub quite happily undisturbed


----------



## se5 (Jan 24, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Does anyone know any decent soft play in places around Brixton /Herne Hill? Coming up tomorrow with my ten month old to meet a mate and his kids and could do with a rainy option just in case.
> 
> Ta



Another option nearish is the fairly newly opened soft play centre on Kennington road Se11 - http://www.crazychimps.co.uk/#!/Home - Ive not been myself but friends who have been said it was good.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2014)

I got sent this:


> *Toddler Event*
> We have just started a new toddler group in Brixton and would love to add it to your events calendar for Thursdays. Please find the information below.
> THE MINNOW CLUB
> The Prince of Wales, 469 Brixton Rd, corner Coldharbour Lane
> ...


----------



## Onket (Jan 24, 2014)

Good luck to them. Not cheap though.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 24, 2014)

Great colour clip of old Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2014)

That's ace - I've just shared it on Brixton Buzz.


----------



## Winot (Jan 24, 2014)

Manter said:


> At least they keep the kids in the back and in the shed in the garden. You can spend your time in the other half of the pub quite happily undisturbed



^^ Exactly.


----------



## Manter (Jan 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> Good luck to them. Not cheap though.


dunno- lots of stuff round here is either free or a tenner...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 24, 2014)

London Brixton Academy: the first decade - in pictures.
http://www.theguardian.com/music/gallery/2014/jan/24/london-brixton-academy-first-decade-in-pictures


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 24, 2014)

editor said:


> I got sent this:



We've been to this (we are friends with the Big Fish Small Fish organiser - as is nagapie - all have kids the same age from the same original playgroups).  I don't usually pay for kids' playgroups but, to be fair, it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> London Brixton Academy: the first decade - in pictures.
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/gallery/2014/jan/24/london-brixton-academy-first-decade-in-pictures


Doesn't have any Hawkwind all-nighters!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 24, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Does anyone know any decent soft play in places around Brixton /Herne Hill? Coming up tomorrow with my ten month old to meet a mate and his kids and could do with a rainy option just in case.
> 
> Ta



The Florence (even better if you get a Mum's the word card - 25% off).  I personally dislike it - quite a bit - but it's popular and handy.  Playroom out the back.

Cafe Provencal was always very good - the back room has a big toy chest and is basically just for parents with kids.. not sure if it's reopened after the flood though.

Brixton Rec softplay - i like this - but obviously not somewhere you can have a drink.  I have a big soft spot for the rec though.

Effra Social is ok in the daytime.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 24, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Winot is winning atm due to involving a pub but thanks also for rec suggestions.



Rec soft play not always open at the weekends as you can hire it for birthday parties. Best to call in advance to avoid disappointment. The Florence is not that great for children as you have to go with them into the playroom, which means having to drink your beer alone with the kids; I prefer a normal pub with a tablet and some headphones for my child (I realise yours isn't old enough for that option yet).


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 24, 2014)

oh yeah... good point about the Rec.. I should have thought of that if anyone should've... 

Actually The Railway in Tulse Hill is v. good with kids... not so popular with familieis (like The Florence) that it's mental - but still provides space (because of the massive out the back bit).  It feels like being in a pub rather than a creche but also that you're not pissing off people who want to be in a pub without kids.


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 24, 2014)

se5 said:


> Another option nearish is the fairly newly opened soft play centre on Kennington road Se11 - http://www.crazychimps.co.uk/#!/Home - Ive not been myself but friends who have been said it was good.



Entrance is £5.20 for a 3 year old + £3.50 for the adult. I can't really afford to pay that. Soft play at the Brixton rec is £2.10.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 24, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> Entrance is £5.20 for a 3 year old + £3.50 for the adult. I can't really afford to pay that. Soft play at the Brixton rec is £2.10.



ooh.. that's taking the piss.. all the others.. Bromley, Beckenham, Gambados, Eddie Katz etc.. they're all £5+ per child (so we don't go - occasionally did with 1 child but with 2 kids it's too much) but £3.50 for the adult on top... that's not on.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice one thanks all for the suggestions. If we do anything that isn't park based I will report back


----------



## Dan U (Jan 24, 2014)

Btw I know it is a schlep out for a lot of you without a car but we went to Godstone Farm recently. Admission was about 6 quid per adult and obviously our kid was free but you get loads of animals plus they have a massive soft play area as well. It was our first experience and a real eye opener (cake!) but we also enjoyed feeding the pigs etc.

Just don't mention e coli


----------



## Dan U (Jan 24, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> Entrance is £5.20 for a 3 year old + £3.50 for the adult. I can't really afford to pay that. Soft play at the Brixton rec is £2.10.



From my limited experience that is v expensive


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 24, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Btw I know it is a schlep out for a lot of you without a car but we went to Godstone Farm recently. Admission was about 6 quid per adult and obviously our kid was free but you get loads of animals plus they have a massive soft play area as well. It was our first experience and a real eye opener (cake!) but we also enjoyed feeding the pigs etc.
> 
> Just don't mention e coli



  yeah.. very popular with the Streatham Mums... I would go but I hate driving... we tend to go to Crystal Palace to stroke the snakes (this is not an innuendo).


----------



## Dan U (Jan 24, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah.. very popular with the Streatham Mums... I would go but I hate driving... we tend to go to Crystal Palace to stroke the snakes (this is not an innuendo).




Funnily enough my wife is recommending crystal palace to me. She is staying at home for some quiet time but I think she has been in her capacity as a KS1 teacher


----------



## Smick (Jan 24, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> Entrance is £5.20 for a 3 year old + £3.50 for the adult. I can't really afford to pay that. Soft play at the Brixton rec is £2.10.


 
From what I can see, if I go at a peak time which I will as I work 9-5, it will be a fiver to register, £8.80 for my daughter and £3.50 for me. So £17.30 for our first session, £12.30 thereafter. That is way too much. You could do two adults and a kid to a cinema matinee for that.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah sod that.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2014)

Have to say that in all my years of living on Coldharbour Lane, I have never, ever seen so much puke deposited on the pavement, seemingly almost exclusively delivered by a very narrow demographic of pukees.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't give a fuck about how long the queue is at Honest Burgers nor how good their text messaging system is. I don't know what the fuck a haloumi salad sandwich is. I can't spend £2.50 on a coffee even if the bean is organic.

A bit of benefit bashing and a bit of Union bashing and a whole lot of neo liberal nonsense almost all unchallenged.

The food banks are being overwhelmed, people are going hungry. We don't choose to turn the heating down it gets disconnected on a pre paid meter. They make us pay more for that energy than you middle class folk that pay by direct debit, you stay silent and comfortably warm.

Stay silent, keep your head down, don't provoke or indulge the working class, humour them if them if need be; ridicule if you must.

To those that enjoy and can afford that lifestyle i ask you these questions;

1 - Would you like us to shut the fuck up?
2 - Would you like us to shut the fuck up whilst you shunt us out?
3 - Could you tolerate us if we serve you?
4 - Would you like us to shut the fuck up whilst we serve you?
5 - Do you ever feel ashamed?
6 - Could you cope if we said fuck you?
7 - Do you give a fuck?
8 - Can you even see us?
9 - How will you cope if we fight back?
10 - Will you call the police?


Most of you that don't want to look beyond property prices and your own personal benefit stubbornly refuse to acknowledge that all of us on benefits and in low paid or part time work and so many others like my mother who towards the end of her working life had to accept a zero hours contract that made her a slave, i saw that she was exhausted by the swing shifts and bullied into compliance, are just your salves. She paid in full for your middle class folly and your comfortable lifestyle. She just saw that as survival, i saw it as surrender.

I paid for it as well, i'm still paying for it, paying for you the middle class, and i say fuck you for what you did to my mother and her children  and i want you know this.


----------



## Onket (Jan 25, 2014)

And 'Good Morning' to you too,  Dexter Deadwood!


----------



## boohoo (Jan 25, 2014)

There are working class people on urban?


----------



## Winot (Jan 25, 2014)

Fantastic night last night upstairs at Market House - not my preferred venue but had forgotten about photo ID at the Dog Star and Plan B so ended up there. Fuck knows what kind of music it was but the crowd was enthusiastic, unpretentious, and mixed (race/age/class). Complete contrast to downstairs, which was exactly how I'd imagined the venue to be.

If upstairs is like that every week then it's likely to become my go-to replacement for the lamented Mango Landing.


----------



## Winot (Jan 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> There are working class people on urban? D)



I'd always imagined there was a sub-board I'd never stumbled across.


----------



## Manter (Jan 25, 2014)

I was coming on to say something caught a squirrel last night and has dismembered it outside my kitchen window. I'm not sure if that's germane to the conversation or not...


----------



## Winot (Jan 25, 2014)

Manter said:


> I was coming on to say something caught a squirrel last night and has dismembered it outside my kitchen window. I'm not sure if that's germane to the conversation or not...



Was it a working class squirrel?


----------



## boohoo (Jan 25, 2014)

Winot said:


> I'd always imagined there was a sub-board I'd never stumbled across.



I found the working class Brixton people - they are in the facebook groups about the local area. Having a great time reminiscing about the good old days. Have met people I went to school with - both primary and secondary and for once it's nice to have a chat with a bunch of people who I have lots of shared experiences with. Very few of them live in Brixton now.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I found the working class Brixton people - they are in the facebook groups about the local area.


I recently found this too


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 25, 2014)

........quite surprised by the flippant reaction to Dexter Deadwood 's heartfelt post thus far.
maybe it underlines the sentiment he expresses......


----------



## Manter (Jan 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> ........quite surprised by the flippant reaction to Dexter Deadwood 's heartfelt post thus far.
> maybe it underlines the sentiment he expresses......


It was a bit out of the blue and I imagine people are like me and have no idea how to react


----------



## boohoo (Jan 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood the benefits system is stressful  - it was when I've been on it and it has got much worse since then. I don't think it's clean cut to divide who has and does what into classes. But I agree that benefit bashing sucks, however I'm sure people don't want my pity but rather support and even that feels patronising. There are a lot of corners to fight - decent liveable wages for all for a start. 

sending you some non-patronising hugs (((())))


----------



## Winot (Jan 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> ........quite surprised by the flippant reaction to Dexter Deadwood 's heartfelt post thus far.
> maybe it underlines the sentiment he expresses......



You're right, it wasn't the best response - apologies & sympathy Dexter Deadwood.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 25, 2014)

Manter said:


> I was coming on to say something caught a squirrel last night and has dismembered it outside my kitchen window. I'm not sure if that's germane to the conversation or not...



I think it is if you look deep enough, unbridled capitalism = the law of the jungle, social Darwinism etc etc


----------



## Manter (Jan 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> I think it is if you look deep enough, unbridled capitalism = the law of the jungle, social Darwinism etc etc


not sure what that makes me, scraping up squirrel guts in my slippers...


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 25, 2014)

Manter said:


> not sure what that makes me, scraping up squirrel guts in my slippers...


that probably depends on how much you enjoyed doing it


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2014)

Winot said:


> If upstairs is like that every week then it's likely to become my go-to replacement for the lamented Mango Landing.


Maybe I'll give the upstairs bit a go. Downstairs almost always looks _awful_.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> that probably depends on how much you enjoyed doing it


Goes well with a chianti.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2014)

Och aye! Burns night parties in Brixton tonight:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...ee-scotch-soaked-parties-to-enjoy-in-brixton/


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 25, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Goes well with a chianti.



Oh..... next up 'Scoiattolo e Chianti' pop up bistro then ?


----------



## Manter (Jan 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Oh..... next up 'Scoiattolo e Chianti' pop up bistro then ?


This one really was just entrails and fur, so you'd have to be quite creative. <<shudder>>


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2014)

Bankys-esque graffiti in Somerleyton Passage 

 

I like this one opposite.


----------



## thatguyhex (Jan 25, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Looks quite swanky the new Phoenix - didn't realise they were going the whole hog for the temporary location. I thought they'd just slum it for a few months until they move back to the original place.


Same here!

Incidentally, Bombay Kitchen across the way is no more - they've moved operations to their (original?) Brixton Hill branch. We had an order off them the other day and the chap who delivered it told me that the rent was too high for them at this location. Which I can understand, I guess, since they were hardly getting any business at all. A shame. I think perhaps the interior they put in was a bit bland by the standards of nearby restaurants and may have put people off.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 25, 2014)

The Folk Of The Wood sessions from W Norwood are branching out (ha!) to the Effra Social on Saturday afternoons - 1st Feb and 1st March 1.30 onwards, intended to be family-friendly. http://www.folkofthewood.co.uk/


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 25, 2014)

This weather...


----------



## Manter (Jan 25, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> This weather...


its a bit grim.  I want snow, not just rain


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 25, 2014)

I know it's just over the border, Streatham SW2, but there is huge police operation going on in Wyatt Park Rd. They arrived at about 9am, loads of vans, a van with two banks of computer screens or TVs, (Police, not a media OB van), equipment vans, neighbours report police in gas masks this morning, smart guys in suits, unmarked cars with blue lights on top....still there.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 25, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> This weather...



Rain came just after our first experience of bring a play street. 

Road closures make some drivers very angry indeed. 

Others complained about noise of children playing!


----------



## Manter (Jan 25, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I know it's just over the border, Streatham SW2, but there is huge police operation going on in Wyatt Park Rd. They arrived at about 9am, loads of vans, a van with two banks of computer screens or TVs, (Police, not a media OB van), equipment vans, neighbours report police in gas masks this morning, smart guys in suits, unmarked cars with blue lights on top....still there.


someone on Streatham mums network says its a drugs think- a lab she thinks


----------



## Manter (Jan 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Others complained about noise of children playing!


seriously??!!


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Rain came just after our first experience of bring a play street.
> 
> Road closures make some drivers very angry indeed.
> 
> Others complained about noise of children playing!


 
People are PATHETIC! Well done for having a play street - sounds fab.


----------



## Manter (Jan 25, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Well done for having a play street - sounds fab.


this^


----------



## leanderman (Jan 25, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> People are PATHETIC! Well done for having a play street - sounds fab.



Two drivers went straight through the (manned) barricades at high speed, not slowing for the children. 

And another man, the largest I have seen, threatened to beat up me and two other dads. Terrifying. 

Not sure we'll be repeating the exercise.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 25, 2014)

Having said that, the children loved it, and made new friends.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Two drivers went straight through the (manned) barricades at high speed, not slowing for the children.
> 
> And another man, the largest I have seen, threatened to beat up me and two other dads. Terrifying.
> 
> Not sure we'll be repeating the exercise.



fucking hell... what is wrong with people?  This makes me want to believe in karma...


----------



## Manter (Jan 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Two drivers went straight through the (manned) barricades at high speed, not slowing for the children.
> 
> And another man, the largest I have seen, threatened to beat up me and two other dads. Terrifying.
> 
> Not sure we'll be repeating the exercise.


That's ridiculous. Some people are cunts


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 25, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah.. very popular with the Streatham Mums... I would go but I hate driving... we tend to go to Crystal Palace to stroke the snakes (this is not an innuendo).



If it isn't an innuendo yet, it should be!!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I don't give a fuck about how long the queue is at Honest Burgers nor how good their text messaging system is. I don't know what the fuck a haloumi salad sandwich is. I can't spend £2.50 on a coffee even if the bean is organic.
> 
> A bit of benefit bashing and a bit of Union bashing and a whole lot of neo liberal nonsense almost all unchallenged.
> 
> ...



_Apropos_ of nothing, good use of post #666!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 25, 2014)

Manter said:


> I was coming on to say something caught a squirrel last night and has dismembered it outside my kitchen window. I'm not sure if that's germane to the conversation or not...



Not a "squirrel", a tree-rat!
And it was probably a cat or a fox, as they're both quick enough to grab a tree-rat.


----------



## Onket (Jan 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Two drivers went straight through the (manned) barricades at high speed, not slowing for the children.


Can't you put down spikes or something?!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 25, 2014)

Winot said:


> Was it a working class squirrel?



Tree-rats are evil immigrant scum, and obviously lazy scum at that, coming over here, stealing our nuts (and our crack!) and generally fucking shit up for the indigenous squirrels. 
As may be apparent, I don't like tree-rats.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 25, 2014)

Manter said:


> It was a bit out of the blue and I imagine people are like me and have no idea how to react



Does it matter, as long as you're sincere?
I can see his point, although I'm not sure this thread was the appropriate place for it, as it and its predeccessors have mostly been chat about cafes, restaurants, bars and assorted leisure-time stuff.  Sometimes it seems like (as has been commented on other threads w/r/t social change in the area) everything has changed way too fast for some "natives"  (there are still some left, mostly on the council estates) to be able to get their heads round, and anger and dismay are fairly expectable reactions to it.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 25, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Not a "squirrel", a tree-rat!
> And it was probably a cat or a fox, as they're both quick enough to grab a tree-rat.


I'm sorry, it's a squirrel.  Like a pigeon is a pigeon and not a flying rat.

An animal is an animal is an animal.  You shouldn't try and degrade it because that's just how propaganda works.

And there's nothing wrong with rats except that they are not appropriate in close proximity to humans.


----------



## Manter (Jan 25, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Does it matter, as long as you're sincere?
> I can see his point, although I'm not sure this thread was the appropriate place for it, as it and its predeccessors have mostly been chat about cafes, restaurants, bars and assorted leisure-time stuff.  Sometimes it seems like (as has been commented on other threads w/r/t social change in the area) everything has changed way too fast for some "natives"  (there are still some left, mostly on the council estates) to be able to get their heads round, and anger and dismay are fairly expectable reactions to it.


No, you're right. I was just trying to explain why the response was the internet equivalent of nervous laughter


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> Can't you put down spikes or something?!



Sadly, spikes and stingers etc are illegal, unless it's the OB or the local authority using them. Is leander Rd one-way?  Those pivoting spikes are often used by local authorities on one-way roads to enforce traffic flow.  Drive over them in the right direction and they pivot into the road, drive over them in the wrong direction, and they chew lumps out of your tyres.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 25, 2014)

Sirena said:


> I'm sorry, it's a squirrel.  Like a pigeon is a pigeon and not a flying rat.
> 
> An animal is an animal is an animal.  You shouldn't try and degrade it because that's just how propaganda works.
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with rats except that they are not appropriate in close proximity to humans.



Hippy!


----------



## Sirena (Jan 25, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Hippy!


 I confess.


----------



## Onket (Jan 25, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Sadly, spikes and stingers etc are illegal, unless it's the OB or the local authority using them. Is leander Rd one-way?  Those pivoting spikes are often used by local authorities on one-way roads to enforce traffic flow.  Drive over them in the right direction and they pivot into the road, drive over them in the wrong direction, and they chew lumps out of your tyres.


I thought they might be illegal. Maybe get council/police support/permission.

Or use burnt out cars.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> I thought they might be illegal. Maybe get council/police support/permission.
> 
> Or use burnt out cars.



Burnt out cars look good, but they tend to stink long after the burning has stopped. The good people of Leander Rd might be a bit deterred by the scent of melted plastic and burned rubber.


----------



## Onket (Jan 25, 2014)

I didn't mean as a permanent installation.


----------



## Winot (Jan 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Two drivers went straight through the (manned) barricades at high speed, not slowing for the children.
> 
> And another man, the largest I have seen, threatened to beat up me and two other dads. Terrifying.
> 
> Not sure we'll be repeating the exercise.



Jesus!

You should report it. Did you get reg plates? 

And you OK? That kind of thing can be scary.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 25, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Sometimes it seems like (as has been commented on other threads w/r/t social change in the area) everything has changed way too fast for some "natives"  (there are still some left, mostly on the council estates) to be able to get their heads round, and anger and dismay are fairly expectable reactions to it.



There are us displaced "natives"  - we can never return to our home town. I have always had some envy towards my friends who talk about returning home. London in its nature means the population moves around and gets displaced in on direction or another. It makes me feel quite unsettled and rootless. My home town exists in my head because the space I grew up in has changed so much in so many ways since that time - if I'm lucky I find others and we reminisce about the old days.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 25, 2014)

Winot said:


> Jesus!
> 
> You should report it. Did you get reg plates?
> 
> And you OK? That kind of thing can be scary.



Someone took the plate. May report it. Out and out death threats. Plus 'don't look at me' 'don't talk' etc etc.

Can't remember a scarier moment. 

Imagine Ben Kingsley in Sexy Beast ... and add some.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 25, 2014)

I was in my cups when i wrote that devil of a post #666. I think i ought to stop drinking or at least stop posting when drinking, i feel slightly embarrassed by that post which wasn't aimed at any individual; not really even at the middle class. It was just a much needed rant and i feel better for it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> There are us displaced "natives"  - we can never return to our home town. I have always had some envy towards my friends who talk about returning home. London in its nature means the population moves around and gets displaced in on direction or another. It makes me feel quite unsettled and rootless. My home town exists in my head because the space I grew up in has changed so much in so many ways since that time - if I'm lucky I find others and we reminisce about the old days.



I think it's qualitatively different now (the movement of population, that is), in that it used to be that if you were working class, movement would mean a shift from one working class enclave to another, whether that was council estates, slums or just "down-at-heel" bits of London. Now, there are few "down-at-heel" bits left, council estates are infiltrated (in the technical meaning of the word) by non-council residents, and slums as such barely exist outside of individual private landlords not meeting their obligations to their tenants. 
Now, if you're working class (or as the neolibs are once again trying to brand us, the "underclass"), you're fodder to be shipped off to emptier cities, or if we're lucky enough to have stable work, to shift ourselves to some dormitory where prices are a *little* more affordable.  Shit, even if you're lower-middle/central-middle class, this will be your eventual fate, if you're a "native" Londoner.  London has always had enclaves of privilege.  They're merely expanding at our expense.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Someone took the plate. May report it. Out and out death threats. Plus 'don't look at me' 'don't talk' etc etc.
> 
> Can't remember a scarier moment.
> 
> Imagine Ben Kingsley in Sex Beast ... and add some.



Sex*y* Beast.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I was in my cups when i wrote that devil of a post #666. I think i ought to stop drinking or at least stop posting when drinking, i feel slightly embarrassed by that post which wasn't aimed at any individual; not really even at the middle class. It just a much needed rant and i feel better for it.



Don't be embarrassed.  It made sense and was from the heart.


----------



## Onket (Jan 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Someone took the plate. May report it. Out and out death threats. Plus 'don't look at me' 'don't talk' etc etc.
> 
> Can't remember a scarier moment.
> 
> Imagine Ben Kingsley in Sex Beast ... and add some.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 25, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Sex*y* Beast.



iPhone keyboard. Now corrected.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 25, 2014)

Manter said:


> This one really was just entrails and fur, so you'd have to be quite creative. <<shudder>>


pâté then, and a complimentary bespoke iPhone cover.


----------



## Manter (Jan 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> pâté then, and a complimentary bespoke iPhone cover.


----------



## Manter (Jan 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> There are us displaced "natives"  - we can never return to our home town. I have always had some envy towards my friends who talk about returning home. London in its nature means the population moves around and gets displaced in on direction or another. It makes me feel quite unsettled and rootless. My home town exists in my head because the space I grew up in has changed so much in so many ways since that time - if I'm lucky I find others and we reminisce about the old days.


You see it's funny- I come from nowhere, we moved every 2-3 years, so I have no particular attachment to place. Intellectually I understand what you're saying but emotionally.... I'm envious of people who have a home town in many ways, even if it isn't the same any more as you know where you come from. 

And I know this is a complete tangent to the gentrification debate, just musing


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 26, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I know it's just over the border, Streatham SW2, but there is huge police operation going on in Wyatt Park Rd. They arrived at about 9am, loads of vans, a van with two banks of computer screens or TVs, (Police, not a media OB van), equipment vans, neighbours report police in gas masks this morning, smart guys in suits, unmarked cars with blue lights on top....still there.



I live round the corner.  They've been there for about 14 hours now.  They wouldn't tell me what was going on other than "nothing to worry about" and "we're conducting a search of a house" no shit.  About 30 police officers in various vehicles and a friggin satellite enabled control vehicle.

All of the white vehicles are cop vans.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 26, 2014)

boohoo said:


> There are working class people on urban?



And what is your definition of working class?

Not all posters here are that well off.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Caught a glimpse of the work going on in the old Guinness Trust estate when my train was coming in from Herne Hill to Brixton...
> 
> 
> View attachment 47110



The wonderful new development by Guiness Trust.

GT have managed to design and build a brand new estate which has less affordable units on it than the original estate.  Even though the new development will have more flats.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Photos of the new Phoenix:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There today. I like it. Still a proper cafe like the old Phoenix but updated. Told the brothers they had done a good job on it.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I don't give a fuck about how long the queue is at Honest Burgers nor how good their text messaging system is. I don't know what the fuck a haloumi salad sandwich is. I can't spend £2.50 on a coffee even if the bean is organic.
> 
> A bit of benefit bashing and a bit of Union bashing and a whole lot of neo liberal nonsense almost all unchallenged.
> 
> ...



I think the benefit bashing did get a lot of posts against it.

The middle classes are not on mass all the same. I do not think they all want to see this government making things worse for the working class. 

This government is vicious. Its cuts and its whole economic policy is about kicking people when they are down. Worse is to come. Its them who are to blame. On my list would be Buy to Let landlords and bosses as well. I get around a bit and know a lot of people are really struggling now.

Its the system thats the problem. Capitalism works really well. By lowering living standards of the working class when it gets itself into a crisis.

What gets me is the bankers have been let off the hook. Peoples anger is being directed at those on benefits and Romanians.

UR right about conditions at work getting worse. Its getting worse for working class jobs to be exact.

I do not agree with bashing Bob Crow. What he has done does protect the workers he represents. He does his job.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 26, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Now, if you're working class (or as the neolibs are once again trying to brand us, the "underclass"), you're fodder to be shipped off to emptier cities, or if we're lucky enough to have stable work, to shift ourselves to some dormitory where prices are a *little* more affordable.  Shit, even if you're lower-middle/central-middle class, this will be your eventual fate, if you're a "native" Londoner.  London has always had enclaves of privilege.  They're merely expanding at our expense.



I was helping out at one of the Lambeth Housing Activists stalls near Vauxhall.

Most people we talked to supported more (genuinely) affordable housing. 

Except for one guy who said he worked in the City. He didn’t think people should have more affordable housing in London. According to him an area becoming more expensive would improve it. Instead of having people "sitting on there arses on benefits" in Council housing.


----------



## gabi (Jan 26, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> There today. I like it. Still a proper cafe like the old Phoenix but updated. Told the brothers they had done a good job on it.



Jesus. What a shame. It looks like a cheap travel hotel.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 26, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> And what is your definition of working class?
> 
> Not all posters here are that well off.



I don't have a definition for working class. There will be very well off people who see themselves as working class and very poor people who come from a middle class background.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 26, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> <snip>Except for one guy who said he worked in the City. He didn’t think people should have more affordable housing in London. According to him an area becoming more expensive would improve it. Instead of having people "sitting on there arses on benefits" in Council housing.


What a tragic waste of an apparently functioning brain and body.


----------



## Manter (Jan 26, 2014)

dogmatique said:


> I live round the corner.  They've been there for about 14 hours now.  They wouldn't tell me what was going on other than "nothing to worry about" and "we're conducting a search of a house" no shit.  About 30 police officers in various vehicles and a friggin satellite enabled control vehicle.
> 
> All of the white vehicles are cop vans.



Blimey, there are enough of them! 

Streatham mum's net member posted last night:
It's been going on since at least 8.30am and someone who lives in a neighbouring house said there was a white tent in the back garden of the house in question - when we drove past there was a sign written on a whiteboard saying "Entrance" propped next to a back gate with a uniformed officer standing by. Plus the 6 or 7 Police Vans/People carriers, 4 of which were still there at 9.15pm tonight if not later. I hope it's nothing worse than a drug raid.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> Blimey, there are enough of them!
> 
> Streatham mum's net member posted last night:
> It's been going on since at least 8.30am and someone who lives in a neighbouring house said there was a white tent in the back garden of the house in question - when we drove past there was a sign written on a whiteboard saying "Entrance" propped next to a back gate with a uniformed officer standing by. Plus the 6 or 7 Police Vans/People carriers, 4 of which were still there at 9.15pm tonight if not later. I hope it's nothing worse than a drug raid.


 They are still there now, and have extended the operation.  They have set up a portaloo round the corner,  satellite enabled control vehicle still there, and a wagon with lots of metal clipped compartments on the road side that has a canopy extended over the pavement. Not sure if that is a mobile forensic lab, a helicopter landing pad, or an awning for a bacon butty van.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 26, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I was helping out at one of the Lambeth Housing Activists stalls near Vauxhall.
> 
> Most people we talked to supported more (genuinely) affordable housing.
> 
> Except for one guy who said he worked in the City. He didn’t think people should have more affordable housing in London. According to him an area becoming more expensive would improve it. Instead of having people "sitting on there arses on benefits" in Council housing.



He may work in the City, but he's obviously not a great thinker, if he can't work out just how bad a "monoculture" of people like him (by which I mean "people who can afford London property prices") would be for London.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 26, 2014)

Decline in council housing in Lambeth over last 20 years - almost a 50% drop:






Remember this isn't a coincidence - it's council policy.


----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2014)

Which is heavily influenced by Central Govt policy, tbf.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Decline in council housing in Lambeth over last 20 years - almost a 50% drop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nothing short of criminal.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 26, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> He may work in the City, but he's obviously not a great thinker, if he can't work out just how bad a "monoculture" of people like him (by which I mean "people who can afford London property prices") would be for London.




His views were full of resentment of other people who he thought might be getting something more easily than him. He complained that he worked all hours in the city.

Someone told me a lot of city workers had lost there jobs a while back. I reckon he is one of those whose status and wealth is not that secure as they thought. I also guess that though he works in City and makes a good amount of money he is not one of the filthy rich. 

People like him are full of fears but take it out on those they see lower down the scale than them. I guess it because they see they could fall. ie lose there job etc.

Unfortunately his kind of outlook is not that uncommon. I not sure sure what can be done about it. Its hard to argue against.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Decline in council housing in Lambeth over last 20 years - almost a 50% drop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It should also be borne in mind that the reason the loss of stock isn't even worse is that until the middish '90s we had administrations that did their best to sabotage Right to Buy, and a council bureaucracy that was politicised enough to go along with it.  Once the neoliberal turn came, Right to Buy took off in the borough.


----------



## Manter (Jan 26, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> His views were full of resentment of other people who he thought might be getting something more easily than him. He complained that he worked all hours in the city.
> 
> Someone told me a lot of city workers had lost there jobs a while back. I reckon he is one of those whose status and wealth is not that secure as they thought.
> 
> ...



I suspect he wasn't what he said he was, frankly. IME real high flying city types don't get drawn into conversations like that or make inflammatory statements because, frankly, why would they? It's junior members of allied trades that pull the attitude (at least in clubs, bars and restaurants in the city, which is where I encounter them) because a) they're deeply inadequate human beings, b) they often gave chips on their shoulder about not getting that well paid grad fast track job at an investment bank and b) it makes them feel important and powerful

The city has been doing heavy culls for the last few years- it's not a very secure or pleasant place to work at the best of times but it's vicious at the moment...but as a mate laid off by UBS says, it's why you get paid the big bucks- you're expected to look after yourself when it all goes tits up. So not much sympathy from me even if he really was a newly insecure derivatives trader


----------



## Manter (Jan 26, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> They are still there now, and have extended the operation.  They have set up a portaloo round the corner,  satellite enabled control vehicle still there, and a wagon with lots of metal clipped compartments on the road side that has a canopy extended over the pavement. Not sure if that is a mobile forensic lab, a helicopter landing pad, or an awning for a bacon butty van.


I'd love to know what is going on. Apparently chukka U has asked and will tweet


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Decline in council housing in Lambeth over last 20 years - almost a 50% drop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As the side of graph says Local Authority dwellings the decline is also made up Council property transferred to RSLs as well as RTB.

The last government did encourage these transfers.


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> I'd love to know what is going on. Apparently chukka U has asked and will tweet


From the police via Chukka "Its an intelligence-led, pre-planned operation with officers executing search warrants; one arrest been made."


----------



## Manter (Jan 26, 2014)

dogmatique said:


> From the police via Chukka "Its an intelligence-led, pre-planned operation with officers executing search warrants; one arrest been made."


That's illuminating. Not....


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2014)

I've added a piece about the Streatham police activity on Brixton Buzz:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...ce-activity-around-wyatt-park-road-streatham/


----------



## Manter (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks like a terrorism offence:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-25907505


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> Looks like a terrorism offence:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-25907505


And released on bail.  Probably a massive over reaction then!  They're still hard at it round the corner - did some more rubbernecking on the way to and from the shops half an hour ago:


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 26, 2014)

Great video dogmatique Helmet cam?


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Great video dogmatique Helmet cam?


Yup.  GoPro for recording my incredibly mundane cycle commute into town.


----------



## Manter (Jan 26, 2014)

dogmatique said:


> Yup.  GoPro for recording my incredibly mundane cycle commute into town.


Takes a good quality video


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 26, 2014)

dogmatique said:


> From the police via Chukka "Its an intelligence-led, pre-planned operation with officers executing search warrants; one arrest been made."



That's what I love/loathe about Chooks, he's a past master at using loads of words to say fuck-all meaningful.


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> Takes a good quality video


Not very good in low light, great in daylight...


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 26, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I don't have a definition for working class. There will be very well off people who see themselves as working class and very poor people who come from a middle class background.



That is a definition. What ur saying that individuals define themselves according to there own criteria. 

To answer your questions about whether there are working class posters on Urban under that definition I am sure there are. 

If you cannot define it then you cannot gauge whether there are any working class posters on Urban.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 27, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> That is a definition. What ur saying that individuals define themselves according to there own criteria.
> 
> To answer your questions about whether there are working class posters on Urban under that definition I am sure there are.
> 
> If you cannot define it then you cannot gauge whether there are any working class posters on Urban.




On this subject, by some counts, around 70pc of people are middle class. 

It is even claimed that those on £150,000+ are middle class. Yet this is the 1 per cent.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 27, 2014)

Wyatt Park Rd:
"Chemical and Biological threats"!
Good picture in the ES, here

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...or-chemicals-at-two-london-homes-9087710.html


----------



## Casaubon (Jan 27, 2014)

editor said:


> You've been able to get them there for years.


The Phoenix was the first place I ever encountered haloumi, back when it was run by Costa. 
(I can't remember when he left, must have been early 90s, I think.)
He was Greek Cypriot, as is haloumi.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 27, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> That is a definition. What ur saying that individuals define themselves according to there own criteria.
> 
> To answer your questions about whether there are working class posters on Urban under that definition I am sure there are.
> 
> If you cannot define it then you cannot gauge whether there are any working class posters on Urban.


 
tbh gramsci i thought she was joking - it's long been a running joke on urban that there aren't any working class people on urban but that's always been a load of nonsense- all social classes are represented on urban, from my own experience of meeting urbanites at least!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> tbh gramsci i thought she was joking - it's long been a running joke on urban that there aren't any working class people on urban but that's always been a load of nonsense- all social classes are represented on urban, from my own experience of meeting urbanites at least!


I've yet to meet a proper toff. Or maybe I have and didn't clock it.


----------



## Manter (Jan 27, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Wyatt Park Rd:
> "Chemical and Biological threats"!
> Good picture in the ES, here
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...or-chemicals-at-two-london-homes-9087710.html


Obligatory neighbour whinging in that report! 

Interesting, thx


----------



## leanderman (Jan 27, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I've yet to meet a proper toff. Or maybe I have and didn't clock it.



Met a few, three precisely, through Sudbourne primary school. It's not obvious at first. But then, after a year or two, you find out about the country estate, or defunct title.


----------



## Manter (Jan 27, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Met a few, three precisely, through Sudbourne primary school. It's not obvious at first. But then, after a year or two, you find out about the country estate, or defunct title.


I know of one who is entitled to a title but doesn't use it.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Met a few, three precisely, through Sudbourne primary school. It's not obvious at first. But then, after a year or two, you find out about the country estate, or defunct title.


I meant through Urban. There's a good few poshos living on and around SBR.


----------



## Winot (Jan 27, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I meant through Urban. There's a good few poshos living on and around SBR.


 
There's Lord Camomile for one.


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2014)

Lord Badgers.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 27, 2014)

aren't you from Harrogate Onket? the Knightsbridge of the North


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 27, 2014)

Winot said:


> There's Lord Camomile for one.


How dare you!  

I live in Plumstead


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2014)

Dan U said:


> aren't you from Harrogate Onket? the Knightsbridge of the North


You know full well where I'm from, Mr Home Counties.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 27, 2014)

Onket said:


> You know full well where I'm from, Mr Home Counties.



come now, don't let truth get in the way of things.


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes, of course.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 27, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I've yet to meet a proper toff. Or maybe I have and didn't clock it.


 
i've not met anyone titled, but i've met people related to the titled!


----------



## Dan U (Jan 27, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i've not met anyone titled, but i've met people related to the titled!



I rent off a Lady. Owns two country estates in England, one of which I live adjacent to. Ironically one of the best landlords i've ever had. Incredibly posh.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 27, 2014)

Why ironically?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 27, 2014)

I know a Hungarian Duchess, but apparently there's thousands and thousands of them and all they've got are the titles. Not posh at all.

Or is it Bulgarian? One of those countries.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 27, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> That is a definition. What ur saying that individuals define themselves according to there own criteria.
> 
> To answer your questions about whether there are working class posters on Urban under that definition I am sure there are.
> 
> If you cannot define it then you cannot gauge whether there are any working class posters on Urban.



Individuals define themselves and then we define them and different people will define them in different ways. When I was a kid, the kids at one school use to say I spoke posh. But then when I went to sixth form, the kids there thought it was hilarious that I had been considered to be posh. And any real posho I've met have also thought this funny. 

My understanding of working class is only based on my experience in south  and north east London and liverpool - and that lacks grounding in any kind of 'factual' book/theory/history. So basically my understanding is based on ideas fed to me from a huge variety of unreliable sources. 

There are likely to be lots of people on urban who define themselves as working class. Are you defined by what you think you are or by what others think you are? Am I the posh kid who grew up in a nice Victorian house or the kid that can't speak proper who grew up in a council flat?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2014)

I find it weird that there are still aristos out in the world. We got rid two hundred years ago and never looked back.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 27, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Why ironically?



well given a lot of peoples impressions of the gentry, you wouldn't necessarily expect her to be interested in much apart from our money. but she has never put the rent up, they fix things when we ask the estate to do so, they maintain their properties generally pretty well and contribute a reasonable amount locally to things that go on - both financially and in other ways.

i dunno, i have been used to shit south london landlords so maybe my expectations were very low


----------



## Manter (Jan 27, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I know a Hungarian Duchess, but apparently there's thousands and thousands of them and all they've got are the titles. Not posh at all.
> 
> Or is it Bulgarian? One of those countries.


I would guess Austro Hungarian. We have a couple at work. Apparently the whole family can inherit the title too, so every generation there are more counts and countesses of a defunct empire


----------



## Winot (Jan 27, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Am I the posh kid who grew up in a nice Victorian house or the kid that can't speak proper who grew up in a council flat?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 27, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I know a Hungarian Duchess, but apparently there's thousands and thousands of them and all they've got are the titles. Not posh at all.
> 
> Or is it Bulgarian? One of those countries.


 
do they all look the same to you?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 27, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I find it weird that there are still aristos out in the world. We got rid two hundred years ago and never looked back.


 
*applause*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 27, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Individuals define themselves and then we define them and different people will define them in different ways. When I was a kid, the kids at one school use to say I spoke posh. But then when I went to sixth form, the kids there thought it was hilarious that I had been considered to be posh. And any real posho I've met have also thought this funny.
> 
> My understanding of working class is only based on my experience in south  and north east London and liverpool - and that lacks grounding in any kind of 'factual' book/theory/history. So basically my understanding is based on ideas fed to me from a huge variety of unreliable sources.
> 
> There are likely to be lots of people on urban who define themselves as working class. Are you defined by what you think you are or by what others think you are? Am I the posh kid who grew up in a nice Victorian house or the kid that can't speak proper who grew up in a council flat?


 

take this how you will, but it has never occured to me for a second that you were anything other than of working class stock.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> *applause*


I'd nothing to do with it, but I'll still take kudos thankyeverymuch  The Swedes still have theirs and it shows.


----------



## Smick (Jan 27, 2014)

I consider myself middle class because I have been to university, work in an office and own my own home.

On the other hand, I think I have less disposable income than anyone I know. I can rarely afford to go for a pint or take my wife to the cinema, my car is a banger, my phone contract is £8/ month, I take the train 50% of the way to work then walk the rest, my shoes have holes in them and my glasses are 7 years old.

You just can't pigeonhole that easily.


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2014)

"We used to dream of living in a corridor" etc


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 27, 2014)

i guess, thinking about it, that in the uk we've had three generations of governments who pretend class isnt a thing anymore; and the nature of modern capitalism means that the old marxist definition of working, middle, and ruling aren't always easy to interpret into modern jobs.  but if you need to wonder whether you're working or middle class then you need to look at a) your upbringing - did you reap the privileges of wealthy parents to provide you with educational or economic advances; b) your work - do you subsist through owning a business in which you profit from the work of other, or is your primary income through stocks and shares etc; c) land ownership - do you own land over and above that needed to support your immediate family.

if the answer to all three is no, then you're almost certainly working class.  of course, it's far more technical than this.  whenever someone makes a post like this you always get people saying _but, but... _but basically, you're going to be working class if you work and don't own the business!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 27, 2014)

Smick said:


> I consider myself middle class because I have been to university, work in an office and own my own home.
> 
> On the other hand, I think I have less disposable income than anyone I know. I can rarely afford to go for a pint or take my wife to the cinema, my car is a banger, my phone contract is £8/ month, I take the train 50% of the way to work then walk the rest, my shoes have holes in them and my glasses are 7 years old.
> 
> You just can't pigeonhole that easily.


 
you generally just can.  you're probably working class.  sorry.  you might be middle class though.  do you read the guardian?


----------



## Winot (Jan 27, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i guess, thinking about it, that in the uk we've had three generations of governments who pretend class isnt a thing anymore; and the nature of modern capitalism means that the old marxist definition of working, middle, and ruling aren't always easy to interpret into modern jobs.  but if you need to wonder whether you're working or middle class then you need to look at a) your upbringing - did you reap the privileges of wealthy parents to provide you with educational or economic advances; b) your work - do you subsist through owning a business in which you profit from the work of other, or is your primary income through stocks and shares etc; c) land ownership - do you own land over and above that needed to support your immediate family.
> 
> if the answer to all three is no, then you're almost certainly working class.  of course, it's far more technical than this.  whenever someone makes a post like this you always get people saying _but, but... _but basically, you're going to be working class if you work and don't own the business!


 
There was an attempt to redefine class categories recently.

Smick are you an "emergent service worker"?


----------



## Smick (Jan 27, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> you generally just can.  you're probably working class.  sorry.  you might be middle class though.  do you read the guardian?


 
I love the Guardian.


----------



## Smick (Jan 27, 2014)

Winot said:


> There was an attempt to redefine class categories recently.
> 
> Smick are you an "emergent service worker"?


 
I don't even know what it means so the chances are that I am not.

edit: Just looked at your link. At 37 I am not too young but might fit all other criteria.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i guess, thinking about it, that in the uk we've had three generations of governments who pretend class isnt a thing anymore; and the nature of modern capitalism means that the old marxist definition of working, middle, and ruling aren't always easy to interpret into modern jobs.  but if you need to wonder whether you're working or middle class then you need to look at a) your upbringing - did you reap the privileges of wealthy parents to provide you with educational or economic advances; b) your work - do you subsist through owning a business in which you profit from the work of other, or is your primary income through stocks and shares etc; c) land ownership - do you own land over and above that needed to support your immediate family.
> 
> if the answer to all three is no, then you're almost certainly working class.  of course, it's far more technical than this.  whenever someone makes a post like this you always get people saying _but, but... _but basically, you're going to be working class if you work and don't own the business!



Doesn't leave much room for a middle class does it? According to that definition I'd be working class. I can't say I feel very w/c compared to a lot of other people where I live.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 27, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Doesn't leave much room for a middle class does it? According to that definition I'd be working class. I can't say I feel very w/c compared to a lot of other people where I live.


 
no, and that's where it gets complicated.  because lots of people identify more with the middle classes than the working classes, so they see themselves as middle class, when they're not.

to me, the tropes of middle classdom are that of a _lite _version of the upper classes -  to own more land than you need - the landlord classes etc; to faciliate the work of the working classes - managerial classes; to create wealth for the upper classes - the bankers; etc etc.  just having a university education is not enough anymore, nor is owning a house (although over the last 10 years the working classes in london at least have been effectively priced out this).

Some of the signifiers of class have changed over the last 40 years, but the existence of class has not!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 27, 2014)

Winot said:


> There was an attempt to redefine class categories recently.


 
that attempt was interesting.  it's a bit early to say whether it will turn out to be accurate.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2014)

So if I quickly score myself on this

Land-ownership - not really, wife owns the house. By no means a massive pile, altho the garden is quite large.
Managerial class - can't even manage to do my own work let alone manage others.
Creating wealth for the upper classes - so far I've been a net drain on the finances of the company owner 

So am I one of those economically w/c but culturally m/c types then?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 27, 2014)

looks that way!


----------



## boohoo (Jan 27, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> that attempt was interesting.  it's a bit early to say whether it will turn out to be accurate.


According to the new definition, I am a *P*recariat which sounds like a breed of fish.


----------



## Winot (Jan 27, 2014)

TruXta said:


> So if I quickly score myself on this
> 
> Land-ownership - not really, wife owns the house. By no means a massive pile, altho the garden is quite large.
> Managerial class - *can't even manage to do my own work let alone manage others*.
> ...


 
Sounds like you're in danger of becoming economically out-of-working class


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2014)

boohoo said:


> According to the new definition, I am a *P*recariat which sounds like a breed of fish.


Also known to cause sudden and inexplicable changes in font size.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2014)

Winot said:


> Sounds like you're in danger of becoming economically out-of-working class


Could well happen.  Work for a start-up that's not making any money at all. It can only keep on not making money for so long before the plug is pulled.


----------



## Winot (Jan 27, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Could well happen.  Work for a start-up that's not making any money at all. It can only keep on not making money for so long before the plug is pulled.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2014)

Winot said:


>


Yeah. No indication that the plug will be pulled any time soon, but unless we start landing some contracts that aren't loss-makers we'll be mothballed within 6 months I reckon.


----------



## Winot (Jan 27, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Yeah. No indication that the plug will be pulled any time soon, but unless we start landing some contracts that aren't loss-makers we'll be mothballed within 6 months I reckon.


 
We act for a few tech start-ups.  It's a tough old business getting going.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2014)

Winot said:


> We act for a few tech start-ups.  It's a tough old business getting going.


It's not tech, but your point is still valid. Get the foot in the door and you're good. Fail to do so and you're on the garbage heap.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 27, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I'd nothing to do with it, but I'll still take kudos thankyeverymuch  The Swedes still have theirs and it shows.



Ooh, tell me more? How does it show? (Apologies for the Nordic derail, but I have been a bit taken aback by recent episodes of THE BRIDGE showing what sort of lifestyle very very very rich/posh Swedes have ... in some ways a lot blingier than all that talk of Jantelaven would have you believe ... but in other ways far more modest than UK or US billionaries would be. And it is fiction, after all.) And: I thought Norwegians were/are richer than Swedes now (so much so young Swedes are off going to find work in Norway rather than the other way around as was the case before) ... is that having any sort of effect on the egalitarian feel of Norway?

sorry, not trying to treat you as a token Scandi or anything! But given all the very fine detail involved in discussion of social classes here on urban ... I am particularly interested in what the 'signs' of each class are in other places, and particularly in countries which Brits might think are very classless.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 27, 2014)

TruXta said:


> So if I quickly score myself on this
> 
> Land-ownership - not really, wife owns the house. By no means a massive pile, altho the garden is quite large.
> Managerial class - can't even manage to do my own work let alone manage others.
> ...



I can't help thinking that it is probably stretching it a little to claim that you are economically working class on account of your wife owning the house. (The questionnaire accompanying the BBC article linked to above says you should count assets of your spouse).


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> Ooh, tell me more? How does it show? (Apologies for the Nordic derail, but I have been a bit taken aback by recent episodes of THE BRIDGE showing what sort of lifestyle very very very rich/posh Swedes have ... in some ways a lot blingier than all that talk of Jantelaven would have you believe ... but in other ways far more modest than UK or US billionaries would be. And it is fiction, after all.) And: I thought Norwegians were/are richer than Swedes now (so much so young Swedes are off going to find work in Norway rather than the other way around as was the case before) ... is that having any sort of effect on the egalitarian feel of Norway?
> 
> sorry, not trying to treat you as a token Scandi or anything! But given all the very fine detail involved in discussion of social classes here on urban ... I am particularly interested in what the 'signs' of each class are in other places, and particularly in countries which Brits might think are very classless.



In a very crude and generalised manner of speaking, they have a more politically, culturally and economically influential upper class than either of Norway and Finland (and I think Denmark). It's not a huge difference in day to day life, and as you say Norway is richer per capita these days, but I'd say still a more egalitarian society. One obvious marker of this is that if you drive around the Swedish heartland you can still see castles and manor houses and similar, which hardly exist at all in Norway.

Whilst legal and political privileges are pretty much gone for the Swedish aristocracy, there's still an acknowledgment of the right of nobility to exist as a class. And it goes without saying that they're a pretty right-wing bunch of cunts.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I can't help thinking that it is probably stretching it a little to claim that you are economically working class on account of your wife owning the house. (The questionnaire accompanying the BBC article linked to above says you should count assets of your spouse).


Fair enough, tho I wasn't using that BBC thingie. Still, owning a house doesn't automatically disqualify one from being w/c.


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2014)

TruXta said:


> It's not tech, but your point is still valid. Get the foot in the door and you're good. Fail to do so and you're on the garbage heap.


Garbage heap?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 27, 2014)

Self definitions of class are notoriously unreliable, often delusional and wilfully deceitful. What defines your class is the economic system. If you support capitalism you support the class system upon which it is predicated.


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2014)

Does anyone know if Etta's Kitchen is open? I can't get through on the phone.

http://www.ettasseafoodkitchen.com/


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2014)

Onket said:


> Garbage heap?


What's your problem, caller?


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2014)

Caller?


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

Anyway, some Brixton news and stories you may have missed, courtesy of BBuzz:

Saor Patrol set sporrans spinning at a packed Burns Night special at Brixton Hootananny
Bad news for residents of Herne Hill & Tulse Hill – SE24 is reported as London’s most burgled postcode!
Our picks of what’s on in Brixton this week: gigs, clubs & parties: Monday 27th January – Sunday 2nd February
The National Campaign for Education brings South London Education Question Time to Brixton on Thursday
Finances for Brixton Somerleyton Road redevelopment project – notes from public meeting
Arts and crafts supplies around Brixton – Kingshield Chemists, Cowling & Wilcox and more


----------



## colacubes (Jan 27, 2014)

Onket said:


> Does anyone know if Etta's Kitchen is open? I can't get through on the phone.
> 
> http://www.ettasseafoodkitchen.com/



Generally or today?  Cos if today, the market shuts in about 30 minutes so they're probably closing up.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 27, 2014)

Onket said:


> Garbage heap?





TruXta said:


> What's your problem, caller?



http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/americanism-watch.292076/


----------



## teuchter (Jan 27, 2014)

editor said:


> Anyway, some Brixton news and stories you may have missed, courtesy of BBuzz:
> 
> Saor Patrol set sporrans spinning at a packed Burns Night special at Brixton Hootananny
> Bad news for residents of Herne Hill & Tulse Hill – SE24 is reported as London’s most burgled postcode!
> ...


Am I alone in sometimes feeling that the Brixton Forum is increasingly becoming used as a page-hit generator for Brixton Buzz?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2014)

teuchter said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/americanism-watch.292076/


Up yours.


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Generally or today?  Cos if today, the market shuts in about 30 minutes so they're probably closing up.


I've been trying since quarter past 2.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 27, 2014)

Onket said:


> I've been trying since quarter past 2.



Ah.  Pass then.  Quite a lot of the restaurants don't open on Monday as it's the early closing day and quite, so it might be that.


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Ah.  Pass then.  Quite a lot of the restaurants don't open on Monday as it's the early closing day and quite, so it might be that.


Their website says they open Mondays. But then their website says they open at 11 when they don't (see other thread).


----------



## colacubes (Jan 27, 2014)

Onket said:


> Their website says they open Mondays. But then their website says they open at 11 when they don't (see other thread).



Tis a mystery for sure.


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2014)

Annoying is what it is. They are on their third and final chance.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Am I alone in sometimes feeling that the Brixton Forum is increasingly becoming used as a page-hit generator for Brixton Buzz?


Imagine. A single post containing several links to Brixton news in a Brixton news forum. That must be so annoying for you when you're reading a thread dedicated to Brixton news.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

Onket said:


> Does anyone know if Etta's Kitchen is open? I can't get through on the phone.
> 
> http://www.ettasseafoodkitchen.com/


As an aside, I think they're still cooking food upstairs at the 414 on Sundays if anyone has a sudden craving for live jazz and seafood.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

Just got this tweet but there's no website. Anyone know anything about the Brixton Project?


> *Shanthy *@Shanthy_S
> @brixtonbuzz Anyone around in Brixton between 1970 & 1979? If you'd like to share your memories for The Brixton Project please get in touch!


----------



## teuchter (Jan 27, 2014)

editor said:


> Imagine. A single post containing several links to Brixton news in a Brixton news forum. That must be so annoying for you when you're reading a thread dedicated to Brixton news.


Why can't we just have the Brixton news directly on the Brixton news thread (or in the Brixton Forum if it merits a dedicated thread), and link to that thread from Brixton Buzz rather than the other way around? Are Brixton Buzz readers more important than U75 forum posters? This forum depends on posters putting their time into making contributions, and it feels a little parasitical to use the traffic generated over many years by a community of active contributors to direct readers to another website.

At least provide a summary with a link to additional info on Brixton Buzz if needed. It is after all what the FAQ guidelines demand:




			
				FAQ said:
			
		

> *Content-free posts are not permitted.* Posts containing nothing more than links to websites or video files are not permitted. Please explain the nature and relevance of the linked content as a courtesy to users. Do not post up large amounts of cut and paste text. Make things easier for others by summarising the article and including a link to the unabridged version.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Why can't we just have the Brixton news directly on the Brixton news thread (or in the Brixton Forum if it merits a dedicated thread), and link to that thread from Brixton Buzz rather than the other way around?


Why can't you just stop whining over incredibly petty matters?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 27, 2014)

I look forward to incredibly petty rules being edited out of the FAQs, then.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I look forward to incredibly petty rules being edited out of the FAQs, then.


Feel free to post up your assorted moans and sundry whines in the appropriate forum (i.e. the feedback forum) where I'm sure the mods will be utterly fascinated to read your personal opinions on the matter.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

There seems to be a decent amount of regular pub quizzes starting up around Brixton now,with quiz nights at the Effra, Prince Regent, Trinity and the Elm Park Tavern.

My problem is that I start to take more of an interest in drinking and chatting than the questions half way through the night. Anyone go to any of these? Opinions?


----------



## leanderman (Jan 27, 2014)

editor said:


> There seems to be a decent amount of regular pub quizzes starting up around Brixton now,with quiz nights at the Effra, Prince Regent, Trinity and the Elm Park Tavern.
> 
> My problem is that I start to take more of an interest in drinking and chatting than the questions half way through the night. Anyone go to any of these? Opinions?



Completely agree: Went to the Elm Park one. Nightmarish. Ruined a night with mates.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 27, 2014)

editor said:


> There seems to be a decent amount of regular pub quizzes starting up around Brixton now,with quiz nights at the Effra, Prince Regent, Trinity and the Elm Park Tavern.
> 
> My problem is that I start to take more of an interest in drinking and chatting than the questions half way through the night. Anyone go to any of these? Opinions?





leanderman said:


> Completely agree: Went to the Elm Park one. Nightmarish. Ruined a night with mates.



Related problems include:

1) Victory most frequently going to teams who attend lots of quizzes and are familiar with the questions

2) The question setter giving you stupid questions such as this one, at the Elm Park Tavern: 'From a recent UN poll, which are the top ten countries in terms of satisfying tourists?'

3) Me always coming second


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

leanderman said:


> 3) Me always coming second


I usually prefer coming second as first prize is often wine, whereas I'm more low-rent on beer.


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't mind going to a specific pub to do a quiz, but going down the pub to find a quiz starting up (especially when you're a couple of pints in) can spoil an evening. 

Not quite as bad as finding a poetry night start up though,  which I did have once whilst tripping.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 27, 2014)

Wine for the winner, beer for the losers. Make them all drink Asti Spumante.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 27, 2014)

Pub quizzes have been ruined by technology, the last time I went to one I swear the winners 
had been on their smartphone googling the answers


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Self definitions of class are notoriously unreliable, often delusional and wilfully deceitful. What defines your class is the economic system. If you support capitalism you support the class system upon which it is predicated.



Used to have a friend who when drunk would declare me in or out of the proletariat: Granmothers both in service - in. Grammar school and design degree - out. Dad was a factory worker all his life - in. I worked in book publishing - out. Drinking pints of mild and swearing like a docker - in. Own business - out. First job was in a dog food factory - in. Bought my own flat - out.   It was entertaining.  

Don't like the BBC survey - No creative/educated-old-gits-with-assets-but-low-income class -  no catagory fits me. Not sure about the way it links financial and cultural wealth. Some rich people think they are 'cultured' because they buy this label or that designer. 

I've rarely known what 'class' I was supposed to be. As a queer I usually felt like I was sub culture/class, but now we're so fucking establishment I don't know anymore, perhaps I've worked my way through to middle class and back to working class?  Few people fit neatly into 'class' definitions - most systems seem to be about advertising or selling you stuff. Seems like everyone wants to label everyone else - labels can be useful shorthand - but they are limiting.

Liked #666 by the way - good rant.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 27, 2014)

editor said:


> There seems to be a decent amount of regular pub quizzes starting up around Brixton now,with quiz nights at the Effra, Prince Regent, Trinity and the Elm Park Tavern.
> 
> My problem is that I start to take more of an interest in drinking and chatting than the questions half way through the night. Anyone go to any of these? Opinions?



Love a quiz - great excuse to talk random rubbish. When else is all the misc shit I have in my head going to be of any use? and its all about teamwork. Used to go regularly to Regent one - good prize money. Best ever night was when as a team of three, all on benefits at the time, we won £146! - haven't been to any for a while now - since our best team member died a few years ago and we're a bit rubbish with out him. Also last time I went didn't think you could win unless you were under 30, really into music, or had a smart phone. There's no fun if you're not in with a hope of winning.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jan 27, 2014)

Is there anywhere in Brixton you can still get passport photos done in a photo booth?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 27, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Love a quiz - great excuse to talk random rubbish. When else is all the misc shit I have in my head going to be of any use? and its all about teamwork. Used to go regularly to Regent one - good prize money. Best ever night was when as a team of three, all on benefits at the time, we won £146! - haven't been to any for a while now - since our best team member died a few years ago and we're a bit rubbish with out him. Also last time I went didn't think you could win unless you were under 30, really into music, or had a smart phone. There's no fun if you're not in with a hope of winning.



Actually are there any potential local quiz teams who could use 2 old lesbians with a wide general knowledge, can name that 80s tune in one, can do cryptic clues, know interesting but otherwise useless shit and the girlf has really nice handwriting? pm me. We don't get out much these days.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Is there anywhere in Brixton you can still get passport photos done in a photo booth?


Ferndale Road post office.

More info here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...clapham-streatham.228221/page-2#post-12271251


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 27, 2014)

Dan U said:


> well given a lot of peoples impressions of the gentry, you wouldn't necessarily expect her to be interested in much apart from our money. but she has never put the rent up, they fix things when we ask the estate to do so, they maintain their properties generally pretty well and contribute a reasonable amount locally to things that go on - both financially and in other ways.
> 
> i dunno, i have been used to shit south london landlords so maybe my expectations were very low



Where I grew up was solidly working class. One half of Plymouth was working class area ( Docks and harbour for fishing fleet. 

Area around harbour was mainly privately rented. Back then 60s and 70s landlords did not put up rent and many people rented same places for years. 

Its forgotten that then private rents were often cheaper than Council flats. It was basic though. No bathrooms. There was Wash house down end of road. 

Its only recently that Buy to Let landlords etc became the norm. 

Private renting was more of a realistic option back then.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 27, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Is there anywhere in Brixton you can still get passport photos done in a photo booth?


If its actually for a passport, best get it done prof (photo printing places/chemist often do them), there are so many rules now - size of your head in frame, eye level, expression etc etc.


----------



## Manter (Jan 27, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> If its actually for a passport, best get it done prof (photo printing places/chemist often do them), there are so many rules now - size of your head in frame, eye level, expression etc etc.


Where's the best place in Brixton? I have to get a four month old photographed too


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

For what it's worth, I got mine done by the Sainsbury's right next to Duwich Hamlet's ground and it was a very high tech machine.


----------



## Manter (Jan 27, 2014)

editor said:


> For what it's worth, I got mine done by the Sainsbury's right next to Duwich Hamlet's ground and it was a very high tech machine.


Not sure I'd hold a baby up in a machine. Might be entertaining to try though


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 27, 2014)

Manter said:


> Where's the best place in Brixton? I have to get a four month old photographed too



the chemist at Herne Hill is brilliant for this.. he lays them down on a big appropriately coloured beanbag and gets the picture from above.  (The brilliant one which is chocka with baby stuff next to the Half Moon - fiveways - the guy who runs it is brilliant for help with babies too)


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 27, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Where I grew up was solidly working class. One half of Plymouth was working class area ( Docks and harbour for fishing fleet.
> 
> Area around harbour was mainly privately rented. Back then 60s and 70s landlords did not put up rent and many people rented same places for years.
> 
> ...



My gran, up north, rented a house and made living by letting rooms out to lodgers back then for years - mostly to navies working on the roads/ bridges.

Private only cheaper than council outside London. Eg. in 1982 in Preston rent for room in shared house £6.50 per week including heating, in London £30 pw including cockroaches.   Very difficult to find private rents at all in London in 80s. Changed with intro of ASTs and the abandoning of any rent controls in late 80s I think, gradually more and better quaity places to rent by 90s - but more expensive - it was sometimes cheaper to get a shared mortgage than to rent.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 27, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Why can't we just have the Brixton news directly on the Brixton news thread (or in the Brixton Forum if it merits a dedicated thread), and link to that thread from Brixton Buzz rather than the other way around? Are Brixton Buzz readers more important than U75 forum posters? This forum depends on posters putting their time into making contributions, and it feels a little parasitical to use the traffic generated over many years by a community of active contributors to direct readers to another website.



Some of my posts have been used in Brixton Buzz articles. As an active contributor to the boards I do not have a problem with that.

Also I have written for it when asked. 

Brixton Buzz does provide place where people can write a short piece about a particular topic. Which the Ed is quite happy to provide.  imo its useful resource for local people. It complements the Brixton board.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 27, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> the chemist at Herne Hill is brilliant for this.. he lays them down on a big appropriately coloured beanbag and gets the picture from above.  (The brilliant one which is chocka with baby stuff next to the Half Moon - fiveways - the guy who runs it is brilliant for help with babies too)



Mr Humbles at Fourway pharmacy did my last pics too. You only pay the once - not for all the ones with your eyes closed.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 27, 2014)

the chemist near the new sainsburys does photos, they take it for you with a big camera,


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 27, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Mr Humbles at Fourway pharmacy did my last pics too. You only pay the once - not for all the ones with your eyes closed.



oh yeah "Fourways".. I've added an extra "way"..   - I couldn't remember so counted the ways in my head - there are five though, thinking about it.

eta.. is Mr Humbles his real name?  He's been so helpful on a number of occasions..


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 27, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> My gran, up north, rented a house and made living by letting rooms out to lodgers back then for years - mostly to navies working on the roads/ bridges.
> 
> Private only cheaper than council outside London. Eg. in 1982 in Preston rent for room in shared house £6.50 per week including heating, in London £30 pw including cockroaches.   Very difficult to find private rents at all in London in 80s. Changed with intro of ASTs and the abandoning of any rent controls in late 80s I think, gradually more and better quaity places to rent by 90s - but more expensive - it was sometimes cheaper to get a shared mortgage than to rent.



I did say 60s and 70s. I think even in Plymouth things have changed since then. 

UR right a it was a change for the worse when rent controls were abandoned. As well as the particularly horrible ASTs. I used to know a couple of ( very old) people in London who had secure private tenancies. Landlords could not get them out or put up the rent dramatically.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 27, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Am I alone in sometimes feeling that the Brixton Forum is increasingly becoming used as a page-hit generator for Brixton Buzz?


I like the links - they are usually interesting. You don't have to click on them.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 27, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I did say 60s and 70s. I think even in Plymouth things have changed since then.
> 
> UR right a it was a change for the worse when rent controls were abandoned. As well as the particularly horrible ASTs. I used to know a couple of ( very old) people in London who had secure private tenancies. Landlords could not get them out or put up the rent dramatically.



Not many secure private tenancies about any more - very rare things now. Heard story once about guy who bought Parisian flat with very old lady as secure tenant, hoping to make a fortune selling once she died - but she out lived him.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 27, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Pub quizzes have been ruined by technology, the last time I went to one I swear the winners
> had been on their smartphone googling the answers


 I've seen that a load of times.  Bunch of young guys, half of them with their hands under the table, looking furtive.......


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 27, 2014)

Sirena said:


> I've seen that a load of times.  Bunch of young guys, half of them with their hands under the table, looking furtive.......


wankers


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 27, 2014)

Sirena said:


> I've seen that a load of times.  Bunch of young guys, half of them with their hands under the table, looking furtive.......



and they were cheating


----------



## Manter (Jan 27, 2014)

Sirena said:


> I've seen that a load of times.  Bunch of young guys, half of them with their hands under the table, looking furtive.......


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 27, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> oh yeah "Fourways".. I've added an extra "way"..   - I couldn't remember so counted the ways in my head - there are five though, thinking about it.
> 
> eta.. is Mr Humbles his real name?  He's been so helpful on a number of occasions..



Yes he really is called Mr Humbles.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 27, 2014)

Winot said:


> There was an attempt to redefine class categories recently.
> 
> Smick are you an "emergent service worker"?



Thats interesting link.

Comes from work of Pierre Bourdieu Unlike traditional class analysis he looked at effect of culture. 

Proud to be a member of the Precariat. (With higher than average cultural and social capital )

Link does say that:



> "It's what's in the middle which is really interesting and exciting, there's a much more fuzzy area between the traditional working class and traditional middle class.
> 
> "There's the emergent workers and the new affluent workers who are different groups of people who won't necessarily see themselves as working or middle class.



Its the "fuzzy" area that el-ahrairah points out is where most of the argument takes place. Looks to me that some of these categories in Marxist terms are working class. In Marxism its your relationship to the means of production ( you do not own them) and the fact that your surplus labour is used to make profit that counts. Not whether you read the Guardian or like Opera.

BTW I think the assumption that the higher classes have more cultural capital is incorrect. The survey makes assumptions about high and low forms of culture that are ideological in themselves.

Apart from that the survey is in line with the way Capitalism has changed since time of Marx.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 28, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Why can't we just have the Brixton news directly on the Brixton news thread (or in the Brixton Forum if it merits a dedicated thread), and link to that thread from Brixton Buzz rather than the other way around? Are Brixton Buzz readers more important than U75 forum posters? This forum depends on posters putting their time into making contributions, and it feels a little parasitical to use the traffic generated over many years by a community of active contributors to direct readers to another website.
> 
> At least provide a summary with a link to additional info on Brixton Buzz if needed. It is after all what the FAQ guidelines demand:



Bloggers do tend to encourage interactions to generate traffic and articles. I am happy for the editor to collate information off us posters as long as that he is clear that that is what he is doing (which most of the time he is).


----------



## Onket (Jan 28, 2014)

There's a thread in feedback about the constant Brixton Buzz spamming.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 28, 2014)

Well here you go guys, about  the police activity

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-hunt-chemical-substances.html#ixzz2rftmZnYk


----------



## Onket (Jan 28, 2014)

I wonder why the filth's faces are blurred. Is that a new thing?


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2014)

Ooh! Reggae legend Ziggy Marley to play the Electric Brixton, Wednesday 23rd April 2014,
Tickets go on sale on the 29th at 10am.  I think I need a press pass 

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...e-electric-brixton-wednesday-23rd-april-2014/


----------



## Manter (Jan 28, 2014)

Onket said:


> I wonder why the filth's faces are blurred. Is that a new thing?


Think it's because they're counter terrorism.

Interesting it's a diplomat's son... How the hell did he (allegedly) get involved in something like that?

God, I must be bored, speculating pointlessly on news stories. Ho hum


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Ooh! Reggae legend Ziggy Marley to play the Electric Brixton, Wednesday 23rd April 2014,
> Tickets go on sale on the 29th at 10am.  I think I need a press pass
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...e-electric-brixton-wednesday-23rd-april-2014/



this one caught my eye as well...............
http://electricbrixton.uk.com/events-article.php?id=437
......should appeal to veterans who remember the legendary shows at the Academy


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> this one caught my eye as well...............
> http://electricbrixton.uk.com/events-article.php?id=437
> ......should appeal to veterans who remember the legendary shows at the Academy


Waaaay back when I did some recording with Alex from the Orb. Never saw the light of day but he sure was interesting to work with. :0


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Waaaay back when I did some recording with Alex from the Orb. Never saw the light of day but he sure was interesting to work with. :0


the history of the orb and related projects would feature many local people and places, someone should write a book


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 28, 2014)

Theres an op to donate blood today at the Assembly hall beside the town hall... I've just come from there and it's fairly quiet at the moment...


----------



## clandestino (Jan 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Ooh! Reggae legend Ziggy Marley to play the Electric Brixton, Wednesday 23rd April 2014,
> Tickets go on sale on the 29th at 10am.  I think I need a press pass
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...e-electric-brixton-wednesday-23rd-april-2014/



I interviewed Ziggy Marley when I was starting out as a music journalist. I must have been 19, maybe 20, and he was the same age pretty much. He had a reputation for being hard to understand in interviews because of his thick Jamaican accent and the writer who came out of the interview room before me, who was much older than us, maybe in their 30s (the horror!), complained that they hadn't been able to understand much. I went in, he must have taken one look at this scruffy indie kid the same age as him, and decided to stop winding people up, as he was polite and perfectly understandable. He was a nice guy, good to hear he's still at it (unlike me).


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 29, 2014)

Morning campers. 

Can anyone tell me whether Tumbles the laundrette on Railton Road is still open? My washing machine has decided to give up just when I need it most.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 29, 2014)

editor said:


> Ooh! Reggae legend Ziggy Marley to play the Electric Brixton, Wednesday 23rd April 2014,
> Tickets go on sale on the 29th at 10am.  I think I need a press pass
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...e-electric-brixton-wednesday-23rd-april-2014/



I'd like to go but I only know 'Conscious Party', which I owned as a teenager. Loved it so I would hope he played some of it.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2014)

There appears to be some kind of botched police raid going on opposite the block with a cop with a 'door buster' haplessly banging away at the entrance to the house next to the dreaded bookies. They appear to have bashed in the lower glass pane and buggered off.


----------



## Casaubon (Jan 29, 2014)

Jay Rayner is recording an edition of his R4 'culinary panel programme' Kitchen Cabinet in Brixton on 25th Feb.
You can apply for tickets here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/showsandtours/shows/shows/kitchen_cabinet_2014 

(I hope this doesn't spark another 'Jay Rayner - Evil or Not?' debate. I quite like him)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 29, 2014)

editor said:


> Anyway, some Brixton news and stories you may have missed, c
> 
> 
> Bad news for residents of Herne Hill & Tulse Hill – SE24 is reported as London’s most burgled postcode!


This massive sign was on Landor Road this morning:







Full text: "Metropolitan Police TSG are tackling burglary in this area"

Rather unnerving! And not a copper to be seen anywhere.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 29, 2014)

editor said:


> There seems to be a decent amount of regular pub quizzes starting up around Brixton now,with quiz nights at the Effra, Prince Regent, Trinity and the Elm Park Tavern.
> 
> My problem is that I start to take more of an interest in drinking and chatting than the questions half way through the night. Anyone go to any of these? Opinions?


There's also a good one at the Grosvenor on Tuesdays. Locals take it in turns to be quizmaster. Very friendly and usually only 5 or 6 teams.



cuppa tee said:


> Pub quizzes have been ruined by technology, the last time I went to one I swear the winners
> had been on their smartphone googling the answers



The key is to set questions which are not easily google-able.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There's also a good one at the Grosvenor on Tuesdays. Locals take it in turns to be quizmaster. Very friendly and usually only 5 or 6 teams.
> 
> 
> 
> The key is to set questions which are not easily google-able.


What have I got in my pockets is a good one.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 29, 2014)

The Cambria quiz has a rule: anyone found using their phone to find answers has to run around the pub naked. 

No one appears to cheat!


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 29, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Theres an op to donate blood today at the Assembly hall beside the town hall... I've just come from there and it's fairly quiet at the moment...



There is also a blood donation centre in Margaret street near Oxford street. Its open Monday to Friday and some evenings. Its easy to make a convenient appointment. The staff are friendly.

Men can give blood every 12 weeks and women every 16 weeks. 

You need to register online first. Not much info is needed to register. They want to encourage people to donate.

When you go to donate blood they give you questionnaire about your health etc. Its all confidential.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 29, 2014)

should be lively around the town hall from 6pm today... housing activists and college defenders will be appearing to try somehow to make the council see some sense...
hopefully the college crew will be going for another dander about town....


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 29, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> should be lively around the town hall from 6pm today... housing activists and college defenders will be appearing to try somehow to make the council see some sense...
> hopefully the college crew will be going for another dander about town....



would be cool if we took a visit to Icelands too?


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> would be cool if we took a visit to Icelands too?


Frosty Jack at £7 for 6 litres?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 29, 2014)

Onket said:


> Frosty Jack at £7 for 6 litres?


is it in the bin?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 29, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> would be cool if we took a visit to Icelands too?



In fairness to Iceland, they've made a statement distancing themselves from with the actions of the CPS:

http://about.iceland.co.uk/_assets/files/Prosecution-for-waste-food-theft-29-1-14.pdf


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 29, 2014)

aye... read that.. they are lacking somewhat though in the amount of 'waste' food they distribute though?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 29, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> aye... read that.. they are lacking somewhat though in the amount of 'waste' food they distribute though?



Oh, I couldn't agree more on that front.  Same as most of the major supermarkets.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 29, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Oh, I couldn't agree more on that front.  Same as most of the major supermarkets.


perhaps sadly this may give us an opportunity to highlight this....


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> is it in the bin?


It can be after you sick it back up again.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 29, 2014)

Onket said:


> It can be after you sick it back up again.



anyhows the college crew are meeting up outside the college at 5.30.... just bounced into Alex and he is all buzzing as the council are gonna accept a 'question'....


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2014)

I might try and get down to the town hall around 6pm to grab a few photos.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 29, 2014)

editor said:


> I might try and get down to the town hall around 6pm to grab a few photos.


All very well - but how do you get the agenda etc on the new website. I can't find it anywhere.
All sorts of instructions about how to love Lambeth, stand for the council even - but nothing at all about the most important event du jour!


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2014)

Granada Cars seem to have left their Coldharbour Lane office with undue haste











More here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...coldharbour-lane-brixton-closes-unexpectedly/


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2014)

Just came across this pic of the back of the Viaduct development. They'll certainly feel a freight train going by!


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 30, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> This massive sign was on Landor Road this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CFY


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jan 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Just came across this pic of the back of the Viaduct development. They'll certainly feel a freight train going by!



Our flat on CHL backs onto the same line but further down towards Loughborough Junction where the track are even closer to the buildings. You never really notice the trains funnily enough. The traffic out front is much worse.


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2014)

Really? The Barrier Block does a bit of a shimmy whenever a heavy freight train rumbles by.


----------



## Nedrop (Jan 30, 2014)

Those freight trains shake my place up down near Loughborough Junction too

Find the traffic more of an issue to be honest, never seems to die down even in the real witching hours, and whilst i applaud what i assume is a planning regulation that new places must have sash windows to match the area they are guff at keeping noise out!


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2014)

Nedrop said:


> Those freight trains shake my place up down near Loughborough Junction too
> 
> Find the traffic more of an issue to be honest, never seems to die down even in the real witching hours, and whilst i applaud what i assume is a planning regulation that new places must have sash windows to match the area they are guff at keeping noise out!


I rather like hearing the trains go by. Traffic noise is far less pleasing.


----------



## passivejoe (Jan 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Just came across this pic of the back of the Viaduct development. They'll certainly feel a freight train going by!



That's a great view. Noise and rumbling aside, I'd love to look out of my window and see that.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 30, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Our flat on CHL backs onto the same line but further down towards Loughborough Junction where the track are even closer to the buildings. You never really notice the trains funnily enough. The traffic out front is much worse.



I'm close to the line and get earthquakes with some freight trains, with stuff visibly shaking around.

Traffic noise is more of a disturbance though, and the house also shakes sometimes if a lorry goes over a speed bump too fast.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 30, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I'm close to the line and get earthquakes with some freight trains, with stuff visibly shaking around.
> 
> Traffic noise is more of a disturbance though, and the house also shakes sometimes if a lorry goes over a speed bump too fast.



Our play street experiment on Saturday shows this is very much of a 'car city' - sadly.

Drivers believe they have a right to race down residential streets. 

One woman, who objected to us closing the road for an hour, with official approval, said: 'But this is my cut-through.'


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 30, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Our play street experiment on Saturday shows this is very much of a 'car city' - sadly.
> 
> Drivers believe they have a right to race down residential streets.
> 
> One woman, who objected to us closing the road for an hour, with official approval, said: 'But this is my cut-through.'



Noticed this attitude was very common when i was at Urban Art Fair last year, countless irate motorists.


----------



## passivejoe (Jan 30, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Our play street experiment on Saturday shows this is very much of a 'car city' - sadly.
> 
> Drivers believe they have a right to race down residential streets.
> 
> One woman, who objected to us closing the road for an hour, with official approval, said: 'But this is my cut-through.'



Living on the Brixton Hill end of Arodene Road, I find the cut through that people take from the Tulse Hill end of BWL, via Josephine Avenue, Helix Gardens and Arodene Road to Brixton Hill very irritating... just so that people can avoid the traffic lights at the end of Brixton water lane. The people that use it invariably drive over 30 miles an hour. 

In fact, since the council relaid Arodene Road a few months ago, traffic has sped up enormously. I wonder if we could apply for speed bumps?

And while I'm at it, why the fuck to drivers think its appropriate to beep as they go around corners? Just slow down and look. Jesus.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 30, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> That's a great view. Noise and rumbling aside, I'd love to look out of my window and see that.


There is a wonderful little house on Pulross Road built right up to the track - has a big window you can watch trains rush by. I went to an Open House there one year.


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2014)

The beautiful Bradys clock tower.  I'm still angry at our useless 'co-operative' council for snubbing all the local efforts to keep the place open as a community resource.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 30, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> And while I'm at it, why the fuck to drivers think its appropriate to beep as they go around corners? Just slow down and look. Jesus.



I used to live on a 90degree bend near the Ferndale Sports Centre which brought with it constant beeping as motorists flung their cars blindly round the corner. At least once a week you would hear a beep followed by a short screech, a crash - then lots of swearing. One time the fire brigade had to untangle the two cars and disperse the spilt fuel.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 30, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Our play street experiment on Saturday shows this is very much of a 'car city' - sadly.
> 
> Drivers believe they have a right to race down residential streets.
> 
> One woman, who objected to us closing the road for an hour, with official approval, said: 'But this is my cut-through.'



I hope you persevere with your play street thing, in spite of irate motorists.

It's like cycling...the more people that do it, the more car drivers are forced to get used to it and realise they don't own the streets.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 30, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> And while I'm at it, why the fuck to drivers think its appropriate to beep as they go around corners? Just slow down and look. Jesus.


Means that if you're halfway through crossing the road, you've got half a second to prepare to be run over.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jan 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Really? The Barrier Block does a bit of a shimmy whenever a heavy freight train rumbles by.


Yeah, we shake a bit when a freight goes past. What I really meant was that the trains disturb me less because I like hearing them go past. It can be quite comforting, whereas the constant traffic out front does my head in.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 30, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Yeah, we shake a bit when a freight goes past. What I really meant was that the trains disturb me less because I like hearing them go past. It can be quite comforting, whereas the constant traffic out front does my head in.



Same here.  During my (all too frequent) insomniac episodes, I quite like the comforting sound of the trains starting to go past when they get going in the morning.  We do get the shakes with the freight trains too.


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Same here.  During my (all too frequent) insomniac episodes, I quite like the comforting sound of the trains starting to go past when they get going in the morning.  We do get the shakes with the freight trains too.


Must have been _even better_ when it was steam trains going by, back in the day


----------



## leanderman (Jan 30, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I hope you persevere with your play street thing, in spite of irate motorists.
> 
> It's like cycling...the more people that do it, the more car drivers are forced to get used to it and realise they don't own the streets.



Thanks. It was a very dispiriting day but, you are right, we must not give in.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 30, 2014)

We shake too when the freight trains go past in the wee small hours.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 30, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> Living on the Brixton Hill end of Arodene Road, I find the cut through that people take from the Tulse Hill end of BWL, via Josephine Avenue, Helix Gardens and Arodene Road to Brixton Hill very irritating... just so that people can avoid the traffic lights at the end of Brixton water lane. The people that use it invariably drive over 30 miles an hour.
> 
> In fact, since the council relaid Arodene Road a few months ago, traffic has sped up enormously. I wonder if we could apply for speed bumps?
> 
> And while I'm at it, why the fuck to drivers think its appropriate to beep as they go around corners? Just slow down and look. Jesus.


It would never even occur to me! I just wait at the traffic lights. Hendo reckons we've got more traffic on Mayall Rd these days as a result of all the traffic calming measures on Railton. Which many people campaigned for because of the ridiculous speeds people would drive at.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Must have been _even better_ when it was steam trains going by, back in the day



I reckon the air pollution might get to you after a while, though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2014)

editor said:


> The beautiful Bradys clock tower.  I'm still angry at our useless 'co-operative' council for snubbing all the local efforts to keep the place open as a community resource.


by 'community resource' do you mean 'pub'?


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> by 'community resource' do you mean 'pub'?


Not just a pub. There were plans for it to offer rehearsal space, community meeting rooms, cafe etc etc.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 30, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Thanks. It was a very dispiriting day but, you are right, we must not give in.


it does take time to get something like that going - did you/could you have leaflets to give to irate motorists?   if you do it once a month by august of this year you will have so much more support from people in your street and they will band together more to stop drivers.  If it was the cut through-ers that were most irate can you have a notice/stewards that stop them before they cut through?   
I think it's ace what  you did and I hope it goes from strength to strength


----------



## leanderman (Jan 30, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> it does take time to get something like that going - did you/could you have leaflets to give to irate motorists?   if you do it once a month by august of this year you will have so much more support from people in your street and they will band together more to stop drivers.  If it was the cut through-ers that were most irate can you have a notice/stewards that stop them before they cut through?
> I think it's ace what  you did and I hope it goes from strength to strength



Good ideas. Thank you. Handing out notices is a must. Even if, as on Saturday, they drive straight through the stewards! Buying some big 
ROAD 
CLOSED
signs too


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 30, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Good ideas. Thank you. Handing out notices is a must. Even if, as on Saturday, they drive straight through the stewards! Buying some big
> ROAD
> CLOSED
> signs too


I am not a driver any more and more than a decade of being a pedestrian has firmly put me in that camp but I can dimly remember that driving gave me a completely different mind set

there was a fire evacuation from our building last week (stay with me its relevant) and many people were pouring out of the building onto a narrow pavement and spilling onto a small road that is a cut through and I jumped in the road to stop the traffic - I used to be a primary school teacher and I thought my teacher super powers were with me.  They were not.  An irate white van nearly ran me down as I incredulously looked at him fuming behind the wheel and wondering why he wasn't stopping when he MUST be able to see that we were having a fire evacuation and that we NEEDED the road.  He narrowly missed lots of students as he swerved at fairly high speed to avoid me  and I realised that I could have caused all sorts of difficulties and that outside of a primary school trip I should not try to stop traffic and urge others into the path of oncoming irate traffic!


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2014)

Remember that Streatham terror raid last week? Turns out the kid had innocently signed for a dodgy package for his neighbour!

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...jor-terror-raid-in-wyatt-park-road-streatham/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 30, 2014)

Pedestrians are to reclaim traffic-plagued residential streets under a new 'home zone' scheme. (1999)
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/411797.stm


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Remember that Streatham terror raid last week? Turns out the kid had innocently signed for a dodgy package for his neighbour!
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...jor-terror-raid-in-wyatt-park-road-streatham/


 So now all that remains to be answered is where is the package of deadly poison?

The poor Sutcliffe family. They have been very dignified about it all in the reposts I have seen.
I wonder if they get help to put their house and garden back together?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 30, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> So now all that remains to be answered is where is the package of deadly poison?


iirc some banker lady used it to poison her mum - but it didn't work and now she's been caught by the fuzz. Front page of the Evening Standard today.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...ers-diet-coke-with-deadly-poison-9096149.html

Fucking lol at the coppers - did it really take them three days to work out he'd innocently signed for the parcel? No wonder they end up shooting Brazilian electricians and mudering news papersellers. Idiots.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 30, 2014)

also in the Evening sub Standard, massive police raid in Angell Town this morning. They actually found something this time: 300 rocks of crack 







http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...d-at-notorious-brixtonbased-gang-9095533.html


----------



## story (Jan 30, 2014)

This one looks absurdly pleased with himself.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 30, 2014)

leanderman the play street idea is great, you have my full support. I'd love to do something like that on my road. The sooner we can reclaim some of this great city of ours back from the motorcar, the better. We need a liveable city that works for people, not just motorists.

Unfortunately, driving seems to bring the worst out in people - especially in London, where the aggression can get to spectacular levels within seconds. In 15 years of cycling daily in London I've been spat at, verbally and physically abused, had cars and vans driven at me, had stuff thrown at me etc etc - merely for asserting my place on the road. A minority of London drivers are total cunts on the road and think it's their right to speed around wherever they want - and use their car as a weapon if necessary. It's totally unacceptable for people to speed through a supposed 'play street' which is closed to cars and where kids are playing. What happens to some people when they get behind the wheel??   Complete craziness can happen when some London drivers are delayed for mere seconds (…yet most seem more than happy to sit in traffic jams for most of their journey).

Next time, can you park a car across the road or build a pile of bricks or something?


----------



## leanderman (Jan 30, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> leanderman the play street idea is great, you have my full support. I'd love to do something like that on my road. The sooner we can reclaim some of this great city of ours back from the motorcar, the better. We need a liveable city that works for people, not just motorists.
> 
> Unfortunately, driving seems to bring the worst out in people - especially in London, where the aggression can get to spectacular levels within seconds. In 15 years of cycling daily in London I've been spat at, verbally and physically abused, had cars and vans driven at me, had stuff thrown at me etc etc - merely for asserting my place on the road. A minority of London drivers are total cunts on the road and think it's their right to speed around wherever they want - and use their car as a weapon if necessary. It's totally unacceptable for people to speed through a supposed 'play street' which is closed to cars and where kids are playing. What happens to some people when they get behind the wheel??
> 
> Next time, can you park a car across the road or build a pile of bricks or something?



@brixtonhatter I love you like my wife


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 30, 2014)

lol!


----------



## teuchter (Jan 31, 2014)

I assume you folk are familiar with this project

http://www.wormworks.com/roadwitch/pages/trialcontents.htm

Some instances of irate drivers here

http://www.wormworks.com/roadwitch/pages/roomrageguy.htm

That was Oxford, though. I reckon in South London you're dealing with a whole extra level of Angry Motorist.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

teuchter said:


> .





> When I phoned Thames Valley Police to tell them someone had deliberately set fire to my property, they asked some questions over the phone but did not think it was necessary to come to the house,* even though I had extra mince pies.*


----------



## T & P (Jan 31, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> also in the Evening sub Standard, massive police raid in Angell Town this morning. They actually found something this time: 300 rocks of crack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That photo reminds me of Life of Brian. "We've found a spoon, sir!"


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2014)

Thursday nights can still be pretty bloody fabulous in Brixton


----------



## Ms T (Jan 31, 2014)

Lambeth have begun cracking down on people who can't get all their rubbish in their new, smaller bins and close the lid.  A few houses on our street have had two lots of warning stickers on their bins, and now they are refusing to empty them.  What exactly are they expecting them to do?  They are clearly not using their waste bins (they are still outside on the street) but presumably the rubbish will just pile up until it's removed by the council.  Just as large items Lambeth now charges to take away are dumped on street corners.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 31, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Lambeth have begun cracking down on people who can't get all their rubbish in their new, smaller bins and close the lid.  A few houses on our street have had two lots of warning stickers on their bins, and now they are refusing to empty them.  What exactly are they expecting them to do?  They are clearly not using their waste bins (they are still outside on the street) but presumably the rubbish will just pile up until it's removed by the council.  Just as large items Lambeth now charges to take away are dumped on street corners.



It's a shambles. Streets much worse. 

But some people can't be bothered to recycle, or put their bins out, or back in, or close the lid or do anything really.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 31, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> also in the Evening sub Standard, massive police raid in Angell Town this morning. They actually found something this time: 300 rocks of crack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rushy (Jan 31, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It's a shambles. Streets much worse.
> 
> But some people can't be bothered to recycle, or put their bins out, or back in, or close the lid or do anything really.


There are loads of those new little recycling bins all over the streets, already broken. They are going to be a disaster.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 31, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Lambeth have begun cracking down on people who can't get all their rubbish in their new, smaller bins and close the lid.  A few houses on our street have had two lots of warning stickers on their bins, and now they are refusing to empty them.  What exactly are they expecting them to do?  They are clearly not using their waste bins (they are still outside on the street) but presumably the rubbish will just pile up until it's removed by the council.  Just as large items Lambeth now charges to take away are dumped on street corners.


There are only two of us in my house at the  moment, but when there were 4, I imagine it would be quite tricky to keep to the rules.  Our bin men appear to be reasonable (they took a broken clothes drier which wouldn't fit in the bin) - I wonder if the warning stickers are because people are not separating out recycling?

The new bins aren't very stable either, the wind blows mine over all the time.

Interestingly, the food waste box has made me consider having my own compost bin - If I'm going to go the trouble of separating it out, I may as well have the resultant compost.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 31, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> There are only two of us in my house at the  moment, but when there were 4, I imagine it would be quite tricky to keep to the rules.  Our bin men appear to be reasonable (they took a broken clothes drier which wouldn't fit in the bin) - I wonder if the warning stickers are because people are not separating out recycling?
> 
> The new bins aren't very stable either, the wind blows mine over all the time.
> 
> Interestingly, the food waste box has made me consider having my own compost bin - If I'm going to go the trouble of separating it out, I may as well have the resultant compost.



I doubted the smaller bin would work for the five of us. 

But it does - we recycle a bit more and the food waste box works too.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 31, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I doubted the smaller bin would work for the five of us.
> 
> But it does - we recycle a bit more and the food waste box works too.


I'm finding I usually put out 1 or 2 Tesco carrier bags of rubbish a week. The rest is recycling or compost (mostly coffee grounds ).


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 31, 2014)

Ummm, i rinse my coffee grounds down the sink.


----------



## Manter (Jan 31, 2014)

We're sticking to the bin etc (v proud of the fact we have almost zero food waste, veg peelings and tea bags and that's it) but out neighbour isn't.  Piles of rubbish rifled through by foxes already... Roll on summer


----------



## Manter (Jan 31, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Ummm, i rinse my coffee grounds down the sink.


I used to till the drains got blocked and it cost a couple of hundred quid to sort them


----------



## colacubes (Jan 31, 2014)

Manter said:


> I used to till the drains got blocked and it cost a couple of hundred quid to sort them




Snap.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 31, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Ummm, i rinse my coffee grounds down the sink.



Can end up blocking the sink, especially if you also put fat down there.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 31, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Ummm, i rinse my coffee grounds down the sink.



Me too. Didn't think to put them in the food waste. Oh the power of urban.


----------



## Manter (Jan 31, 2014)

<<Drain related blockage solidarity fistbump>>


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 31, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Can end up blocking the sink, especially if you also put fat down there.



Oh, i'm very careful with any fat; always disposing of it in a responsible manner.
I grind my coffee beans fine, perhaps yours are coarse? I might need to rethink disposal of my grounds but i'm not into recycling. Does that make me bad?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 31, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Oh, i'm very careful with any fat; always disposing of it in a responsible manner.
> I grind my coffee beans fine, perhaps yours are coarse? I might need to rethink disposal of my grounds but i'm not into recycling. Does that make me bad?



I would - failing that I know a good plumber for when your sink blocks!  Get one of those plughole covers - it'll collect on there and then you can just bin them or compost them depending on your preference


----------



## Rushy (Jan 31, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Me too. Didn't think to put them in the food waste. Oh the power of urban.


Apparently they are great sprinkled around the bases of plants which need ericacious compost (rhododendrons, camelias etc..)


----------



## Rushy (Jan 31, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Ummm, i rinse my coffee grounds down the sink.


Bit of a waste of water, I reckon. Once they're used they plonk out of the filter in a nice tidy block. Somehow whenever I've tried washing them down the sink I end up making a right old mess.


----------



## technical (Jan 31, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> Living on the Brixton Hill end of Arodene Road, I find the cut through that people take from the Tulse Hill end of BWL, via Josephine Avenue, Helix Gardens and Arodene Road to Brixton Hill very irritating... just so that people can avoid the traffic lights at the end of Brixton water lane. The people that use it invariably drive over 30 miles an hour.
> 
> In fact, since the council relaid Arodene Road a few months ago, traffic has sped up enormously. I wonder if we could apply for speed bumps?
> 
> And while I'm at it, why the fuck to drivers think its appropriate to beep as they go around corners? Just slow down and look. Jesus.



I used to live at the other end of Arodene, near Helix Rd and people beeping their horns as they came round the corner used to drive me nuts. Basically an excuse to go faster. 

They're also resurfacing Elm Park at the minute - removing the potholes will inevitably mean faster traffic along there


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 31, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Apparently they are great sprinkled around the bases of plants which need ericacious compost (rhododendrons, camelias etc..)


I did plant a camelia once, but it died.  I have a small north facing garden surrounded by trees and nothing will grow there. It may be optimistic to think that that homemade compost will turn this around.  I'm also worried that it will smell.


Rushy said:


> Bit of a waste of water, I reckon. Once they're used they plonk out of the filter in a nice tidy block. Somehow whenever I've tried washing them down the sink I end up making a right old mess.


Are we talking different coffee making equipment here?  With a cafetiere, you have to scrape out the grounds with a spoon, and if you only made one cup, it's easier to rinse them down the sink.  But I'm a changed woman now, I'm going to compost.

Or possibly the scare stories about drains have had an effect.


----------



## Manter (Jan 31, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> I did plant a camelia once, but it died.  I have a small north facing garden surrounded by trees and nothing will grow there. It may be optimistic to think that that homemade compost will turn this around.  I'm also worried that it will smell.
> 
> Are we talking different coffee making equipment here?  With a cafetiere, you have to scrape out the grounds with a spoon, and if you only made one cup, it's easier to rinse them down the sink.  But I'm a changed woman now, I'm going to compost.
> 
> Or possibly the scare stories about drains have had an effect.


I can give you some cuttings of amazing shade loving plants a bit later in the year. And the trick with compost is to leave it long enough 

Just call me Alan titchmarsh


----------



## Rushy (Jan 31, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> I did plant a camelia once, but it died.  I have a small north facing garden surrounded by trees and nothing will grow there. It may be optimistic to think that that homemade compost will turn this around.  I'm also worried that it will smell.
> 
> Are we talking different coffee making equipment here?  With a cafetiere, you have to scrape out the grounds with a spoon, and if you only made one cup, it's easier to rinse them down the sink.  But I'm a changed woman now, I'm going to compost.
> 
> Or possibly the scare stories about drains have had an effect.



Ahhhh. Yep. I use one of these.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 31, 2014)

Manter said:


> I can give you some cuttings of amazing shade loving plants a bit later in the year. And the trick with compost is to leave it long enough
> 
> Just call me Alan titchmarsh


What have you got, Titters? I have loads of shade. I'll swap you some red dogwoods...


----------



## nagapie (Jan 31, 2014)

Manter said:


> I can give you some cuttings of amazing shade loving plants a bit later in the year. And the trick with compost is to leave it long enough
> 
> Just call me Alan titchmarsh



Yes, please. We have the same north-facing problem but with less trees.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 31, 2014)

Rushy said:


> What have you got, Titters? I have loads of shade. I'll swap you some red dogwoods...


Red Dogwoods look nice but I have nothing to swap 

Well, nothing in the garden anyway.  Would you accept cake instead?  

Maybe we could start a Brixton Barter thread.


----------



## passivejoe (Jan 31, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It's a shambles. Streets much worse.
> 
> But some people can't be bothered to recycle, or put their bins out, or back in, or close the lid or do anything really.



There's been a definite increase in the amount of rubbish strewn across the street after the binmen have been.  Semi-apocalyptic on Tuesday mornings down our road.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 31, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Red Dogwoods look nice but I have nothing to swap
> 
> Well, nothing in the garden anyway.  Would you accept cake instead?
> 
> Maybe we could start a Brixton Barter thread.


You're welcome to have a couple of well rooted ones. And in a couple of months you could have as many cuttings as you like!
I have a feeling that my girlfriend would consider eating another woman's home made cake to be the greatest act of infidelity.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 31, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I have a feeling that my girlfriend would consider eating another woman's home made cake to be the greatest act of infidelity.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 31, 2014)

It's unfortunate that the new bin regime has concided with the windiest couple of months I can remember in my 15 years in London.


----------



## story (Jan 31, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Lambeth have begun cracking down on people who can't get all their rubbish in their new, smaller bins and close the lid.  A few houses on our street have had two lots of warning stickers on their bins, and now they are refusing to empty them.  What exactly are they expecting them to do?  They are clearly not using their waste bins (they are still outside on the street) but presumably the rubbish will just pile up until it's removed by the council.  Just as large items Lambeth now charges to take away are dumped on street corners.




I sneak my excess into the less full bins of my neighbours.... Well, I say _sneak_, but it's only that I do it late at night, and knocking on their door to ask if I might do so is likely to piss them off more than simply adding an extra bin-bag to their bin would do. 

Dexter Deadwood : How _does_ one dispose of kitchen fats and oils in a responsible and sensible manner? I don't want to put it down the plug, but if I put it in the bin it just trickles down and forms bin-juice and osmoses through the plastic into the bottom of the bin.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

story said:


> I sneak my excess into the less full bins of my neighbours.... Well, I say _sneak_, but it's only that I do it late at night, and knocking on their door to ask if I might do so is likely to piss them off more than simply adding an extra bin-bag to their bin would do.
> 
> Dexter Deadwood : How _does_ one dispose of kitchen fats and oils in a responsible and sensible manner? I don't want to put it down the plug, but if I put it in the bin it just trickles down and forms bin-juice and osmoses through the plastic into the bottom of the bin.


Wait til it's cooled down, put it in a bag with no holes in it.


----------



## story (Jan 31, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Wait til it's cooled down, put it in a bag with no holes in it.




Oh yeah: I do that. I was hoping there was a better way to do it.

ETA Maybe there should be a thirty-page discussion thread in Suburban about this slippery issue.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 31, 2014)

story said:


> I sneak my excess into the less full bins of my neighbours.... Well, I say _sneak_, but it's only that I do it late at night, and knocking on their door to ask if I might do so is likely to piss them off more than simply adding an extra bin-bag to their bin would do.
> 
> Dexter Deadwood : *How does one dispose of kitchen fats and oils in a responsible and sensible manner? I don't want to put it down the plug, but if I put it in the bin it just trickles down and forms bin-juice and osmoses through the plastic into the bottom of the bin.*




What TruXta said.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 31, 2014)

They must have just dismantled a big piece of the ice rink on Popes Road, lots of noise and smoke just now.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

story said:


> Oh yeah: I do that. I was hoping there was a better way to do it.


Unless you want to shell out to have a specialist company come collect it, I don't think there's much else you can do.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

story said:


> Oh yeah: I do that. I was hoping there was a better way to do it.
> 
> ETA Maybe there should be a thirty-page discussion thread in Suburban about this slippery issue.


Actually it seems there's a oil and fat recycling facility on Acre Lane, I'm guessing it's by Tescos? And another one on Telford Lane. http://talklondon.london.gov.uk/hom...hristmas-cooking-fat-–-it’s-all-gravy-lambeth


----------



## Crispy (Jan 31, 2014)

story said:


> Dexter Deadwood : How _does_ one dispose of kitchen fats and oils in a responsible and sensible manner? I don't want to put it down the plug, but if I put it in the bin it just trickles down and forms bin-juice and osmoses through the plastic into the bottom of the bin.



I have an empty food can that lives by the hob, into which the excess fat/oil is poured at the end of cooking. When it's full, I put it in a plastic bag and put it in the bin.


----------



## story (Jan 31, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Actually it seems there's a oil and fat recycling facility on Acre Lane, I'm guessing it's by Tescos? And another one on Telford Lane. http://talklondon.london.gov.uk/homes-spaces/environment/articles/collecting-christmas-cooking-fat-–-it’s-all-gravy-lambeth




Now that's a better option, cos it gets recycled. I wonder if it's an all-year-round thing or just for Christmas. Like puppy dogs.


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 31, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Lambeth have begun cracking down on people who can't get all their rubbish in their new, smaller bins and close the lid.


Thank God for communal bins! Rushcroft Road has a set of massive steel bins that everyone uses - there wouldn't be enough pavement space for all the separate flats to have their own bin. Also has the added advantage that the communal bins are big enough to chuck in TVs, furniture, bodies, etc.


----------



## story (Jan 31, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I have an empty food can that lives by the hob, into which the excess fat/oil is poured at the end of cooking. When it's full, I put it in a plastic bag and put it in the bin.



Does it smell rank? I've always assumed old oil would smell like... well, like old rancid oil.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

story said:


> Now that's a better option, cos it gets recycled. I wonder if it's an all-year-round thing or just for Christmas. Like puppy dogs.


Says it was introduced in Sept 13 so seems like it's a permanent fixture. Would be a bit of waste if it wasn't.


----------



## story (Jan 31, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Unless you want to shell out to have a specialist company come collect it, I don't think there's much else you can do.




A personalised personal oil-collection service. Oh the gentrification!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

story said:


> A personalised personal oil-collection service. Oh the gentrification!


I think they mainly have commercial kitchens as their clients as they're not allowed to dispose of anything that can clog up sewers down the drains.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 31, 2014)

story said:


> Does it smell rank? I've always assumed old oil would smell like... well, like old rancid oil.


Nope.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 31, 2014)

People in this house before us did not bin their oil and fat, which led to me putting my entire arm down the outside drain u-bend to clear a bagful of it. Hideous stench.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

leanderman said:


> People in this house before us did not bin their oil and fat, which led to me putting my entire arm down the outside drain u-bend to clear a bagful of it. Hideous stench.


Could be it was sperm.


----------



## story (Jan 31, 2014)

Where I lived before, the people who were there before me, they had set up a  clever trap in the outside trap to trap the gunk that came out of the house. It was all the bathwater, sink-water, and kitchen sink water. About twice a year I'd have to clear it out. It was hideous, but also kinda fascinating. There were stalagtite-type snotty skeins of soapy oily hairy black disgusting stuff. For some reason it always needed to be done in the coldest wettest part of the year, so I'd have to get down on my hands and knees in the cold and the wet and the driving rain, and sometimes the snow, to clear it all out. I was glad, however, that I rarely had to do it in the hot summer, when the smell would have been thirty-four times as bad.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 31, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> Thank God for communal bins! Rushcroft Road has a set of massive steel bins that everyone uses - there wouldn't be enough pavement space for all the separate flats to have their own bin. Also has the added advantage that the communal bins are big enough to chuck in TVs, furniture, bodies, etc.


If you want to see what it would be like with all those bins, take a stroll down Tunstall Road. It's an obstacle course some days.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 31, 2014)

story said:


> Where I lived before, the people who were there before me, they had set up a  clever trap in the outside trap to trap the gunk that came out of the house. It was all the bathwater, sink-water, and kitchen sink water. About twice a year I'd have to clear it out. It was hideous, but also kinda fascinating. There were stalagtite-type snotty skeins of soapy oily hairy black disgusting stuff. For some reason it always needed to be done in the coldest wettest part of the year, so I'd have to get down on my hands and knees in the cold and the wet and the driving rain, and sometimes the snow, to clear it all out. I was glad, however, that I rarely had to do it in the hot summer, when the smell would have been thirty-four times as bad.



Yep. That's it. Seems to block every seven years in our case.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 31, 2014)

Interesting article - http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/i-bought-the-brixton-academy-for-1


----------



## story (Jan 31, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Yep. That's it. Seems to block every seven years in our case.



Ah well, you see. My drains never did block up, because the clever trap would trap the gunk before it ever got into the drains. So once or twice a year, the water would start to run slowly and make a strange gurgling noise in the kitchen sink. This was my cue to get out there in the next week or so to clear the strange black slicky gunk out of the trap. I had a dedicated crowbar that had a strange kink in it with which I prised up the grate, and then the trap thing would come out, and I'd knock that out into a previously prepared bin bag, and then I'd hose out with trap onto the back of the garden, and that was that. I was worried in the beginning that the black gunk would not be incorporated into the garden soil, but it was. There were never fewer than four adults living in the house and sometimes as many as seven, plus guests. I reckoned that wasn't too bad: a twice-a-year chore to take care of the gunk produced by that many people showering and cooking every day.

I had a pair of long-cuffed rubber gloves that were dedicated to this task as well. And sometimes, someone else would do it so I didn't have to. That was always a great day.

But it's so very black and shiny, isn't it! Why is it so black, I wonder?


----------



## Onket (Jan 31, 2014)

story said:


> But it's so very black and shiny, isn't it! Why is it so black, I wonder?


Some kind of mould, probably?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

Aliens?


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 31, 2014)

DEATH


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2014)

Interesting bit of speculation about the future use of the old Granada Cars office in Coldharbour Lane by a local resident. 

It's designated for A2 use, so primed and ready for another bastard estate agent.

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...nada-cars-office-on-coldharbour-lane-brixton/


----------



## leanderman (Jan 31, 2014)

story said:


> Ah well, you see. My drains never did block up, because the clever trap would trap the gunk before it ever got into the drains. So once or twice a year, the water would start to run slowly and make a strange gurgling noise in the kitchen sink. This was my cue to get out there in the next week or so to clear the strange black slicky gunk out of the trap. I had a dedicated crowbar that had a strange kink in it with which I prised up the grate, and then the trap thing would come out, and I'd knock that out into a previously prepared bin bag, and then I'd hose out with trap onto the back of the garden, and that was that. I was worried in the beginning that the black gunk would not be incorporated into the garden soil, but it was. There were never fewer than four adults living in the house and sometimes as many as seven, plus guests. I reckoned that wasn't too bad: a twice-a-year chore to take care of the gunk produced by that many people showering and cooking every day.
> 
> I had a pair of long-cuffed rubber gloves that were dedicated to this task as well. And sometimes, someone else would do it so I didn't have to. That was always a great day.
> 
> But it's so very black and shiny, isn't it! Why is it so black, I wonder?



Yes. Same trap. Dead clever. I put my hand inside a carrier bag or two.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 31, 2014)

Where's best to get rid of baby/infant clothes? On inspection, some appear to be untouched.


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 31, 2014)

Clothes recycling bin?

There are a couple on the Tulse Hill estate, up by the Lambeth Housing offices.


----------



## Winot (Jan 31, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Where's best to get rid of baby/infant clothes? On inspection, some appear to be untouched.



Probably easiest to have a fourth.


----------



## story (Jan 31, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Where's best to get rid of baby/infant clothes? On inspection, some appear to be untouched.




From the drains??!  You might want to check what else is down there while you're at it...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 31, 2014)

1,000 up.


----------



## story (Jan 31, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> DEATH




It certainly smelled that way. Like dead aliens... Dead mouldy aliens...


----------



## Onket (Jan 31, 2014)

You sneak, Dexter Deadwood!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 31, 2014)

Onket said:


> You sneak, Dexter Deadwood!



Congratulations on your stewardship of a lively thread and restoring the traffic if not order.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2014)

From Twitter:








> *Chris & Dave *‏@saltsearth2 hrs
> Bid accepted on a bar in Brixton! Roll on world domination for @saltsearth pic.twitter.com/0XeC1ovRJT


"Cocktail Therapy: Drinks Consultants for Drake & Morgan & Counsellors for Salts of the Earth ltd"


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 31, 2014)

Pop-up cocktail bar in Foxtons?

Edit: On Coldharbour Lane somewhere apparently; in the vicinity of the Villaaage or perhaps the old Joy store? The latter may require change of use though I guess...


----------



## Rushy (Jan 31, 2014)

Bloody hell. Lambeth wrote to me advising that I was due a council tax refund but that I would need to request it from them before it would be returned. So I wrote to them by email requesting it. Almost two weeks later they have written to me asking for proof of payment.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

Bathsalts of the Earth?


----------



## leanderman (Jan 31, 2014)

Winot said:


> Probably easiest to have a fourth.



Separate bedrooms from here on in


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 31, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I have an empty food can that lives by the hob, into which the excess fat/oil is poured at the end of cooking. When it's full, I put it in a plastic bag and put it in the bin.



We use an empty jar. When it's full we just tape the lid on and stick it in with the general rubbish.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 31, 2014)

leanderman said:


> People in this house before us did not bin their oil and fat, which led to me putting my entire arm down the outside drain u-bend to clear a bagful of it. Hideous stench.



When my parents downsized their place in Folkestone to a small terrace, I had to do much the same thing at the place they bought.  It looked like the previous tenants were pouring all their fat down the sink, and occasionally using an unfolded wire coathanger down the drain to keep the drain (barely) functional. I ended up taping a binbag around my arm, and then scooping this heave-inducing dark-grey gunk out of the drain by the handful.  Pulled out enough to fill a washing-up bowl, and it was only a 4" drainpipe!


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 31, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> When my parents downsized their place in Folkestone to a small terrace, I had to do much the same thing at the place they bought.  It looked like the previous tenants were pouring all their fat down the sink, and occasionally using an unfolded wire coathanger down the drain to keep the drain (barely) functional. I ended up taping a binbag around my arm, and then scooping this heave-inducing dark-grey gunk out of the drain by the handful.  Pulled out enough to fill a washing-up bowl, and it was only a 4" drainpipe!


Sulphuric acid drain cleaner is a lot easier.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 31, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> Sulphuric acid drain cleaner is a lot easier.


Not sure thriller would agree


----------



## story (Jan 31, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> Sulphuric acid drain cleaner is a lot easier.




But very mean to the faeries of the forest. or those little goblin folk who live down there in the stinking black depths. Either way, I'd rather avoid pouring toxic shit into the water courses. or does sulphuric acid break down harmlessly in the environment...?


----------



## thriller (Jan 31, 2014)

Brings back aweful memories...


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 31, 2014)

story said:


> But very mean to the faeries of the forest. or those little goblin folk who live down there in the stinking black depths. Either way, I'd rather avoid pouring toxic shit into the water courses. or does sulphuric acid break down harmlessly in the environment...?


It breaks down in the sense of reacting with bases until the pH matches the surrounding environment. Probably ghosts a fair few faeries in the process, but you can't make an omelette without breaking eggs.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 31, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> Sulphuric acid drain cleaner is a lot easier.



Not if you need to use the sink straight away. 

They did dose it a few times over the following weeks, though.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2014)

If this new cocktail bar is opening where I think it's going to happen, it may get, err, *interesting*.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 31, 2014)

Albert garden?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 31, 2014)

Rushy said:


> There are loads of those new little recycling bins all over the streets, already broken. They are going to be a disaster.



I'm in favour of more recycling, but why does the whole of Lambeth look such a mess! 

Design/ size /number of bins looks a mess - did no one think this through? I'm fed up that evening before and whole day when they empty the bins, all the streets are an obstacle course and the pavements are usable. We have front yard next to pavement with no fence, but unless I move bins a few inches so they block the pavement too, the binmen won't empty them. Wind just blows over all the small bins everywhere.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm sure I must have got it wrong, because if it is the place I've been told, I really couldn't think of a most unusual choice for a trendy upmarket cocktail bar


----------



## leanderman (Jan 31, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm sure I must have got it wrong, because if it is the place I've been told, I really couldn't think of a most unusual choice for a trendy upmarket cocktail bar



Where do you think it is opening?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 31, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm sure I must have got it wrong, because if it is the place I've been told, I really couldn't think of a most unusual choice for a trendy upmarket cocktail bar



I'm guessing but is it the market toilets on Popes Road?


----------



## Manter (Jan 31, 2014)

Just got this through the door ((mugged postie))


----------



## Ms T (Jan 31, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Ahhhh. Yep. I use one of these.


That's ace. Want! What's it called?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 31, 2014)

story said:


> I sneak my excess into the less full bins of my neighbours.... Well, I say _sneak_, but it's only that I do it late at night, and knocking on their door to ask if I might do so is likely to piss them off more than simply adding an extra bin-bag to their bin would do.
> 
> Dexter Deadwood : How _does_ one dispose of kitchen fats and oils in a responsible and sensible manner? I don't want to put it down the plug, but if I put it in the bin it just trickles down and forms bin-juice and osmoses through the plastic into the bottom of the bin.


My neighbour would go ballistic! We only have one smallish bag of rubbish these days, and a shed load of recycling.


----------



## Onket (Jan 31, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Bloody hell. Lambeth wrote to me advising that I was due a council tax refund but that I would need to request it from them before it would be returned. So I wrote to them by email requesting it. Almost two weeks later they have written to me asking for proof of payment.



That is superb!

Love it.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 31, 2014)

Ms T said:


> That's ace. Want! What's it called?


Atomic. 

I stumbled across one in a granny's kitchen in Sydney and was instantly hooked. It's a 50s model but Bon Trading revived them in Australia and now there is a company making or supplying them over here. I got mine second hand on ebay three or four years ago but prices have gone up quite a lot as there seem to be some weirdos who have started to collect them. It was a little tricky to get the coffee right at first but now I can't start a day without it!

Watch out for fakes (the nipple on the front is usually longer - but I think they work ok).


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 31, 2014)

Watch out for fakes (the nipple on the front is usually longer - but I think they work ok).

Story of my life.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 31, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Watch out for fakes (the nipple on the front is usually longer - but I think they work ok).
> 
> Story of my life.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 31, 2014)

When we lived in LJ the


Ms T said:


> My neighbour would go ballistic! We only have one smallish bag of rubbish these days, and a shed load of recycling.



We put stuff in our neighbours bin all the time. Their bin was massively overloaded the other day after they'd had a party and I told her to fill ours up as they would empty hers if it wouldn't close. She was somewhat shocked at my suggestion until i fessed up that if our bin was full I always put stuff in theirs. 

We do share a side returny thing though and the bins sit next to each other. 

Got a very cross email from one of the residents of our street this week, complaining that all the bins had blown down to her end of the cul de sac and were sitting outside her house and could the owners please come and collect them..


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## leanderman (Jan 31, 2014)

Easy to spot the student-sharer houses - by the lack of attention to all-important bin matters.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 31, 2014)

Its not the bins that bother me, its their friends smoking in the side returny bit and leaving buts everywhere rather than going into the back garden..


----------



## Manter (Jan 31, 2014)

Rushy said:


> What have you got, Titters? I have loads of shade. I'll swap you some red dogwoods...


 I have the bog standard stuff- hostas, begonias etc that'll split. But some of the nicer stuff will need to be cuttings- pulmonarias, bergenias, a couple of different skimmias. I have a white vinca which does really well, and a Japanese thing whose name escapes me- compact, evergreen, white flowers in spring.


----------



## Manter (Jan 31, 2014)

Ms T said:


> My neighbour would go ballistic! We only have one smallish bag of rubbish these days, and a shed load of recycling.


But your neighbour's named her bin or something batty hasn't she?


----------



## Winot (Jan 31, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Bloody hell. Lambeth wrote to me advising that I was due a council tax refund but that I would need to request it from them before it would be returned. So I wrote to them by email requesting it. Almost two weeks later they have written to me asking for proof of payment.


----------



## Manter (Jan 31, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Bloody hell. Lambeth wrote to me advising that I was due a council tax refund but that I would need to request it from them before it would be returned. So I wrote to them by email requesting it. Almost two weeks later they have written to me asking for proof of payment.


It's the novel Kafka forgot to write...


----------



## Onket (Jan 31, 2014)

Manter said:


> a Japanese thing whose name escapes me


Knotweed?


----------



## Manter (Jan 31, 2014)

Onket said:


> Knotweed?


I hope not


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 31, 2014)

Manter said:


> I hope not



an Acer?  We have an Acer and it's my favourite plant in the whole garden - I just love it.  I am the least green fingered person in the world but I do love that plant.


----------



## Manter (Jan 31, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> an Acer?  We have an Acer and it's my favourite plant in the whole garden - I just love it.  I am the least green fingered person in the world but I do love that plant.


I have a red acer, but no, it's something else. Really bugging me now...


----------



## Ms T (Jan 31, 2014)

Manter said:


> But your neighbour's named her bin or something batty hasn't she?


She has it sanitised by a special company every few weeks. Years ago she went mad at Hendo because he accidentally put a small plastic bag of rubbish in her bin! She did apologise later and we get on well now but I wouldn't mess with her. She is a stickler for discipline and manners but also quite cool. Has a lot of wigs and is very sanguine if we have a party.

I do actually think it's a bit off to put your rubbish in other people's bins without asking. I was annoyed when a load of builder's rubbish appeared in our bin a while back.


----------



## Smick (Jan 31, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I do actually think it's a bit off to put your rubbish in other people's bins without asking. I was annoyed when a load of builder's rubbish appeared in our bin a while back.


 
When I decided to do up our garden, I realised that a previous owner had used the garden as a rubbish dump. There was all sorts down there; masonry, bottles, cables, even a box of Gilette razor blades.

While I'll concede that the garden belonged to the fly tipper at the time, it pissed me off no end.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2014)

Smick said:


> When I decided to do up our garden, I realised that a previous owner had used the garden as a rubbish dump. There was all sorts down there; masonry, bottles, cables, even a box of Gilette razor blades.
> 
> While I'll concede that the garden belonged to the fly tipper at the time, it pissed me off no end.


at least you've dug it now


----------



## Smick (Jan 31, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> at least you've dug it now


 
No, I just got seven tonnes of soil and a borrowed wheelbarrow and topped it up. Seven tonnes doesn't go that far but getting it up that alleyway was pain. Two loads, three tonnes then four.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 31, 2014)

Ms T said:


> She is a stickler for discipline and  Has a lot of wigs


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 31, 2014)

Now the penny has dropped; dominatrix innit.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 31, 2014)

Disappointed by my breakfast in the phoenix this morning. Smaller portions and more expensive. New cafe is well clinical looking too. Unhappy tiems.


----------



## story (Feb 1, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I do actually think it's a bit off to put your rubbish in other people's bins without asking. .




Really?  So if someone once in a while, because their own bin was full, put a tied black bin liner into your half-empty wheelie bin on bin-night you'd be annoyed?

I wouldn't. I have to say I don't put that much personal value on the empty space inside my wheelie bin. 

I'm not using space that you need. I'm not interfering with your own black bin bags in any way. In fact, so low-impact is my action that you wouldn't know about it unless I ring on your doorbell at 10 o'clock at night to say "I'm so sorry to disturb you, but I wonder if you'd mind if I put my bin-bag into your wheelie bin, since mine is full, and the bin men won't empty my bin at all if the lid isn't completely shut."

In what way is it a bit off, miss T ? /Genuine question.


----------



## Manter (Feb 1, 2014)

There seems to be a new bar on Brixton road- next to Adulis, called 48. 
Anyone been? Looked chic and sleek, lots of black and dramatic lighting...


----------



## leanderman (Feb 1, 2014)

story said:


> Really?  So if someone once in a while, because their own bin was full, put a tied black bin liner into your half-empty wheelie bin on bin-night you'd be annoyed?
> 
> I wouldn't. I have to say I don't put that much personal value on the empty space inside my wheelie bin.
> 
> ...



I see them as communal bins.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 1, 2014)

story said:


> Really?  So if someone once in a while, because their own bin was full, put a tied black bin liner into your half-empty wheelie bin on bin-night you'd be annoyed?
> 
> I wouldn't. I have to say I don't put that much personal value on the empty space inside my wheelie bin.
> 
> ...



Because you don't know when or whether I was intending to put my rubbish in there, obviously.  I work shifts, so sometimes my rubbish goes out very early in the morning, or last thing at night.  I have had my bin filled with other people's rubbish in the past.  If that happened now, I'd be at risk of not having my bin emptied.  You're also obviously not making full use of your recycling options, if your bin is that full. ;-)  I wouldn't make a big deal of it like my neighbour did though!


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2014)

Manter said:


> There seems to be a new bar on Brixton road- next to Adulis, called 48.
> Anyone been? Looked chic and sleek, lots of black and dramatic lighting...


It used to be the Delight fish bar, but according to this it's:


> Bar 48 is a lively venue in Brixton that offers a fine choice of wines and food inspired from around the world. Bar 48 also hosts a variety of events including language exchange events and book clubs.
> http://www.viewlondon.co.uk/pubsandbars/bar-48-info-281418.html


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 1, 2014)

Suddenly very stormy outside.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2014)

Feb thread is over yonder: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumour-and-general-chat-february-2014.320103/


----------

